# Project Daedalus OOC thread



## Agamon (Aug 5, 2003)

Okay, so, this is, like, the Out of Character thread.  If you have something to say that's not "in character", it's best to say it here.

Duh.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 5, 2003)

A P.S., just in case, this game is not recruiting.  I have 7 players as it is


----------



## Mimic (Aug 6, 2003)

*question*

Would I know which of the other players that I couldn't mimic? And when does the backlash flaw kick in?


----------



## Agamon (Aug 8, 2003)

Well, as a player you could know, but the character probably has pretty limited knowledge, based on the what happens in the prologue.  Before that, he wouldn't have known any of the others.

Backlash kicks in when trying to mimic a power of a higher rank than mimic, or a higher power cost than you can copy (you'll get more info soon on that).


----------



## Agamon (Aug 12, 2003)

People are not receiving emails I send for some reason, so general info will be posted here from now on.

Char sheets are being updated as I write this.  The changes reflect those that you guys wanted, plus the fact that I'm going with 2:1 skill point ratio for the game.

Sorry for the lack of an update on the prologue recently.  Been busy with the end-of-season stuff in UFHA this weekend.  There should one, perhaps two, more posts on it tonight.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 12, 2003)

Not a problem...  once the prologues started rolling it's become enough to both keep me interested and sate my burning desire to start playing...  Amazing job with the prologue btw...   You seam to be playing everyone's character the way they want them played, impressive.  Oh, and as a side note, we already have nit-pickers!  What does that mean for our fan base??


----------



## Agamon (Aug 12, 2003)

I hope I'm getting everyone's 'voice' correct.  It was an unforseen problem I only realized once I got into writing it.  I may have gone a bit overboard with Samantha, I'm not sure that Ed sees her as acting cat-like all the time, but I thought it made sense and makes her more interesting.  Regardless, however I write your PC in the prologue, don't think that that's how you have to act in the game if it wasn't your intention.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 12, 2003)

I like how your playing my character, although I would figure he would swear more. Coming from a gang would tend to colour his way of speaking.

Which begs the question is swearing allowed?


----------



## Agamon (Aug 13, 2003)

Not anything worse than hell or damn and the like.  EN World is under the ever watchful eye of Eric's Grandma.  Think primetime TV language.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 13, 2003)

Good thing I asked then. Consider my language suitable for prime time.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 13, 2003)

Can we say, "Hole %#@&!"???   Or something like that?  Or is implied foul language as bad as actual cursing?  I guess I shouldn't bother asking since my char prolly won't curse but just in case I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Deva (Aug 13, 2003)

Good to know about the now explicit language, being from New York it might have been an issue.

Great work on the prologue so far, by the way. If you want some help just let me know. I'm bored and have lots of time on my hands.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 13, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> *Can we say, "Hole %#@&!"???   Or something like that?  Or is implied foul language as bad as actual cursing?  I guess I shouldn't bother asking since my char prolly won't curse but just in case I thought I'd ask. *




Well, that is kinda cheesy, but if a situation absolutely warrants it, it should be okay.  The board already 'big brother's' you on excessive language, censoring the words out.  Really, though, I've had no problem playing in Generation Legacy without swearing, and I'm playing a teenager...


----------



## Elementor (Aug 14, 2003)

*Test*

Playing with settings.

I think I will use this colour for thoughts, and this colour for talking. 

I liked the way it makes things stand out in the Legacy series.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 14, 2003)

There is only one thing I need to know before I'm ready to start.  Can you do what's in my sig?


----------



## Agamon (Aug 15, 2003)

I suppose, I don't think you'd be able to hear from here while your driving...


----------



## Agamon (Aug 15, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> *If you want some help just let me know. I'm bored and have lots of time on my hands.  *




Thanks, but there's not much you all could do to assist at this point.  We'll be on our way soon...


----------



## Mimic (Aug 15, 2003)

*Very OT*

Quick update on the room rentals

I got the application for the Kiwanis center, it needs a organization name, contact person, phone, address, etc.

Darin and I discussed it and we think we should put Lanye down as contact person, Darin said it should be Layne becuase Layne was the one to first suggest getting a room, I went along with it because I want anyone's name on it but mine.

The cost is still 8 dollars a week and we are looking at a year "lease" (for lack of a better word) which comes out to 416 dollars a year. Plus a yearly membership cost of 25.00 plus 25 deposit on each set of keys we want. We get the key deposit back when we return the keys

So miminum start up fees will be 82 dollars and then 32 per month. personally I think that we should try and pay up as fast as possible, less worry that way.

There is a bad side to this, every second tuesday of the month they have a general meeting that every group that rents is expected to come to. It's about 2 hours long and is very boring, if someone is not there to represent your group, that said group gets a fine, 5.00 for the first time, 10 for the second 25 for the third, 50 for the fourth, etc. As you can tell this could get really expensive  really quick.

So we need to make sure that we get someone to go each and every time and just for the record I am not doing it. Been there, done that, don't want to do it again. I am more then willing to pitch in 5- 10 dollars a month but I would rather have a red hot poker shoved in my eyes then go, yes it's that boring...

Darin "should" be emailing everyone to see if we can get together again this monday and discuss this. I threw it up here so at least a couple of us can think on it for a while.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 16, 2003)

Geez, boring is bad enough, but as if I have time to do something like that.  Yeah, we'll discuss this further, later.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmm...  I guess we might as well all share this...

Plain text will be used for what I do
_Italics are what I'm thinking_ 
"I will use the rules for English speach when I speak" Kiro says, grinning


----------



## Calinon (Aug 22, 2003)

i intend to use no puncuation capitalization or normal sentence structure nobody will know what is in or out of character or if my text is to invoke powers or not that way i can argue that i meant to do this when you had me do the other thing and it can be ks fault its part of the master plan to make sure a brother gets his way now do whats in my sig


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 22, 2003)

....you're a wierd guy meh...  ...a wieeeerd guy...

/me plays "Brick House" by the Earth Wind and Fire and bobs his head


----------



## Agamon (Aug 23, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> *Hmm...  I guess we might as well all share this...
> 
> Plain text will be used for what I do
> Italics are what I'm thinking
> "I will use the rules for English speach when I speak" Kiro says, grinning *




This is good and makes for a happy GM.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> *i intend to use no puncuation capitalization or normal sentence structure nobody will know what is in or out of character or if my text is to invoke powers or not that way i can argue that i meant to do this when you had me do the other thing and it can be ks fault its part of the master plan to make sure a brother gets his way now do whats in my sig *




This is bad and basically gives you the Unlucky weakness (X3) without any points to show for it.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Test*



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> *Playing with settings.
> 
> I think I will use this colour for thoughts, and this colour for talking.
> 
> I liked the way it makes things stand out in the Legacy series. *




Ohh, please don't use blue for anything, that's freakin hard to read.  Maybe italicize for thought and use sky blue for speech...
Other bad colors are:

dark red 
dark blue
indigo 
purple


----------



## Agamon (Aug 23, 2003)

Forgot to ask this: who _doesn't_ have access to MS Excel?  The sheet I send you to fill out will be difficult to fill out without it...


----------



## Elementor (Aug 23, 2003)

Picky picky.

How about....this? and this?


----------



## Deva (Aug 23, 2003)

My computer doesn't have excel, but if you send it to Elementor I can just do it on his computer.

And for the record, I'll stick with _italics for thinking_  and this color for speaking.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 23, 2003)

Hmm...  just realised it may have been a bit of a mistake to answer all those questions, sorry Aggy, thought it was more of a discussion then a q and a...


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2003)

Ack, no, please don't ever think it a mistake that you talk amongst yourselves.  More RP for you, less work for me


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> *How about....this? and this? *




Very nice.



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> *My computer doesn't have excel, but if you send it to Elementor I can just do it on his computer.
> 
> And for the record, I'll stick with italics for thinking  and this color for speaking. *




No problem, and looks good.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 24, 2003)

Does my character still have that stun baton?


----------



## Agamon (Aug 25, 2003)

I assumed you dropped it.  If you want to keep it for any length of time, you have to buy with points.

BTW, it seems I forgot to tell you how your Sound Mimicry works.  YOu can copy and paste this onto the .doc I sent you, if you like:

Sound Mimicry: This super feat allows the user to perfectly imitate any sound or voice, giving +2 to Bluff and Disguise checks where possible.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 25, 2003)

From the prologue we are all in simple cotton clothing.  I'm assuming something akin to dull coloured sweat pants and t-shirts or the like, as opposed to hospital clothes or standard issue prison duds, so that while it may look a bit odd to see a group of people all wearing the same colour outfit, it doesn't necessarily scream "CONVICT" to people.  The description was a bit loose to interpretation.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2003)

Looking good so far, interesting stuff, not sure if this runs concurrent with my game or not, but well it is looking cool


----------



## Mimic (Aug 25, 2003)

It's true that they aren't orange jump suits and individually wouldn't really be noticable but having up to 7 people wearing the same style/colour would tend to draw some attention. Plus the fact that my character is slightly paranoid.

Just wanted to add that a cross over between the two games would be very cool.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 25, 2003)

Heh, I think Kiro is a wee bit confused about his women.  Sarah, who removed her shirt, isn't the cat-woman.  She's the psychic police woman.  Sam (Samantha) is the woman that can turn into the cat, and she's the shy one that is sitting next to Kiro (I believe from the prologue).  At least I think he is confused based on the last post in character   Just a heads up there for Jimmy boy.


----------



## Deva (Aug 25, 2003)

I hope he's confused, last I checked I wasn't sprouting fur and claws.    Of course we don't know what "experiments" they did on us, so who know...

*meow*


----------



## Elementor (Aug 26, 2003)

Maybe we should actually get into our own game before planning any crossovers, Mimic.  I think we are more than enough for Agamon to handle for the time being.  Likewise I am sure Toki has better things to do than have another 7 newbie characters thrust into his lap.

Maybe in a years time when we have a proper feel and have some depth to our characters, a guest (invited by the GM) might be cool but full integration seems terribly silly.

Just my thoughts on the matter.  Great to see Toki is reading our stuff though!!


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2003)

No a cross-over is a long way away, if it happens.  However, what happens there will have repercussions here.

Sorry about your home town, Miguel...


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Looking good so far, interesting stuff, not sure if this runs concurrent with my game or not, but well it is looking cool  *




Sure going to try.  GL is certainly going to be a more world-shattering game than PD (literally), so I don't think you need to watch the events of my game as closely as I need to yours.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 26, 2003)

Shoot...  I have to learn how to quote, my first few sentances where in response to Sam's speaking, I thought I'd made it clear with the multidude of references to fur and claws but it seams you were much more willing to think I'm stupid...     Oh well, live and learn and let's play some MnM


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *No a cross-over is a long way away, if it happens.  However, what happens there will have repercussions here.
> 
> Sorry about your home town, Miguel... *




Oops... and looks interesting, no crossovers planned , I just want to see what Agamon does with this stuff


----------



## Mimic (Aug 26, 2003)

> Maybe we should actually get into our own game before planning any crossovers, Mimic




I'm not planning anything, all I said is that a cross over would be cool. I can see it now a group of legacy students are sent to stop a bunch of elite "villians". Of course we would win, they might even put up a good fight   Fortunately I am just a player and wouldn't have to worry about all the problems that might occur.



> I'd made it clear with the multidude of references to fur and claws but it seams you were much more willing to think I'm stupid...




Nah, we don't think your stupid, I just assumed that all that smoking  you did fried out your brain for a couple of seconds... 



> Oops...




Don't worry about it, I am pretty sure my character didn't like Mexico City that much any ways...


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 26, 2003)

Actually, it's been scientifically proven that smoking causes extra folds to develop in the Myelin Sheath, a part of the nueron which renews and therfore speeds the chemical reaction that sends impulses down the axon to the dendites which send signals to their cell bodies, increasing the speed of the entire process.  Basically smoking makes everything in your body happen just a little bit faster and that's on top of further proven increases in memory, muscle growth and concentration.  If anything smoking keeps my brain from frying what with me doing the equivalent of constantly overclocking it...  ...I hate you Psychology, I want my curtain of ignorance back.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 27, 2003)

New layout, I like it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2003)

I concur it is nice


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2003)

I concur it is nice


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2003)

I concur it is nice


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 27, 2003)

Good god...  too many options...  /me goes into convulsions


----------



## Mimic (Aug 27, 2003)

Tokiwong must really like the new layout to say it three times   



> Good god... too many options




No way not enough, the more the merrier


----------



## Master_Pugs (Aug 28, 2003)

You live to spite me don't you...  you turned on the WKYDIV option panel or whatever right?


----------



## Agamon (Aug 28, 2003)

It's slower, but I'm sure that's temporary.  Different though, I like some of the new options...


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2003)

the site crapped out on me, oh well I do like it alot so far Quick reply is my fave feature


----------



## Mimic (Aug 28, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> You live to spite me don't you...




Yes, yes I do. We all have to have our fun some way


----------



## Calinon (Aug 28, 2003)

My immovability power confuses me.  So I have some questions.

Does it give me any ability to resist damage?  For example, if a truck is roaring at me, and I invoke this power, and the truck hits me... what happens?

Is it a reactionary power, like my force shield?  Assuming the damage resistance thing is not going to work, the best thing I can see it doing is preventing me from being moved from the attack of something, like a wind attack for example.  But if I have to win initiative to make it useful against that sort of thing, it has little point.

Is it a power I can put onto someone or something else?  If the bad guys were to try to escape and they are going to ram through that chain link fence or drive over that baby carriage to do it, can I make the object immobile so they wouldn't succeed?  Would the object survive?

I'm at a loss right now as to if this power is actually useful to someone who is not invulnerable.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 29, 2003)

If anything you would probably take more damage from the oncoming truck.  Since there is no inertia sending you flying the truck would literally have to cut straight through you.

However, when the bad guys try to toss us out of the airplane without parachutes, or you are slipping down that mountainside, being unmovable would be way helpful.

Of course I have no idea how it really works since I have only seen the rules at a brief glance.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 29, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> If anything you would probably take more damage from the oncoming truck.  Since there is no inertia sending you flying the truck would literally have to cut straight through you.
> 
> However, when the bad guys try to toss us out of the airplane without parachutes, or you are slipping down that mountainside, being unmovable would be way helpful.
> 
> Of course I have no idea how it really works since I have only seen the rules at a brief glance.




That's just it.  I can fly (making your unmovable scenarios rather trivial), and unless I'm mistaken I would need an "extra" to affect others.  This power may be all but useless as I'm completely missing any applications whatsoever.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> the site crapped out on me, oh well I do like it alot so far Quick reply is my fave feature



 Yep, that is pretty cool


----------



## Mimic (Aug 29, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> That's just it.  I can fly (making your unmovable scenarios rather trivial), and unless I'm mistaken I would need an "extra" to affect others.  This power may be all but useless as I'm completely missing any applications whatsoever.




It's a corner case power to be sure but it could have it's advantages, like what if someone was pulling/pushing you towards something or aways from something. Or if you had to stay on a exact spot, your immovability power becomes your new best friend and as you said you could get the ability to use it on others, that would open up a whole new range of uses.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 30, 2003)

It's lowers your chance of being bull rushed, tripped, thrown or knocked back from a powerful hit.  So not only is it useful, it's cheap (a 1 point power) and it makes sense that a master of kinetic energy shouldn't be able to be moved unless he wants to be, right?

And come to think of it, because it's a one point power, and it's an extra of your Kinetic Energy Control, you should get a free extra with it.  How's Range: touch sound?


----------



## Calinon (Aug 30, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> It's lowers your chance of being bull rushed, tripped, thrown or knocked back from a powerful hit. So not only is it useful, it's cheap (a 1 point power) and it makes sense that a master of kinetic energy shouldn't be able to be moved unless he wants to be, right?
> 
> And come to think of it, because it's a one point power, and it's an extra of your Kinetic Energy Control, you should get a free extra with it. How's Range: touch sound?




Peachy keeno.  Just trying to get a grasp on the powers usefulness really.  This has helped a bit.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 31, 2003)

Having problems staying logged in on the OOC thread?

Old Link: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=59433&page=2&pp=40

New Link:*http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=59433*

If you have a link with enworld.cyberstreet.com it will have problems.  Keith will likely update this soon from the website.  The IC thread has the proper linkage.  There's a message about this in the general board forums.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 31, 2003)

Plan on fixing that asap, but thanks.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't have any internet at home,thanks to memory lane's oh so wonderful ISP department (can you feel the love?) So I will not be responding much until tuesday at the least.

Basically if you need to move the game along just npc my character for now

Anyone know of a good internet provider?

update: wonder of wonders they actually fixed it, so I am good to go. Still going to get a new ISP though.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 1, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I don't have any internet at home,thanks to memory lane's oh so wonderful ISP department (can you feel the love?) So I will not be responding much until tuesday at the least.
> 
> Basically if you need to move the game along just npc my character for now
> 
> ...




Shockware is slow and prone to slowdowns, though not outages.  Monarch is fairly stable, but can take you a month or two to solve any initial speed problems as they dance around trying to say it's all on your end.  Telus are a bunch of jerk offs.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 1, 2003)

Calinon, don't know if you got my email, but no FA until my internet connection isn't moving along like a one-legged horse in the mud.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 2, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Calinon, don't know if you got my email, but no FA until my internet connection isn't moving along like a one-legged horse in the mud.




Your not with Memory lane are you?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 2, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Your not with Memory lane are you?




However did you guess?


----------



## Mimic (Sep 2, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> However did you guess?




Please look 5 posts up


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 3, 2003)

I know we can just look at eachother's character sheets...  but I'd like there to be a reason for me to shout "Jaya, boost me!" or "Tyrone, get behind him and paralyze that gunman!" that makes sense in character...  Plus everyone likes to brag now and then...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 3, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> I know we can just look at eachother's character sheets... but I'd like there to be a reason for me to shout "Jaya, boost me!" or "Tyrone, get behind him and paralyze that gunman!" that makes sense in character... Plus everyone likes to brag now and then...




I think if you re-read the prologue, you'll get a good idea of everyone's powers without looking "at the sheet".  For example, here's what you know about Tyrone's powers from the game so far.

1.  He can paralyze people.  You learned this in the break out, along with what he did with the police officer on the hi-way.

2.  He can project a force wave that can damage things.  You learned this in the break out, at the same time you learned Jaya can booste powers, when he attacked the robots with his kinetic strike.

3.  You know he can run very fast.  You just saw this when he zipped up to the van from the mall at breakneck speeds.

4.  You know he has a force shield.  He used this during the break out to protect he and Jaya.

5.  You know he can move objects without touching them, as he just did in the van.

While the extent of these powers aren't fully known to you, you definately have a good idea of what powers he has.  I think the same goes for most everyone in the group.


----------



## Deva (Sep 3, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I think if you re-read the prologue, you'll get a good idea of everyone's powers without looking "at the sheet".




Likewise, it would be known that Sarah is Telekinetic and a Telepath, but how advanced is yet to be learned. What isn't common knowledge, despite popular opinion, is her profession. Only two people actually know Sarah was a cop before all this happened: Jaya and Miguel. How Tyrone knows is beyond me, but I'll let it slide this time.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 3, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> 3.  You know he can run very fast.  You just saw this when he zipped up to the van from the mall at breakneck speeds.
> 
> 4.  You know he has a force shield.  He used this during the break out to protect he and Jaya.




Since it wasn't stated where he was at the time, I would assume that he was in the van and more than likely missed the superspeed, I assumed that Miguel didn't see it, even though he was in the passager seat. He could have missed your character using the force shield in the heat of battle as well.



> I think if you re-read the prologue, you'll get a good idea of everyone's powers without looking "at the sheet".




I don't think that it would have applied to my character, the shapeshifting is a given but not the mimic power.



> Only two people actually know Sarah was a cop before all this happened: Jaya and Miguel. How Tyrone knows is beyond me, but I'll let it slide this time.




My character did make a comment suggesting that you were a cop, maybe he picked up on it.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Agamon (Sep 4, 2003)

Jaya's made some subtle hints about Sarah being a cop, too.  Tyroc's a smart guy.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 5, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Jaya's made some subtle hints about Sarah being a cop, too. Tyroc's a smart guy.




Yah, have some faith!  Gotta admit, piglette was cute tho... given my original choice of Miss Piggy, I think I came out ahead in the long run!


----------



## Mimic (Sep 6, 2003)

> "However, Miguel, I don't want you to ever copy my power, for any reason. Using my powers...has consequences. I'm prepared to be responsible for them when I use them, but not you, alright? I'm serious."




Isn't that like giving a kid a cookie jar and then telling him not to eat a cookie?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 6, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Isn't that like giving a kid a cookie jar and then telling him not to eat a cookie?



 hehe


----------



## Agamon (Sep 6, 2003)

Samantha is fully Mimickable.  Aaron is too, but you can only Mimic one Alt. Form at a time, you can't change amongst them like he can (you get no power stunts, remember).  Sarah is fully Mimickable (not the guns, of course).  Tyrone is not Mimickable at all.  Damage save 21 vs DC 16, so no damage trying to Mimic him, I'll let you describe that yourself in the IC thread, Mimic.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 6, 2003)

That brings up a question, once I mimic someone's power you stated that I automatically assume their form. Am I stuck in that form or can I shapechange to someone else? Like if I mimic Aaron's stone form can I shift to Sarah's form? 

Also what is the limit of my shapeshifting? I know I can only take on human form but could I take the form a a child or a baby? what about someone who is 2 to 3 feet taller than I am?

Could I mimic all of Kiro's powers?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 6, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> That brings up a question, once I mimic someone's power you stated that I automatically assume their form. Am I stuck in that form or can I shapechange to someone else? Like if I mimic Aaron's stone form can I shift to Sarah's form?
> 
> Also what is the limit of my shapeshifting? I know I can only take on human form but could I take the form a a child or a baby? what about someone who is 2 to 3 feet taller than I am?
> 
> Could I mimic all of Kiro's powers?




You keep the form as long as you Mimic the power.  You keep roughly the same mass when shapeshifting, unless you use extra effort.  And yeas, you can Mimic all of Kiro's powers.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 6, 2003)

You can mimic powers...  but not training


----------



## Agamon (Sep 6, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> You can mimic powers...  but not training




Right, you can Mimic his Elite powers, but not the martial arts.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 6, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Right, you can Mimic his Elite powers, but not the martial arts.




Bah, who needs training.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 7, 2003)

Damn, Mimic, I just realized a mistake I made, and it turns out you can use Tyroc's power.  You won't have the control to use the Slow or Paralysis powers, though (iow, they're now power stunts).

So no damage save from Tyroc, you can edit that post if you like.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 7, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Damn, Mimic, I just realized a mistake I made, and it turns out you can use Tyroc's power. You won't have the control to use the Slow or Paralysis powers, though (iow, they're now power stunts).
> 
> So no damage save from Tyroc, you can edit that post if you like.




Yeah, and I'm now just really really smart, someone who earned his computer degrees through hard work.  And I'm famous... weee!


----------



## Mimic (Sep 7, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Damn, Mimic, I just realized a mistake I made, and it turns out you can use Tyroc's power.  You won't have the control to use the Slow or Paralysis powers, though (iow, they're now power stunts).
> 
> So no damage save from Tyroc, you can edit that post if you like.




So because they are stunts now, they aren't included in the cost, which in turn lowers the base cost enough so I can mimic them?

Nice backgrounds but the origin part is unreadable.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 7, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I'm now just really really smart, someone who earned his computer degrees through hard work.  And I'm famous... weee!




Yea but Sarah thinks your an arrogant SOB.

haha


----------



## Elementor (Sep 7, 2003)

Just so you know mimic, you better edit your post.  You are now a naked burning husk.  First, my earth form makes me larger than normal (I wear baggy clothes for a reason) and your outfit would shred like Max's does.  If you copied my flame shape, since you don't have the selective stunt, it would cover your entire body.  And since you don't have the immunity stunt you are now Colonel Sanders.

I told you not to copy me.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 7, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yea but Sarah thinks your an arrogant SOB.
> 
> haha




That's 'cause pigs are always lookin' down to the man.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 7, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Just so you know mimic, you better edit your post.  You are now a naked burning husk.  First, my earth form makes me larger than normal (I wear baggy clothes for a reason) and your outfit would shred like Max's does.  If you copied my flame shape, since you don't have the selective stunt, it would cover your entire body.  And since you don't have the immunity stunt you are now Colonel Sanders.
> 
> I told you not to copy me.




I would have to assume that the clothes that he wearing is baggy as well so no problems there.

I was also assuming that the stunt was what gave you the ability to change back and forth at will and that's why I could only do one at a time (at least that is what I got from Agamon's post) . The selective isn't a stunt. It's part of the energy field (fire)

Also wouldn't the person using the power be immune to it? I don't think that I could mimic your stunt: Immunity (fire), which means (to me at least) that fires I start with the fire power could hurt me but you would be immune.

I could be wrong, let me know Agamon and I will edit the post accordingly.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 7, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> That's 'cause pigs are always lookin' down to the man.




Your not the man, your Undercover Brother.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 7, 2003)

Actually, Mimic, you can't copy any power stunts.  I make an exception for Elementor's different forms because any one of them could be the main power, you just can't change to theother forms because they would be stunts.

So, no you can't use Selective, and you don't get Immunity to Fire (though you're right that you don't need it to not burn yourself with the Energy Field).  But, you should edit your post to not copy Aaron because a) he doesn't want you to, b) you'll all burn as you set the van ablaze (well, except Aaron, lucky guy).


----------



## Mimic (Sep 7, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> you'll all burn as you set the van ablaze




That would make a quick game, wouldn't it.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 7, 2003)

A couple of questions.

Why don't Aaron's clothes just change with him, rather than the whole OMG he's naked thing.  I mean, his basic clothing.  It's a comic type thing not real life, and this just seems silly not to happen.

I don't think Max should be ending up naked after changing for the same reason.  Hulk comics, old tv show, he always has his pants on still, torn up to be shorts yes, but still on.

Are mimics "mimic" powers resistable?  If so, why?  He's not removing powers from anyone.  If they are, couldn't the common joe resist him for just using their looks?  I could understand his powers having a weakness of people knowing he's mimicing their powers, but not being able to resist them as they aren't invasive.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 8, 2003)

As we pulled up to the farm I totally envisioned Luke coming home to Uncle Owen and Aunt Beru at the burnt out homestead.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 8, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Are mimics "mimic" powers resistable?  If so, why?  He's not removing powers from anyone.  If they are, couldn't the common joe resist him for just using their looks?  I could understand his powers having a weakness of people knowing he's mimicing their powers, but not being able to resist them as they aren't invasive.




Yes a will power resist if I recall correctly, personally I would love it if there was no resist, but I think it would make the power a little too strong if there was none.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 8, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> A couple of questions.
> 
> Why don't Aaron's clothes just change with him, rather than the whole OMG he's naked thing.  I mean, his basic clothing.  It's a comic type thing not real life, and this just seems silly not to happen.
> 
> ...




Okay, you're wrong on the 'comic-type' thing.  For starters, even four-color comics have an explanation for powers working with costumes, unstable molecules, or whatever.  The Hulk's pants stayed on because the Comics Code wanted it that way, even though it defied logic in a way that wrecked the versimilitude.  The thing is, this isn't a four-color comic type of game.  The Legacy universe is kinda like Marvel's Ultimate universe, where things are a little more realistic.  Basically, it is real life plus super-powers.  Most powers do lethal damage.  People die (and don't miraculously return to life later on).  The powers themselves defy logic as we know it, but how they react with the environment doesn't.

That said, Aaron won't have as much problems as you think.  He can control the fire shield to the point where it won't burn his clothes.  Elementor overemphisized what his earth form does, he doesn't grow hardly at all in earth form, he just gains mass, the clothes tighten a bit, but won't automatically rip unless they were unusually tight to begin with.  The clothes will even remain on in water form, unless he slithers out of them or otherwise stretches his body while in that form (they will get soaking wet though).  Only in his air form do the clothes automatically fall off.  All of his Alt. Forms are only roughly humanoid, so there's no embarassment while using his powers sans-clothing (which is more than Wasp and Giant-Man can say in the Ultimates).

Max has more of a problem in that every time he becomes the Minotaur, he'll shread all of his clothing.  There may or may not be developments inthe future that change this, but for now, it's a roleplaying challenge he'll have to deal with.

As for the Mimic power, ask Aaron and Jaya if it isn't invasive.   Seriously, that's the way the power works.  Like many other powers, you need to make an attack and the target gets a save.  It's game mechanics, and it would be too powerful if he could copy anyone's power anytime at a whim.

And if you're read what Jaya and then went and looked at her stat block to see what she's talking about and can't figure it out, that's because I purposefully left a couple things off of there...


----------



## Agamon (Sep 8, 2003)

By the way, if you want a bit of info on some of the NPCs you'll likely be meeting in the near future, I made an update to the website.  They're pretty well known, and your PCs will know at least as much as I put there about them (of course, they don't actually know it's them yet...).  There'll be another interlude tomorrow or Tuesday...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 10, 2003)

Heh, poor Jaya.  The only person who can remove her chip is Sarah, and she's busy stuffing her face instead of learning the completely foreign procedure


----------



## Deva (Sep 10, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, poor Jaya.  The only person who can remove her chip is Sarah, and she's busy stuffing her face instead of learning the completely foreign procedure





Bah! I wasn't invited.    Beside, having someone else in the room while he's getting the chip out might make Aaron a little more nervous than he already is. I'll wait until Tyrone gets in there and then I'll start asking all the questions and distracting the docotor.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 10, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> Bah! I wasn't invited.    Beside, having someone else in the room while he's getting the chip out might make Aaron a little more nervous than he already is. I'll wait until Tyrone gets in there and then I'll start asking all the questions and distracting the docotor.




True dat.  She just wanted to get started.  I think she'll want Sarah to go next.  She can hang around after that if she's quiet.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 11, 2003)

Now, I don't know what an Aerodyne is, but I'm assuming it's akin to a derigible... very slow moving!


----------



## Dirigible (Sep 11, 2003)

I am not ! I'm nimble and dashing !

Pardon for butting in...


----------



## Mimic (Sep 11, 2003)

> My parents back in Russia wouldn't aprove of me hanging out with a girl with blue hair or a theif.




We have a thief among us? I am shocked and appalled. It's Sam isn't it? She always has that shifty eyed look



> I am not ! I'm nimble and dashing !
> 
> Pardon for butting in...



  Hahahaha


----------



## Calinon (Sep 11, 2003)

> I am not ! I'm nimble and dashing !




And EVIL


----------



## Agamon (Sep 12, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Now, I don't know what an Aerodyne is, but I'm assuming it's akin to a derigible... very slow moving!




Very slow moving?  Now why would you say that?  They didn't exactly leave the same time you guys escaped, in fact they didn't take off from NY until your eventual location was verified, about a half-hour ago.  So you'll soon see how _slow moving_ it actually is...


----------



## Agamon (Sep 12, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> I am not ! I'm nimble and dashing !
> 
> Pardon for butting in...



 I can't pardon you, that was incredibly funny


----------



## Calinon (Sep 12, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I can't pardon you, that was incredibly funny




Yeah, but my evil link is much funnier


----------



## Agamon (Sep 12, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yeah, but my evil link is much funnier




Didn't even know that was a link...


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 13, 2003)

Sorry... I think I may be overdoing it with the intensity... borderline melodrama... What can I say, I'm feeling artistic. If you want me to cut back a bit just say the word.  Oh and pardon the anal retentiveness, all the edits are just fixing mild grammatical errors and typos.  Who says perfection is impossible?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Sorry... I think I may be overdoing it with the intensity... borderline melodrama... What can I say, I'm feeling artistic. If you want me to cut back a bit just say the word.  Oh and pardon the anal retentiveness, all the edits are just fixing mild grammatical errors and typos.  Who says perfection is impossible?




Nah, rp your guy the way you want.  I see nothing wrong with it.  And Heath would tell you, there's no such thing as a _mild_ grammatical error or typo.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 13, 2003)

How long does it take to regain hero points?


----------



## Elementor (Sep 13, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> And Heath would tell you, there's no such thing as a _mild_ grammatical error or typo.




Le moi?

=)


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 13, 2003)

I believe hero points are regained after every issue...  and Aggy, my comp is going in for some doctoring to get rid of a few viruses it's picked up, so if you could play me as an NPC for a day or two it'd be most appreciated.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Le moi?




Just so you know, 'le moi' should be 'la moi' and it means 'the me' which makes no sense, it should have just been 'Que, moi?'


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2003)

You're right about the hp's, Pugs, and no prob, will do with your PC.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 13, 2003)

I must say I'm impressed with SC Computing, keep the name in mind if you live near me...  (You know who you are)  Either they have no business or they actually understand that a computer's important to a geek's life...  Quickest service I've seen though still not cheap.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 14, 2003)

Why didn't you do it yourself?


----------



## Calinon (Sep 14, 2003)

Heh, we are gonna be frozen in time since Kiro went in, but never came out to get someone else.  More time to surf for me.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 14, 2003)

I was trying to wait until Sam came in, but I suppose I could send in someone else who hasn't been cut yet...


----------



## Mimic (Sep 14, 2003)

Could we just assume that the last 2 players get the chip removed?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 15, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Could we just assume that the last 2 players get the chip removed?




I'll give it until tomorrow before I move it along myself.  If I have to do that, though, we might be experiencing some personel changes...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd love to use Calinon's powers to make the board stable!  ARGH!  Right now I can't post a normal reply... there is no box for text!


----------



## Agamon (Sep 16, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'd love to use Calinon's powers to make the board stable!  ARGH!  Right now I can't post a normal reply... there is no box for text!



Looks like they made a few changes.  You can actually see the icons now, for example.

Well, I've spoken with Ed, and it looks like he doesn't have time to participate.  So I'll take control of Samantha for now.  Things should start rolling again.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 16, 2003)

If you're having a problem with thread pages looking like they should be 40 posts long when they're relaly 25 posts long, go to your options menu and change something.  That'll fix it up.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 16, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> If you're having a problem with thread pages looking like they should be 40 posts long when they're relaly 25 posts long, go to your options menu and change something. That'll fix it up.



Yeah, I brought that to their attention when they changed it.  I swear I go through more page views since the change than before it.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 17, 2003)

Just a quick question... are there any more updates coming to the PC section?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 17, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Just a quick question... are there any more updates coming to the PC section?




How do you mean?  I have Elementor's background still to put up, but I'm going to be going with a different format, as the excel sheet works better as a print out than a web page.  Plus, those char sheets are frickin' huge, so for the web site I'll be changing to stat blocks, but if you have a pic, I'll still be incuding that.  I'll send out the excel sheets if you want a copy for yourself.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 17, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> How do you mean?  I have Elementor's background still to put up, but I'm going to be going with a different format, as the excel sheet works better as a print out than a web page.




Why don't you convert the excell to html?



> Plus, those char sheets are frickin' huge, so for the web site I'll be changing to stat blocks, but if you have a pic, I'll still be incuding that.  I'll send out the excel sheets if you want a copy for yourself.




The only backgrounds that I can see are Tyroc and Sarah's


----------



## Calinon (Sep 17, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> The only backgrounds that I can see are Tyroc and Sarah's



That's what I meant.  I have no idea what a stat block is either heh.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 17, 2003)

What is an Aerodyne!!!

I looked it up on the web (plus we have an aerodyne company as a client).  We're talking parachutes and paragliders.  In addition there is Aerdyne International who is a high tech aircraft designer and builder.  In addition, many refer to model air-crafts as Aerodyne's.

What _I_ picture is being referred to, however, is an aircraft (in this case jumbo jet sized or military drop plane size) with multi-vector engines that enable hovering, vertical landings and takeoffs, and nimble flight (unlike those slow derigibles).  Perhaps even something like the X-Men jet in X-1 and X-2.  Lemme know if I'm wrong.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 17, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel will attempt to get the keys out of Tryone's hand
> OOC: sleight/hand 8/6
> 
> With or without the keys Miguel will head towards the SUV.
> ...



I am confusled to heck and back.  Soooo... as I head for the SUV so that we can get away from AF, you want to take the keys so we can get away now, as opposed to what I'm doing, which is trying to get away... now.

The vehicle I'm heading towards is the SUV, not the AF Aerodyne where the people who want to hurt me are.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 17, 2003)

Totally unrelated (ok, not totally), for those of you who have not invested in a free spybot detector/remover, it would be a great idea.  I currently use Spybot - Search and Destroy, which is completely free to use.  Why is this important?

Every time I open up Agamons website for our campaign, spyware attempts to install itself onto my computer.  I have installs of these programs silently blocked, but at work I get a prompt.  I realize spyware can be installed either as you enter or exit a site; in this case, it is being downloaded upon entering the site, regardless of where I am coming from.

Spyware is insideous garbage that can bring unwanted pop-ups and downloads to your computer, and can affect your processing speed as several of them put memory resident programs into your computer.  Bad things can happen, like changing of internet settings to lower security, or unwanted changing of your home pages and default search engines.

Bewarned, and download Spybot or Ad Aware or some similar program if you can.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh, since I'm post crazy today... I've changed my posting style (I think).

Normal is for descriptions and narrative.
*Bold is for speech.*
_Italics is for thought._

I still use (or try to use) proper punctuation for composing.  Hope I remember all this 

And coming soon:
OOC: is for OOC (duh)
POWERS: will be for items that Agamon has to roll based on stats


----------



## Mimic (Sep 17, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I am confusled to heck and back.




Sorry my bad. I saw this post from Deva



> She goes outside and stands just behind the others.




and missed the part where you go towards the car. So I assumed that everyone was standing around. I will edit my post accordingly.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 17, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Sorry my bad. I saw this post from Deva
> 
> and missed the part where you go towards the car. So I assumed that everyone was standing around. I will edit my post accordingly.



Edit or no, it's no matter   I just wanted to get unconfused!  I'm an accountant, I confuse easily...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 18, 2003)

Page 6 is officially mine.  Everyone get off.

Now my question.  How fast (MPH) can I move?


----------



## Calinon (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone else notice the corruption of Aaron?  If I'm undercover brother, he's white brother.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 18, 2003)

Solid.....


----------



## Agamon (Sep 18, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> What is an Aerodyne!!!




Y'know, that's a good question.  Try asking that here.  It's a Tokiwong invention.  I'm assuming a much faster than plane, VTOL jet type of deal, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 18, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Page 6 is officially mine.  Everyone get off.
> 
> Now my question.  How fast (MPH) can I move?




A little faster than twice as fast as normal.  It's way too late to calculate that in my hazy brain, though.

Just an aside, I'll be posting a map tomorrow to give relative locations and to hepl y'all visualize the area.  I'll also post inititive order, if you're wanting to do anything tactical-like.  That is, unless the rest of you are just going to leave Jaya, Sam and Max behind


----------



## Calinon (Sep 18, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> A little faster than twice as fast as normal. It's way too late to calculate that in my hazy brain, though.
> 
> Just an aside, I'll be posting a map tomorrow to give relative locations and to hepl y'all visualize the area. I'll also post inititive order, if you're wanting to do anything tactical-like. That is, unless the rest of you are just going to leave Jaya, Sam and Max behind



Well, the chips are out, Sam is wierd and I'm thinking the Minotaur will last about 3 seconds alone against the AF Aerodyne and its American pig dogs, so I'm thinking those three's use has run out...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 18, 2003)

We sure are lucky to have someone who can see invisible in the party! Go get him Elementor.  Unless he's just a teleporter, then we're screwed.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 18, 2003)

Got a question can Miguel mimic someone who is unconcious?


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 18, 2003)

Geez...  I miss a day and a half and you guys go and get caught by AF!!  I think we may stand a chance...  but I'm quite sure we can't run anymore...  Well, time to break out the leet superhero samurai styles yo...  represent Kyoto crew!  *Raises the roof*


----------



## Deva (Sep 18, 2003)

That's why you're not suppose to miss a day and a half. You get left behind and then you have to play catch up which is never good, or we all get frozen in time while we wait.  

And what's with the foreigners attacking AF?! You guys really want to be the badguys? Yeesh!


----------



## Calinon (Sep 18, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> That's why you're not suppose to miss a day and a half. You get left behind and then you have to play catch up which is never good, or we all get frozen in time while we wait.
> 
> And what's with the foreigners attacking AF?! You guys really want to be the badguys? Yeesh!



No doubt... from what I read, the AF airship is landing in a nearby field, we've seen one vanishing elite, and have perfect opportunity to attempt a get away.  Let's attack the team of super elites!

Oy.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 18, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> No doubt... from what I read, the AF airship is landing in a nearby field, we've seen one vanishing elite, and have perfect opportunity to attempt a get away.  Let's attack the team of super elites!
> 
> Oy.




Where there is one there is more, we would have never gotten away in the SUV. they were obviously observing us for at least a little while and more than likely have the road blocked or at least set up a ambush hoping to snag us all in the vehicle.

We should have done a fighting retreat, with the speedsters (which is why I am trying to mimic Sam) and a couple of ones that could fly on defense rotating if someone got too injured, the suicide twins kind of pooched that plan though.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 19, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Where there is one there is more, we would have never gotten away in the SUV. they were obviously observing us for at least a little while and more than likely have the road blocked or at least set up a ambush hoping to snag us all in the vehicle.
> 
> We should have done a fighting retreat, with the speedsters (which is why I am trying to mimic Sam) and a couple of ones that could fly on defense rotating if someone got too injured, the suicide twins kind of pooched that plan though.



The carnage that is about to ensue will make for a neat claim on the farm insurance!

Insurance agent:  What do you mean, "lost the crop?"
Farmer:  Yeah, well, some Elites blew it up.
Insurance agent:  And the barn?
Farmer:  Blew it up.
Insurance insurance:  The house.
Farmer:  Boom.
Insurance agent:  The road?
Farmer:  There were a lot of elites.
Insurance agent:  The cows?
Farmer:  Ruined by a minotaur.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 19, 2003)

Heh, and I forgot... we pretty much can have no tactics.  We've never trained or fought together.  We actually know nearly nothing in depth about each other aside from basics, though I do have fame and Sarah probably knows a lot about me, being from the same city, and Elementor too, being from a nearby country.

Suicidal charges aside, it's scary to see we have characters with a hatred of America.  "Pig dogs" and "Puppets of a corrupt government" or something like that... really makes me have no problem with letting them tie up the enemy while we get away!


----------



## Deva (Sep 19, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Suicidal charges aside, it's scary to see we have characters with a hatred of America.  "Pig dogs" and "Puppets of a corrupt government" or something like that... really makes me have no problem with letting them tie up the enemy while we get away!





Hehe no kidding. Sarah'd be a little torn about leaving them behind, but if it came down to just the two of them or the entire group you can bet your ass she wouldn't hesitate to leave them behind.

Got to love this group dynamic.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> Hehe no kidding. Sarah'd be a little torn about leaving them behind, but if it came down to just the two of them or the entire group you can bet your ass she wouldn't hesitate to leave them behind.
> 
> Got to love this group dynamic.




 

But is it the group of PCs or players?  I think you guys could be playing related farmers in a commune and it'd be every man for himself...   

I could be to blame though.  Apparently I have some sort of reputation.  Even the guys I play Living Greyhawk with now live in fear of me when I DM...my sig is only a joke...really...  

BTW, check your emails, I sent some presents, and it's not even Christmas (though it almost looked like it outside the past couple days...).


----------



## Calinon (Sep 19, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> But is it the group of PCs or players? I think you guys could be playing related farmers in a commune and it'd be every man for himself...
> 
> I could be to blame though. Apparently I have some sort of reputation. Even the guys I play Living Greyhawk with now live in fear of me when I DM...my sig is only a joke...really...
> 
> BTW, check your emails, I sent some presents, and it's not even Christmas (though it almost looked like it outside the past couple days...).



Hey, we've gotten along pretty well for people who's sole bond was escaping a prison!


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Hey, we've gotten along pretty well for people who's sole bond was escaping a prison!




I know, I know, it was just a joke...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 19, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I know, I know, it was just a joke...



Unlike your sig!


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2003)

Okay, just one thing people: we're now in "combat mode" so I need a little lees commital on your actions.  Since the attack on Jaya, everything is going to be happening in inititive order.  You're better off telling me what you'd like to do rather than post that you did it.  I'll try to allow you to carry out what you'd like, but it might not exactly work out the way you've posted...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 19, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Okay, just one thing people: we're now in "combat mode" so I need a little lees commital on your actions. Since the attack on Jaya, everything is going to be happening in inititive order. You're better off telling me what you'd like to do rather than post that you did it. I'll try to allow you to carry out what you'd like, but it might not exactly work out the way you've posted...



Cool... when ya posting initiative order 

Oh, I'm a posting madman!


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Just an aside, I'll be posting a map tomorrow to give relative locations and to hepl y'all visualize the area.  I'll also post inititive order, if you're wanting to do anything tactical-like.




Argh, ye be a posting madman indeed, but I be thinkin' ye don't read so good!


----------



## Deva (Sep 19, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Initiative:* _Cheetah: 31, Screaming Eagle: 22, Mimic: 18, Jersey Devil: 17, Blonde Elite: 16, Elementor: 15, Shimmering Samurai: 14, Tyroc: 13, Minotaur: 12, Sarah: 3_




 Yeesh!! What is it with me and pulling the short straw all the time?!


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> Yeesh!! What is it with me and pulling the short straw all the time?!




...look at it this way: you get to see what everyone else does first!


----------



## Deva (Sep 19, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> ...look at it this way: you get to see what everyone else does first!




Well sure.... if you wanna be all "the glass is half full" about it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2003)

Looking good Agamon, American Freedom, gets some screen time, I am going to have to sit down and peruse this later, so I can stay up to date


----------



## Calinon (Sep 19, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Looking good Agamon, American Freedom, gets some screen time, I am going to have to sit down and peruse this later, so I can stay up to date



Yeah, our first encounter and our loosely held together team gets to face the USA's version of Justice Elite.  I think this picture says it all! Poor Sam


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 19, 2003)

Large group of super human people with millions and millions of dollars at their disposal, just attacked our friend and will attack again, you cant run from that in a beat up 2003 SUV and besides, we'd run out of gas long before their FREAKING JET!!   RUN!?  What are you insane?  *Sigh*...   And I tried to discuss tactics but you all turtled up so...  I think Kiro would do his own thing, which happens to be following suit when the apparent good guy attacks without a second thought.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey Aggy...  is my initiative this round taken up by the boosting and such or do I get an action?


----------



## Mimic (Sep 19, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Large group of super human people with millions and millions of dollars at their disposal, just attacked our friend and will attack again, you cant run from that in a beat up 2003 SUV and besides, we'd run out of gas long before their FREAKING JET!!   RUN!?  What are you insane?  *Sigh*...   And I tried to discuss tactics but you all turtled up so...  I think Kiro would do his own thing, which happens to be following suit when the apparent good guy attacks without a second thought.




Yelling out that they are puppets of a corrupt government and then rushing off to attack without a plan or back up is NOT discussing tactics, it's called a suicide mission. 

Just remember that these people think we are terrorists, if the situation was reversed you would attack first and ask questions later.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 19, 2003)

I will be out of town most of Saturday, so if you need to move the story along just NPC my character


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 19, 2003)

I was talking about far earlier in the issue... but it doesn't really matter now, not to mention you didn't turtle up either. But I'll also be gone this weekend Aggy... on my next action if I couldn't close I was going to ready an action to hit the first one to enter range with my Dazzle ability. For the rest of the weekend feel free to NPC me... sorry about this and I'll be back Sunday evening,


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2003)

Okay, if Mimic and Pugs are gone, I'll NPC if I have to, but things might slow down a bit, too...


----------



## Agamon (Sep 21, 2003)

Your right about Tyroc's move speeds, Calinon, the sheet is wrong, I'll change it.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 21, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Your right about Tyroc's move speeds, Calinon, the sheet is wrong, I'll change it.



Woo hoo!  This means you owe me a milkshake or something right?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 21, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!  This means you owe me a milkshake or something right?




Damn, if I owed someone a milkshake everytime I was wrong, I'd...owe a lot of milkshakes.  Man, that was lame.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 21, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Damn, if I owed someone a milkshake everytime I was wrong, I'd...owe a lot of milkshakes.  Man, that was lame.




Did anyone see my update post?  It seems to have mysteriously disappeared.  Gee, that doesn't suck much.  I'll try and redo it later tonight.

Note to self: a quick copy of a long post might not be a bad idea...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 21, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Did anyone see my update post? It seems to have mysteriously disappeared. Gee, that doesn't suck much. I'll try and redo it later tonight.
> 
> Note to self: a quick copy of a long post might not be a bad idea...



Hehe, kinda like my massive SOL update followed by kicking the power cord accidentally just before saving


----------



## Mimic (Sep 21, 2003)

Just out of curiosity how would we know who the blonde guy is and how would we know he is part of a merc. unit?


----------



## Calinon (Sep 21, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity how would we know who the blonde guy is and how would we know he is part of a merc. unit?



We don't, but Aaron does.  I do know, however, that he isn't in AF since that is a highly publicized team who's members are easily recognizable.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 21, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> We don't, but Aaron does.  I do know, however, that he isn't in AF since that is a highly publicized team who's members are easily recognizable.




Yep, Aaron recognized him, that's why he said his name, and the rest of you that heard him would then recognize him, too.  While not a famous as AF, Evolution has a rep of their own.  If I ever change their name from something vague to something specific (blonde elite to Random), it's because you either recognize them or at the very least, know their name.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 21, 2003)

Aaron is major trivia buff.  Plus he has a long term photographic memory (anything he has ever seen, heard, read etc will never be forgotten).

By the way I can not believe you are trying to Mimic Aaron again.  
That will never be forgotten either.....


----------



## Mimic (Sep 21, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> By the way I can not believe you are trying to Mimic Aaron again.
> That will never be forgotten either.....




Yes because the big SAND type creature is coming towards me and Tryroc's blast had little to no effect, thus making Sam's claws so very usefull.

So obviously I wouldn't mimic a power that can control earth and could potentially stop the creature very easily.

Oh well have fun wasting your hero points.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 21, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Got a question can Miguel mimic someone who is unconcious?




I finally have an answer for you.  Yes you can, you still have to "hit" with a ranged attack, but the Will save is always made, even by a normally friendly target, but the effective Wis modifer on the save is -5.

And Aaron is being a tad harsh, isn't he?  Will he treat Sarah the same way if she speaks to her telepathically, or Jaya with her boost, which are both more invasive than Mimic's mimic ability?  Not to mention, it's Mimic's only power.  I'm sure you might find it frustrating if everyone got mad at Aaron every time he changed his form...not to say some friction is a bad thing, I'm just not sure I understand this...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 21, 2003)

On a totally unrelated note...

I was out today with my mom, doing some grocery shopping and craft shopping for her (free food, I'll craft shop for hours for that).  We decided to go out for lunch.  Moxies was full, Perkin's full, the Lodge was full the Travellodge was full (by full I mean at least 4 groups of people waiting for tables).  So we went to Montana's.  They had a Sunday brunch smorg and oh my god was it good!  It was $13.99 a person, but had eggs, bacon, pancakes, breakfast and farmers sausages, macaroni casorole, chicken legs and breasts, roasted beef, and baked ham, along with two soups (homemade no less!), salads and deserts.  It was incredibly good, and they even have a full time waiter at the smorg to help you.

I give it a 5 star rating!  It was worth the high price for a treat.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 21, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I finally have an answer for you.  Yes you can, you still have to "hit" with a ranged attack, but the Will save is always made, even by a normally friendly target, but the effective Wis modifer on the save is -5.




Good to know, I will keep it in mind



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> And Aaron is being a tad harsh, isn't he?  Will he treat Sarah the same way if she speaks to her telepathically, or Jaya with her boost, which are both more invasive than Mimic's mimic ability?  Not to mention, it's Mimic's only power.  I'm sure you might find it frustrating if everyone got mad at Aaron every time he changed his form...not to say some friction is a bad thing, I'm just not sure I understand this...




I could understand resisting if we were sitting around and I was doing it for laughs, but in the middle of a fight?

Eh, it's Aaron's character to play as he sees fit.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 22, 2003)

Its pretty simple actually.  Aaron is a 14 year old kid who has been picked on and shunned in his school life, has a rough home environment and now gets to enjoy the pressures of being an elite and an accused terrorist no less.  As we have seen many a time, many kids his age take shotguns to school for far less.  Stealing his identity is just too much for a kid his age to handle on top of it.  

He has asked you not to do it, which you have ignored and now you have forcably tried to steal his powers.  Mimic and Elementors relationship is now very close to that of Boromir and Frodo.  The former tries to steal from the latter.  Makes the latter very distant and cold to the former.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Its pretty simple actually.  Aaron is a 14 year old kid who has been picked on and shunned in his school life, has a rough home environment and now gets to enjoy the pressures of being an elite and an accused terrorist no less.  As we have seen many a time, many kids his age take shotguns to school for far less.  Stealing his identity is just too much for a kid his age to handle on top of it.
> 
> He has asked you not to do it, which you have ignored and now you have forcably tried to steal his powers.  Mimic and Elementors relationship is now very close to that of Boromir and Frodo.  The former tries to steal from the latter.  Makes the latter very distant and cold to the former.




Okay, that's fair.  But is he going to react the same to Sarah and Jaya, who can mess with his powers and head?  He's really going to be an angry, paranoid young man...


----------



## Elementor (Sep 22, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Okay, that's fair.  But is he going to react the same to Sarah and Jaya, who can mess with his powers and head?  He's really going to be an angry, paranoid young man...




If Sarah tried to take his memories or something then yeah she would be resisted.  Also, Jaya is a doctor that just rescued us and Sarah is a police officer.  Mimic is a crook.  Aaron is far more likely to trust an authority figure than someone that reminds him of the school bully.  Aaron has seen Mimic take over a police officer's entire identity and then leave the officer as nothing (captured in the back of his own car).  Sorry don't trust a crook with my identity even if he is, supposedly, on my side.  This could definately change with time but if you try to see it from Aaron's point of view (especially if his history ever gets posted) it is pretty easy to see why he resists Mimic currently.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I'm not planning anything, all I said is that a cross over would be cool. I can see it now a group of legacy students are sent to stop a bunch of elite "villians". Of course we would win, they might even put up a good fight   Fortunately I am just a player and wouldn't have to worry about all the problems that might occur.





You would win? I don't think so pal! We outnumber you and outgun you! The former prisoners would be toast.

This is a really cool game. I like the character interaction here.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You would win? I don't think so pal! We outnumber you and outgun you! The former prisoners would be toast.
> 
> This is a really cool game. I like the character interaction here.




Hey, I play in one and GM the other...conflict of interest, here.   

Thanks, HH, looking forward to your game.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 22, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> If Sarah tried to take his memories or something then yeah she would be resisted.  Also, Jaya is a doctor that just rescued us and Sarah is a police officer.  Mimic is a crook.  Aaron is far more likely to trust an authority figure than someone that reminds him of the school bully.  Aaron has seen Mimic take over a police officer's entire identity and then leave the officer as nothing (captured in the back of his own car).  Sorry don't trust a crook with my identity even if he is, supposedly, on my side.  This could definately change with time but if you try to see it from Aaron's point of view (especially if his history ever gets posted) it is pretty easy to see why he resists Mimic currently.




First of all your character doesn't know that Mimic was a crook and you only have a few vague references that Sarah is a cop.

Second there is no difference between Miguel mimicing your powers and Sarah reading your mind, they both copy something of yours. Heck considering she altering your thougts by projecting hers into your mind is above and beyond just coping of your powers. 

Thirdly, Miguel took over the policeman's identity on Sarah's say so, she told him to do it and told him what to say, so by your thinking your character should distrust Sarah more then Miguel.

Fourthly even though Jaya eventually let us go, she preformed countless experiments on each of the characters, without permission for what could have been months, that would rate pretty high on the bully-meter

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally Posted by Hammerhead
You would win? I don't think so pal! We outnumber you and outgun you! The former prisoners would be toast.

This is a really cool game. I like the character interaction here.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No way we would kick your butts... That is if we survive this encounter that is   

Did I lose Sam's powers when I tried to mimic Aaron's powers?


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2003)

Project: Daedalus PCs
Cheetah
Elementor
Mimic 
Minotaur
Sarah
Shimmering Samurai
Tyroc

vs. Generation Legacy PCs
Ryan 
Anika
Ruby
Charlotte
John
James
Mark
Kelly
Cassandra

It's nine versus seven. Furthermore, Mark, Ryan, John, and James are all approaching PL 9. Cassandra and Anika also have experience points.

Furthermore, you'd be facing me, the Comet. First round I would use Heroic Surge, Boost, Extra Effort (Area) on Energy Blast to blast you guys twice with area attacks. And Mimic couldn't hit me, because Cosmic Power is 8pp, and his limit is 7pp. If any of the team gets hurt, I can just Heal +8 them back to normal.

I think there should be some crossover here, so Legacy can beat these goons down.

(This is all in good fun, of course.  )


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Did I lose Sam's powers when I tried to mimic Aaron's powers?




No.  You sustain it until you actually change or can't sustain it anymore.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Project: Daedalus PCs
> Cheetah
> Elementor
> Mimic
> ...




I hate to side against my own players, but he's right, all things being equal, you guys would get 0wn3d.  Not to mention the fact that Sam isn't a player anymore.  So, I guess I'll have to reward everyone with 47 PPs after this issue to compensate*.

*_Offer not valid outside the state of California_


----------



## Calinon (Sep 22, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I hate to side against my own players, but he's right, all things being equal, you guys would get 0wn3d. Not to mention the fact that Sam isn't a player anymore. So, I guess I'll have to reward everyone with 47 PPs after this issue to compensate*.
> 
> *_Offer not valid outside the state of California_



Then again, add Jaya into the mix, and _we_ could have some no-power schmucks to knock around.  Well, not the ladies.  They can all join me for drinks at the local dance club.  And really, which of them would not want to just go relax and cut loose on the dance floor with a famous and charismatic fellow like Tyroc, rather than engage in needless violence.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 22, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> It's nine versus seven.




Yea but you and Anika would be too busy making googlie eyes at each other, Cassandra is swooning over Yoshi and John is to depressed to fight, so in reality it's 5 vs 7   

And it don't matter that you guys are higher level we would still kick your butts.

(of course it's all in good fun)


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Then again, add Jaya into the mix, and _we_ could have some no-power schmucks to knock around.  Well, not the ladies.  They can all join me for drinks at the local dance club.  And really, which of them would not want to just go relax and cut loose on the dance floor with a famous and charismatic fellow like Tyroc, rather than engage in needless violence.




Yeah, but if you add Jaya, they'd get to add all the friendly NPCs and that would be cruel and unusual punishment...but you're right, it is Tyroc..

They say this cat Tyroc is a bad mother-
SHUT YOUR MOUTH! 
I'm talkin' 'bout Tyroc. 
THEN WE CAN DIG IT!


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yea but you and Anika would be too busy making googlie eyes at each other, Cassandra is swooning over Yoshi and John is to depressed to fight, so in reality it's 5 vs 7




Actually, it's Yoshi salivating over Cassie.  But you just need to tell her something confusing or contraditory about her past, and she'll leave and go do some research on it.  And if you take Mark's swimming trunks away, he'll panic (but you'd have to get all 27 pairs).  Take Kiyana's clothes away, and James will faint. Yeah, actually the GL PCs have a lot of exploitable weaknesses


----------



## Calinon (Sep 22, 2003)

Aggy!  check your email so I can do my action


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2003)

Ryan and Anika are making googly eyes over each other? Yeah, right. More like they're discussing religion, their teammates, and whether or not they could kick Genocide's reptilian butt when they fight.

Tyroc, you can't compete with Mark. Sure, he may be a former addict, but he's got 20 CHA and 4 ranks of Super Cha. You can't compete with him when it comes with the ladies. Agamon, I love the Shaft adaption for Tyroc. Just great.

To take out Charlotte, just aim a firehose at her something. Or get her with a can of Raid.

To take out Ruby, just be a heartless terrorist and start blabbling philosophy at her, and she'll be distracted.

For Kelly, just tell her that she isn't the most important person in the world, and she'll stomp off, call daddy, and get water all over the gym floor.

The best way to panic Mark is to offer him some drugs, then take away his swimtrunks while he's distracted.

We do have a lot weaknesses. Maybe I should talk to Tokiwong about getting 10 PP for each of them.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 22, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Tyroc, you can't compete with Mark. Sure, he may be a former addict, but he's got 20 CHA and 4 ranks of Super Cha. You can't compete with him when it comes with the ladies. Agamon, I love the Shaft adaption for Tyroc. Just great.



Hey, you're busy trying to fight us.  It doesn't matter how high your charisma is; if you are busy fighting, the ladies are all mine.  Besides, fame goes a long way!  Who'd they reather spend a night of dancing with; you or Paragon?  You or Shaft... rrr... Tyroc? 

And the Shaft bit is soooo true; he's a cross between Undercover Brother, Shaft and Morpheous, or at least acts that way normally, when I'm on my game.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 22, 2003)

Sorry Mimic, I know you too well to get into on the boards.  You live to argue even when you know you are wrong.  Last word on this from me is that I am trying to see this from the perception of a 14 year old who is very naive but a super genius.  Argue all you want but it won't change how I play him.

However, I have set up a box number in California so I can recieve my 47 PPs after this adventure.....


----------



## Mimic (Sep 22, 2003)

This is roleplay, there is no right or wrong way. i was just pointing out that you said Aaron's distrust for Miguel was because he was a crook, that knowledge is ooc and thus your character shouldn't know it.


----------



## Elementor (Sep 22, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> This is roleplay, there is no right or wrong way. i was just pointing out that you said Aaron's distrust for Miguel was because he was a crook, that knowledge is ooc and thus your character shouldn't know it.




It is as equally well known as Sarah being a cop, which you adamantly brought up long ago.  Besides, even if it wasnt known, Aaron would still trust a cop and a doctor that rescued him (yes I know there are circumstances around this) more than he would trust an unknown.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes! 47 pp will go a long way towards me someday beating Kensei like a bad habit! Damn doppelgangers...

Oh and you tell him Steve-Dave!!  Honestly...  you guys are like women or something, the way you get so riled over absolutely nothing...


----------



## Mimic (Sep 22, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> It is as equally well known as Sarah being a cop, which you adamantly brought up long ago.  Besides, even if it wasnt known, Aaron would still trust a cop and a doctor that rescued him (yes I know there are circumstances around this) more than he would trust an unknown.




Actually it's not well known



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> What isn't common knowledge, despite popular opinion, is her profession. Only two people actually know Sarah was a cop before all this happened: Jaya and Miguel. How Tyrone knows is beyond me, but I'll let it slide this time.




It has been hinted at that she is a law enforcement officer of some sort but it's never been openly stated.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan and Anika are making googly eyes over each other? Yeah, right. More like they're discussing religion, their teammates, and whether or not they could kick Genocide's reptilian butt when they fight.




Sure for now, but give it a while


----------



## Calinon (Sep 22, 2003)

There is lots of stuff Tyrone knows about the people around him, from various ways.  First, and most obvious, he spent weeks to months with all of them, in cells, in close quarters.  It is unlikely, nay, completely unthinkable, that we didn't chat and find out a fair amount about each other just to stave off depression and insanity.  Tight-lipped around the guards and doctors I can understand; but not around people in the same boat.

We've been on the run for less than 24 hours, but a very action packed and stressful 24 hours.  Even if he'd be thrust into the group with no knowledge of any of the people he's with, he'd have learned or surmised a great deal about them.

Aaron -- very exciteable, anxious, unsure and impressionable.  He's naive to the extreme and panics easily.  He has no comprehension why people are after him or why he was captured.  He figures the kid needs three things; purpose, friends and school.  Definitely from Canada, though he swore Canadians always said "Eh?"

Jaya -- fairly calm and competant with a nice butt.  She is a person of questionable ethics.  She took her sweet time deciding we should be helped, and during that time helped perform a pile of experiments, most of which were not pleasant, on us.  She's likely trustworthy and loyal up to the point where her choices are us or herself.  His talking to her is generally meant to annoy and harass her, as he's still coping with what she helped do to him.  The only reason he hasn't dumped her on the side of the road is that she actually did help them escape.

Sarah -- serious, angry, nice b00bs.  She is definately a cop, so blue her hair turned colour.  Seriously, her semi-unreasonable anger at assaulting the police officer and her "communicating" what exactly to say and do to Miguel, along with her fondling of her shiny beretta's rather screams "POLICE!"  Tyrone helped the police a lot in New York, and he recognizes a fellow New Yorker when he hears one.  Undoubtedly, Sarah recognizes Tyrone as a do-gooder super hero from New York, so he feels safe harassing her more or less, but is uncomfortable with mental powers right now, as it reminds him of some of the experiments performed on him.

Miguel -- smooth, very... gang like for lack of a better term.  Tyrone has dealt with people like Miguel constantly in the ghetto, and they are usually small time crooks.  This doesn't bother him, especially given the situation.  Most crooks, when given the choice, won't be crooks and Miguel doesn't sound like a bad guy in the least.  Tyrone figures he'll get along great with Miguel if forced into running for the short or long term.  That accent isn't American though; he must be Spanish or Mexican.

Max -- Max is paranoid and for good reason.  Minotaur is a psychopath.  Hearing the few bits and pieces of Max's story make him wonder how much different the two are, though Max is not violent.  Minotaur leaves no room for wonder; he hates America, and probably 90% of the other people on the planet.  Max says he's some sort of gypsy, so his accent must be Greek or Russian.

Kiro -- excitable, focussed, single-minded.  He thinks he and his culture are superior in ethics, mannerisms, dress and food.  Pretty much every way I suppose.  He too seems overly agressive, like the Minotaur, but perhaps even more frightening since unlike Max, he doesn't have a second personality to blame.  Definitely someone from an Eastern country.

Sam -- Mrow!  Pfft!  Hiss!  Pfft!  Purr!  Tyrone thinks she's a cat who got mutated to be able to become human, not the other way around.  Very odd creature.​That's just observations mind you.  Like I said, unless we all sat completely silent for months (and like Tyrone would do that), we should know a goodly deal about each other more than our basic observations in 24 hours.  I just wanted to point out that a lot of simple observations can come from just what we've done, and not saying something doesn't necessarily mean that someone doesn't know it.

Y'all can know whatever you like about Tyrone, from powers to background, with the exception that he would have been very vague about any involvement with Vanguard Secure Computing, other than his role in designing part of its renowned operating system, a company people know he worked for since he graduated.  He's also famous, having been a recognizeable elite for 8 years (or a big portion of the 8 years since he got his powers), so feel free to comment on any of his publicised heroics (which for the most part are fighting low end elites and baseline crimes), and promoting stay in school programs, anti-gang programs and funding for underprivilidged camps and schooling.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 22, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Miguel -- smooth, very... gang like for lack of a better term.  Tyrone has dealt with people like Miguel constantly in the ghetto, and they are usually small time crooks.  This doesn't bother him, especially given the situation.  Most crooks, when given the choice, won't be crooks and Miguel doesn't sound like a bad guy in the least.  Tyrone figures he'll get along great with Miguel if forced into running for the short or long term.  That accent isn't American though; he must be Spanish or Mexican.




Have you been reading my background?


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2003)

Only if Ryan gets lucky, and he hasn't been so far.

With Aaron, the kid's a genius, so he might be able to figure stuff out. With alot people, you can figure out who they are, and what type of people they are, just be spending a few minutes with them. Besides, as Tyroc points out, you guys were in cells for a long time.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 22, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Have you been reading my background?



Nopers   And if I managed to realize what your character is like, more or less, you are doing a darn fine job of roleplaying him.  Hopefully my observations hit pretty close on everyone without making anyone feel bad (cause I'm in a happy, fuzzy mood today).


----------



## Calinon (Sep 22, 2003)

By the way, anyone else feel really bad for Neutron if JD doesn't stun or knock out the minotaur?  I mean, at least Devil is 10 feet up; Neutron is ground locked and ripe for the trampling.  If the Minotaur makes it to him, it's gonna be like Ray Mysterio Jr. getting speared by Goldberg.

Clean-up, Isle three!  And bring a mop.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> By the way, anyone else feel really bad for Neutron if JD doesn't stun or knock out the minotaur?  I mean, at least Devil is 10 feet up; Neutron is ground locked and ripe for the trampling.  If the Minotaur makes it to him, it's gonna be like Ray Mysterio Jr. getting speared by Goldberg.
> 
> Clean-up, Isle three!  And bring a mop.




Very nice sum-up, Calinon.  And hopefully an end to that spat.

As for your above observation...it's one untrained hunk of meat vs 2 members of American Freedom.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> By the way, anyone else feel really bad for Neutron if JD doesn't stun or knock out the minotaur?  I mean, at least Devil is 10 feet up; Neutron is ground locked and ripe for the trampling.  If the Minotaur makes it to him, it's gonna be like Ray Mysterio Jr. getting speared by Goldberg.
> 
> Clean-up, Isle three!  And bring a mop.




Very nice sum-up, Calinon.  And hopefully an end to that spat.

As for your above observation...it's one untrained hunk of meat vs 2 members of American Freedom.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Very nice sum-up, Calinon. And hopefully an end to that spat.
> 
> As for your above observation...it's one untrained hunk of meat vs 2 members of American Freedom. Should be interesting.



Yeah... ever pass by a car wreck?  You just can't help but look...


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2003)

And speaking of interesting...hoo boy, the kid gloves are off now...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> And speaking of interesting...hoo boy, the kid gloves are off now...



Ho yah.


----------



## Deva (Sep 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> And speaking of interesting...hoo boy, the kid gloves are off now...




Off? When were they ever on?!


----------



## Mimic (Sep 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> And hopefully an end to that spat.




Spat?? What spat? That was just a friendly discussion



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> And speaking of interesting...hoo boy, the kid gloves are off now...




Didn't those come off after Aaron BBQed (or was it slow roasted) one of the mercs?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Spat?? What spat? That was just a friendly discussion



 Sorry, friendly spat.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Didn't those come off after Aaron BBQed (or was it slow roasted) one of the mercs?




Yeah, good point...actually 3 of them are slow roasted...but they're the same guy...


----------



## Elementor (Sep 23, 2003)

Arbys anyone?


----------



## Mimic (Sep 23, 2003)

Question: Can I get an attack in or was climb the roof my action for the round? Also how long until this lethal is regenerated. Also can I see Jaya on the ground?


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 23, 2003)

You know...  if me and Minotaur manage to take down the entire contingent of AF, you guys are never living it down...  Every time Mino morphs he'll be waving it in your face.  Argh...  I lose my dex bonus for sprinting right Aggy?  Would that mean my damage save would be as horrid as I think it would?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 24, 2003)

Mimic: You could have gotten closer to Sandy, but you couldn't get an attack off, you were too far away (you can only climb at half speed, so geting to the roof took more than a half action.)  I assumed you might not have wanted to get too close if you couldn't attack.  Of course, you're now quite intimately close... 

Pugs:  You are correct sir.  And if the two of you take down AF yourselves, you should be rubbing it my face, for I have failed miserably. 

Oh, and range incriments equal 10 x rank in feet, up to 10 range incriments.  I believe that is something you should know...


----------



## Deva (Sep 24, 2003)

So Question:

I'm sitting here looking at the updated map trying to figure out my next move when something occurrs to me. Random's mental attack, I'm assuming, is similar if not the same as my Mental Blast. This is the description I have of that Power:



> *Mental Blast (duel damage) [Half/Normal/Instant]*: You can project a blast of mental energy that can stun, knock-out, disable or kill a target. Make a normal ranged touch attack against a target using Wisdom instead of Dexterity. The target defends using Wisdom instead of Constitution. If successful, the target makes a Will save against the damage instead of a Damage save (DC 15 + Mental Blast rank). Mental Blast has no effect on inanimate objects or mindless targets (those with Intelligence, Wisdom or Charisma 0).




The part that interests me is the Power Range which is stated as being Normal, which was explained to me as:



> *Normal:* Works at a range increment of (power rank x 10 feet) and to a maximum range of 10 increments.  Ranged powers suffer a -2 to hit for each range increment  beyond the first.




So after all that, the question I'm asking is this:

From his place next to the tree, Random is 15 squares from Aaron. How was he able to successfully attack Aaron from that distance? Is it a mistake on my end and line of sight (which will seriously alter my actions) or am I completely off base with this and his attack something different all together?


----------



## Calinon (Sep 24, 2003)

From what I've observed, you have a range equal to your power score. For each 10 feet beyond your range, you suffer a -2. Last round (before the aoe blast I did), I attacked strafe from 90 feet away. My range is 80 feet and I had a -2 modifier as a result.

Edit:  Also, Random has kinda been blasted back from where he was when he struck at Aaron.  He was by the tree with Strafe; my blast threw him into the tree he's by now.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 24, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Mimic: You could have gotten closer to Sandy, but you couldn't get an attack off, you were too far away (you can only climb at half speed, so geting to the roof took more than a half action.) I assumed you might not have wanted to get too close if you couldn't attack. Of course, you're now quite intimately close...
> 
> Pugs: You are correct sir. And if the two of you take down AF yourselves, you should be rubbing it my face, for I have failed miserably.
> 
> Oh, and range incriments equal 10 x rank in feet, up to 10 range incriments. I believe that is something you should know...



Ooo, re-reading this, does that mean I have a normal modifier at 0-80 feet, -2 at 81-160 feet, -4 at 161-240 feet, and so on, and that I have an actual range of 800 feet!? (with a -20 modifier)


----------



## Agamon (Sep 24, 2003)

> Normal: Works at a range increment of (power rank x 10 feet) and to a maximum range of 10 increments. Ranged powers suffer a -2 to hit for each range increment beyond the first.




Read this carefully.  It works just like ranged weapons in D&D.  If you have, say, a power rank of 8 on your power, your *Range Increment* is 80 feet.  You can use ranged attacks up to 10 Range Increments away (800 feet).  Each range increment beyond the first gives you a -2 penalty to your attack. (so at 90 to 160 feet, it's -2, 170 to 240 feet, it's -4, and so on).

Make sense?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 24, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ooo, re-reading this, does that mean I have a normal modifier at 0-80 feet, -2 at 81-160 feet, -4 at 161-240 feet, and so on, and that I have an actual range of 800 feet!? (with a -20 modifier)




Yes, that's it.


----------



## Deva (Sep 24, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Read this carefully.  It works just like ranged weapons in D&D.  If you have, say, a power rank of 8 on your power, your *Range Increment* is 80 feet.  You can use ranged attacks up to 10 Range Increments away (800 feet).  Each range increment beyond the first gives you a -2 penalty to your attack. (so at 90 to 160 feet, it's -2, 170 to 240 feet, it's -4, and so on).
> 
> Make sense?





Okay, makes sense now. I told you I'd get this game sooner or later. This is what comes from me thinking too much...


----------



## Agamon (Sep 24, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> Okay, makes sense now. I told you I'd get this game sooner or later. This is what comes from me thinking too much...




No prob.  I hope my explanations aren't sounding impatient, I'm not.  The game is new to everyone, I expected some growing pains.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 24, 2003)

A question about my kinetic energy control (base power).  How fast can I make objects move with it?  Can I hurl a volvo at an enemy like a baseball?  Do objects in motion when I use it tend to stay in motion, so if I were to use it on a super speed fellow that was running full out, would he now have that speed when I make him float?  I understand the checks involved, just not how fast I can make objects move.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 25, 2003)

Scary!  Random is immune to mental attacks!  That guy has waaay too many powers.  (Can't sustain a shield if stunned, right?  )


----------



## Agamon (Sep 25, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Scary!  Random is immune to mental attacks!  That guy has waaay too many powers.  (Can't sustain a shield if stunned, right?  )




It's not a shield, its protection.  And yeah, he's scary in some respects, but he's sure not the scariest opponent your facing...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 25, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> It's not a shield, its protection. And yeah, he's scary in some respects, but he's sure not the scariest opponent your facing...



Heh, I realize that.  It was a hidden question regarding sustained powers.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 25, 2003)

Did anyone else have problems logging in last night?


----------



## Calinon (Sep 25, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Did anyone else have problems logging in last night?



Yup, from 10PM on.  Before that, the board was sluggish as all get out.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 25, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yup, from 10PM on.  Before that, the board was sluggish as all get out.




Which would explain why nothing has been posted.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 25, 2003)

I thought it was because Aggy was at the peelers.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 25, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I thought it was because Aggy was at the peelers.




He probably made it laggy so he could go to the peelers and still have an excuse for not posting.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 25, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> He probably made it laggy so he could go to the peelers and still have an excuse for not posting.



I can see tonights update...

_Strafe steps around the corner, lines up Tyroc in his sights and shouts, "Peelers, eh?  It's on now, beotch!" and fires forty rounds of explosive amunition at Tyroc._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 26, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I can see tonights update...
> 
> _Strafe steps around the corner, lines up Tyroc in his sights and shouts, "Peelers, eh?  It's on now, beotch!" and fires forty rounds of explosive amunition at Tyroc._




Damn, so much for my surprise update.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 26, 2003)

Silly question, but um... what happened to Cheetah?  She's been left off the initiative list and I have a sneaky suspicion she goes first (you know, so she can eat the last Random )


----------



## Agamon (Sep 26, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Silly question, but um... what happened to Cheetah?  She's been left off the initiative list and I have a sneaky suspicion she goes first (you know, so she can eat the last Random )




She's been moved down in the order, due to her Readied action (a part of the rule I only found out about recently...).


----------



## Calinon (Sep 26, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She's been moved down in the order, due to her Readied action (a part of the rule I only found out about recently...).



Ohhhh, gotcha, like holding an attack in D&D to allow someone else to go first; you get shuffled down the initiative order.  Makes sense, thanks.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 26, 2003)

Ok, questions about being stunned.

Once stunned, what happens?  I know you lose your dex bonus and are easier to hit.  But how long does it last?  One round from when you are stunned?  Until the start of your next turn?

Here's a few examples I'm curious about.

If Strafe stuns Sarah (hey, he did!), is she stunned, losing her action this round, but can act again normally next time her turn comes around, or is she just stunned until her turn, or is she stunned until the start of Strafe's next turn?

If Sarah stuns Strafe, does he stay stunned for a full round, until Sarah's turn?  Or is he able to act come his turn, one action later?


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 26, 2003)

Heh heh heh...  it's funny...  I'll be gone this weekend again...  I was just planning on running in and supporting Minny that is of course if Eagle doesn't call off the goons...  which seams to be a distinct possibility...  you know my strategy for combat...  I think we discussed it...  If not use your discretion, see you all on Monday!


----------



## Agamon (Sep 27, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ok, questions about being stunned.
> 
> Once stunned, what happens?  I know you lose your dex bonus and are easier to hit.  But how long does it last?  One round from when you are stunned?  Until the start of your next turn?
> 
> ...




You're stunned for a full round from the point where you were stunned to the the beginning of that person's turn the next round.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 27, 2003)

How does surprise attack feat work?

It states that when ever a target is denied his dodge bonus to Defense (surprised, flat-footed, stunned, etc) I can strike for additional damage. (Would this work for grapple as well?) 

I add +1 to the strike’s damage bonus at 1st level (which I assume is what I have.) So assuming I used it on Sandstone in my last attack, she would have taken 2 lethal instead of one? Or is it something else?


----------



## Elementor (Sep 27, 2003)

Actually Sandstone took a lethal hit from Strafe too.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 27, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Actually Sandstone took a lethal hit from Strafe too.




Yea, I know but I didn't want to complicate my question even further, so I just ignored it.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 27, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yea, I know but I didn't want to complicate my question even further, so I just ignored it.




Whoops, yeah, it's like a rogue's sneak attack, I thought it just worked when flat-footed.  Good eye.  Geez, that adds another +4, you may have just put her down...


----------



## Mimic (Sep 27, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Whoops, yeah, it's like a rogue's sneak attack, I thought it just worked when flat-footed.  Good eye.  Geez, that adds another +4, you may have just put her down...




And here I thought that going up on the roof was a bad mistake.

So it adds to the target number that the person has to beat...

That's going to come in handy.

How high up is the roof?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 27, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> And here I thought that going up on the roof was a bad mistake.
> 
> So it adds to the target number that the person has to beat...
> 
> ...




20'


----------



## Mimic (Sep 28, 2003)

Aggy at the peelers again?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 28, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Aggy at the peelers again?




Hey, the site going down has nothing to do with me going to the peelers...wait, I phrased that wrong...


----------



## Mimic (Sep 28, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hey, the site going down has nothing to do with me going to the peelers...wait, I phrased that wrong...




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mimic (Sep 28, 2003)

Got another question, is there any way to incapacitate Screaming Eagle except gutting her like a fish? Like a boot to the head or something? Miguel would be able to whack Sandstone, since she did try to choke him to death but SE has pretty much insisted on no deaths and he would be very reluctant to try and kill her

Just as a reminder, Sam has surprise strike as well and I think it would qualify in this situation.

Also, you assumed correctly I was hoping to let Sam get a free shot in without the dex bonus.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 28, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Got another question, is there any way to incapacitate Screaming Eagle except gutting her like a fish? Like a boot to the head or something? Miguel would be able to whack Sandstone, since she did try to choke him to death but SE has pretty much insisted on no deaths and he would be very reluctant to try and kill her
> 
> Just as a reminder, Sam has surprise strike as well and I think it would qualify in this situation.
> 
> Also, you assumed correctly I was hoping to let Sam get a free shot in without the dex bonus.




Yeah, it's called "get rid of the freakin' claws."   You can attack unarmed, the damage will be less, and as long as you don't have some sort of Sup-Strength, it'll also be Stun damage, which results in unconsciousness instead of disabled/dying.

Sam's surprise strike is what Stunned SE (though with her original roll you'd have seen Sam's claws poking out the other side of her).


----------



## Agamon (Sep 28, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tyroc brings concentric rings of force up from the ground beneath Strafe, trying to bind him in place for Sarah.
> 
> POWERS:  Kinetic energy control, non attack (half action, five foot step forward); Energy blast, lethal (half action, hero point to re-roll if I _roll_ 12 or lower on the ranged touch attack); sustain force field.




Are you blasting him, or paralyzing him?


----------



## Calinon (Sep 28, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Are you blasting him, or paralyzing him?



 Hur hur... woops, I was tired.  Editing.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 28, 2003)

By the way, we really need to consolidate our effords on Strafe, then Random.  Someone who fires 3 shots and exploding rounds at us each turn is being attacked by people that can't even hit him.  So far, two of us are _dying_ because of him; Jaya from the AoE blast and now Aaron.  Next will likely be Saray, then Tyroc, then Miguel and Sam, then AF.  He needs to be gutted like a fish.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 28, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> And yeah, Random's scary in some respects, but he's sure not the scariest opponent your facing...




And that's who I was talking about when I said this...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 28, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> And that's who I was talking about when I said this...



 God... ranged touch of 21 misses.  What the heck.  Can we actually even hit him with a base roll less than 20?


----------



## Mimic (Sep 28, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> God... ranged touch of 21 misses.  What the heck.  Can we actually even hit him with a base roll less than 20?




Hey I missed Screaming Eagle on a roll of 23, besides she is stunned and I am not going to get a better oppertunity to take her out. Hopefully I can disable her this round and then help you guys out.

Meanwhile I would suggest that you guys get behind some cover, or at least get the rifle away from him.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 29, 2003)

Yay double post... see below


----------



## Calinon (Sep 29, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Hey I missed Screaming Eagle on a roll of 23, besides she is stunned and I am not going to get a better oppertunity to take her out. Hopefully I can disable her this round and then help you guys out.
> 
> Meanwhile I would suggest that you guys get behind some cover, or at least get the rifle away from him.



  That's just it.  I rolled an 18 to get a 21 on a touch attack.  Strafe was also missed on a 23, which means I'd have to roll 19 or better on a ranged attack to have a chance at hitting him.

  Screaming Eagle probably won't be stunned on her turn, being able to spend a hero point to immediately remove a stun condition.

 Following that last round, the options are pretty much gone as Strafe can pretty much kill anyone on a whim, especially since nobody can hit him, much less take away a gun from him.  He still has two other guns as well, not to mention it is nearly impossible to get any cover from long range exploding rounds.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 29, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> That's just it.  I rolled an 18 to get a 21 on a touch attack.  Strafe was also missed on a 23, which means I'd have to roll 19 or better on a ranged attack to have a chance at hitting him.
> 
> Screaming Eagle probably won't be stunned on her turn, being able to spend a hero point to immediately remove a stun condition.
> 
> Following that last round, the options are pretty much gone as Strafe can pretty much kill anyone on a whim, especially since nobody can hit him, much less take away a gun from him.  He still has two other guns as well, not to mention it is nearly impossible to get any cover from long range exploding rounds.




Oh ye of little faith.  It's not all that bad.  It's not a touch attack, by the way, there are no "touch" attacks in M&M.  He's tough, but not invulnerable.  In fact, SE has a higher Def than him, and you got her pretty good.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 29, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> That's just it.  I rolled an 18 to get a 21 on a touch attack.  Strafe was also missed on a 23, which means I'd have to roll 19 or better on a ranged attack to have a chance at hitting him.
> 
> Screaming Eagle probably won't be stunned on her turn, being able to spend a hero point to immediately remove a stun condition.
> 
> Following that last round, the options are pretty much gone as Strafe can pretty much kill anyone on a whim, especially since nobody can hit him, much less take away a gun from him.  He still has two other guns as well, not to mention it is nearly impossible to get any cover from long range exploding rounds.




What makes you think that we will do any better then what you guys are doing?

Do you think Aggy is going to use his last VP (ok I am assuming here) just to unstun?


----------



## Calinon (Sep 29, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> What makes you think that we will do any better then what you guys are doing?
> 
> Do you think Aggy is going to use his last VP (ok I am assuming here) just to unstun?



 Hero and villian points are by character I believe, PC or NPC, which would give a PL12 character 6 hero points at least.  And hey, everyone has a better attack bonus but Elementor, giving them much better chances to hit these guys.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 29, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Hero and villian points are by character I believe, PC or NPC, which would give a PL12 character 6 hero points at least.  And hey, everyone has a better attack bonus but Elementor, giving them much better chances to hit these guys.




I thought that the group of NPC got a pool of villian points based on the number of PCs and the hero points they have. Like what we did on that practise run.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 29, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I thought that the group of NPC got a pool of villian points based on the number of PCs and the hero points they have. Like what we did on that practise run.




This conversation was confusing until I realized my Round 7 post got eaten.  Grrrrr.  Anyway, Calinon assumed right, she did use a VP to unstun herself, and Sam's no longer on the roof.  You'll have to edit your post, I'll get my post back on there again.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 29, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> This conversation was confusing until I realized my Round 7 post got eaten. Grrrrr. Anyway, Calinon assumed right, she did use a VP to unstun herself, and Sam's no longer on the roof. You'll have to edit your post, I'll get my post back on there again.



 Please, take the post back off! /mourn Mimic


----------



## Agamon (Sep 29, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> OOC: hits with a 31? what the heck? How many pluses can one person get?






Wait, maybe this was who I was talking about that was scary...I'm confused...


----------



## Mimic (Sep 29, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Wait, maybe this was who I was talking about that was scary...I'm confused...




When I first read it I thought, 31? Is that even possible for a D20 game?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2003)

this is way possible especially for M&M sheesh guys time to step up to the big leagues


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2003)

Although still, a 31 is still a good hit. She probably rolled an 18 or 19 or something. Or she was using a feat like All-Out Attack.

Don't mess with American Freedom.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> this is way possible especially for M&M sheesh guys time to step up to the big leagues



I don't know that anyone playing in this campaign has books for M&M yet other than Agamon, so I don't know how we could possibly understand what is and what is not possible without asking, questioning and generally harassing Agamon about game mechanics.  Seeing a 31 as an attack result, and that not being a crit, is rather mind boggling.

Stepping up to the big leagues sounds like this sort of conversation:

GM:  The six of you are walking along a sunny path.  Birds are chirping, a gentle breeze is swaying and grain is waving in the fields to either side of the path.  Suddenly, six ogres leap out from the field, surrounding you and swinging massive two handed clubs at you in a bloodthirsty frenzy.
Players:  SIX OGRES!?
Player 1:  Dude, we're level 1!
Player 2:  Holy crap, can we run?
GM:  Nope, you have no avenue of escape.  Time to step up to the big leagues!
Player 3:  Remind me again why I spent seven hours in character creation?

Agamon does this to us all the time, whether it is ogres, exploding goblin hordes, unstoppable dragons or 40' high rabid elk (those, if memory serves me, all happened in a 2 week span of playing).  JE and Evolution are ogres, and we are level one characters.  Par for the course, but it'd be nice to fight things needing more than a 5 to hit me.  Just once I'd like this to happen:

GM:  The six of you are walking along a sunny path.  Birds are chirping, a gentle breeze is swaying and grain is waving in the fields to either side of you.  Suddenly, six naked midget kobolds spring from the field directly into your midst.  You have them surrounded.  
Players:  Naked midget kobolds!?
GM:  Yes.
Player 1:  Whew, for a minute I was worried they'd be ogres.
Player 2:  We have _them_ surrounded?
GM:  Yes.
Player 3:  Could they possilby escape?
GM:  Nope.
Player 4:  I look at them funny.
Player 5:  I laugh openly.
Player 6:  I suggest they step up to the big leagues and proceed to slaughter them, secretly hoping they are vital NPC's that the GM spent hours creating specifically to advance the adventure along.
GM:  ...
Player 6:  Sucks, don't it?

I think nobody has an issue with it being difficult to hit an opponent, if the opponent is equally matched for your group.  But fighting overpowering odds with no hope of actual victory, whether you are naked midget kobolds or level one characters against ogres, or even low power heroes against high power heroes, is not exactly stepping up to the big leagues.  It's like sending a peewee baseball team up against the starting lineup of the Yankees or the Canadiens up against the Senators. 

(I really think I captured the essence of Agamon in the first conversation )


----------



## Mimic (Sep 29, 2003)

I don't think it's that bad, I took out Sandstone in one shot. We just need to work as a team (like not running off to a fight that is 3 football fields away) and get some good rolls in. Now that they are out of VP (hope, hope, hope) they should start dropping.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 29, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I don't think it's that bad, I took out Sandstone in one shot. We just need to work as a team (like not running off to a fight that is 3 football fields away) and get some good rolls in. Now that they are out of VP (hope, hope, hope) they should start dropping.



I'm sure they aren't out of VP.  Each NPC has villian points based on the character.  I had a long e-mail talk about this with Agamon.  They have the same restrictions and benefits as we do.  I think I recall in one round Random used a VP and someone else did as well, which would mean they weren't drawing from the same pool.

Naked midget kobolds man; naked midget kobolds.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 29, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Naked midget kobolds man; naked midget kobolds.



Oh my word.  Aggy can use this as his new sig!

GM'ing... one NMK encounter at a time! 

Ahhh, here comes the pain.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2003)

Well, six ogres at level is "doable." I still wouldn't like to try it, but you could win. However, how did six Ogres sneak up on your characters? Were you guys wearing blindfolds at the time or what?

Actually, all of the Villain Points come from a single pool. Also, bear in mind that Villain Points cannot be used to heal five stun hits, whereas Hero Points can (don't confuse that with being able to recover from Stun, which Villains and Heroes can do).

A 31 isn't that unreasonable. Say Screaming Eagle has about 7 Base Attack, a +5 Dex, Attack Focus, and is using All-Out Attack, decreasing her AC. That's an Attack bonus of 14-18 right there.

Yet another reason why Legacy is cooler than these losers at Project: Daedalus. We could have kicked their butts.

EDIT: Stupid smilies.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 29, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, six ogres at level is "doable." I still wouldn't like to try it, but you could win. However, how did six Ogres sneak up on your characters? Were you guys wearing blindfolds at the time or what?



 Agamon was GM'ing!



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Actually, all of the Villain Points come from a single pool. Also, bear in mind that Villain Points cannot be used to heal five stun hits, whereas Hero Points can (don't confuse that with being able to recover from Stun, which Villains and Heroes can do).



 Well, Agamon can clear that up.  He handles his hero points in a different way, and after many days of explaning it to me, it makes sense.  He can clear it up though.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> A 31 isn't that unreasonable. Say Screaming Eagle has about 7 Base Attack, a +5 Dex, Attack Focus, and is using All-Out Attack, decreasing her AC. That's an Attack bonus of 14-18 right there.
> 
> Yet another reason why Legacy is cooler than these losers at Projectaedalus. We could have kicked their butts.



 You lost me when you started talking about game terms like base attack, cause I aint got a book!  Besides, your team doesn't have a cool smiley face in it like ours does.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 30, 2003)

But Ogres are Large Size and have -1 Dex; their stealth skills suck. Or you have a Killer DM. 

Well, I assume you're familiar with the d20 System, even if you don't have the M&M book. An Attack Bonus of around 14-18 is very high for most characters, and should hit nearly anyone most of the time. (Most characters tend to have a total attack bonus equal to their PL, but that's a generalization.)


----------



## Mimic (Sep 30, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Well, Agamon can clear that up.  He handles his hero points in a different way, and after many days of explaning it to me, it makes sense.  He can clear it up though.




I was assuming that he was going with the pool. Like he explained it to us.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 30, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, I assume you're familiar with the d20 System, even if you don't have the M&M book. An Attack Bonus of around 14-18 is very high for most characters, and should hit nearly anyone most of the time. (Most characters tend to have a total attack bonus equal to their PL, but that's a generalization.)



  Heh, that's a dangerous assumption, Tex. 

 Thankfully, I have the books on order, and should get them next week and have a better understanding of this whole thing.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 30, 2003)

Okay, in my defence, Screaming Eagle (or Strafe, for that matter) is not min/maxed to be uber, or anything.  But she is PL 12, and has been in the "elite business" almost as long as Paragon (though in a lower profile capacity until more recently).

Now, yeah, I rolled quite high to get that 31 and yes, it's quite possible to get that in d20.  In fact, my Living Greyhawk elven archer at 4th level had 2 attacks at +10 doing 1d8+5 each (when I crit, the thing I'm fighting is dead, period).  SE is the equivilant of a L12 PC.  Now your PCs are built on the concept of raw power and little training.  I was assuming most of you would be spending the upcoming point you get into attack, defence and feats, which many of you are rather low on.

But that's not really here or there.  This fight shouldn't be compared to the ogre fight (which, btw, was 4 ogres, and you were 3rd level, it was the ambush that made it difficult), because maybe I wanted the outcome of this battle to be in doubt, which it most certainly is at this point.  Whichever way it goes, the game will go on.  In fact, if you win, you might find yourself in a more difficult spot than if you lose...

And yes, I am using the VP pool, even for Sam and Jaya, as they are NPCs.  I do have a problem with the 1 VP/round thing though.  I think I'll be making it 1 VP/NPC/round, because I have 24 VPs to play with, and I'll stll have more than I can use long after all the PC's run out (actually, I hope the fight doesn't last that long, it's been long enough already...)


----------



## Mimic (Sep 30, 2003)

Dude, you got nothing to defend. 

You have to remember that I don't have the rules so I don't know what the upper limits for rolls are and all I have to base it on is our characters and with us the the upper limits is like 26 - 29 so a roll of 31 without a critical is surprising to say the least.

I like this battle I can't wait to see what happens, it wouldn't be fun if the outcome is already known.

We would be doing better if we acted more like a team and hadn't dispersed like the wind when combat started it would have been 7 against 3 for at least 6 - 8 rounds and more than likely had all the mercs down by the time AF got to us.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 30, 2003)

Ah, but you're not supposed to be acting like a team yet.  Really, AF and Evo aren't exactly all teamwork, either (JD and Neutron maybe being the exception).  In fact, both Eagle and Strafe have Leadership and Egagle has Inspire and they have yet to use them (of course, Eagle's not going to lead or inspire anyone in her immediate vacinity, I guess).


----------



## Calinon (Sep 30, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> (of course, Eagle's not going to lead or inspire anyone in her immediate vacinity, I guess).



 It depens what she's wearing I guess!


----------



## Mimic (Sep 30, 2003)

> "Hey, Strafe! Random! How important is Sandstone to you?" Tyroc shouts.




I don't think Strafe gives a rats ass about his teammates... might work on AF though

How far away from the roof is Strafe? And what kind of damage would I take jumping off of the roof?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 30, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> But Ogres are Large Size and have -1 Dex; their stealth skills suck. Or you have a Killer DM.




Hey, hey, hey.  If people start saying that enough times, even I'll start to believe it.    Anyway, it was an ambush.  And yeah, a good third of the party spoted them before the fight started, they didn't tip-toe up behind the party and barsh their brains in (well, they didn't tip-toe, anyway ).


----------



## Agamon (Sep 30, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I don't think Strafe gives a rats ass about his teammates... might work on AF though
> 
> How far away from the roof is Strafe? And what kind of damage would I take jumping off of the roof?




Well, he might give a rat's ass, but not much more.   And Tyroc's not doing himself any favors shedding the terroist label in Eagle's eyes, I don't think (well, except for the confusing "I ain't going back" comment she keeps hearing...but I digress).

It looks to me like Strafe is about 30' form the building.  And while Sam has natural grace, Miguel does not (ie: you don't have any ranks in Acrobatics).  Falling 20' is a DC 17 lethal 'attack', plus you'll end the round prone unless you still have a half action to get back up.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 30, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hey, hey, hey.  If people start saying that enough times, even I'll start to believe it.   Anyway, it was an ambush. And yeah, a good third of the party spoted them before the fight started, they didn't tip-toe up behind the party and barsh their brains in (well, they didn't tip-toe, anyway ).



 Heh, I remember the barshing!


----------



## Mimic (Sep 30, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> It looks to me like Strafe is about 30' form the building.  And while Sam has natural grace, Miguel does not (ie: you don't have any ranks in Acrobatics).  Falling 20' is a DC 17 lethal 'attack', plus you'll end the round prone unless you still have a half action to get back up.




Ouch, how about just jumping off the edge to the ground?


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 30, 2003)

Umm, for the record Mimic... When I'm freshly boosted I have a +14 to hit at PL 8... And I only have a +5 Base Attack... if I use Rapid Strike... Right now my maximum damage potential if my math is right is two Strikes at +11 both with DC 23 damage saves, so a 31 with no crit at PL 12 isn't too impressive... expecially when you keep in mind their max bonus to hit all told is something like +29 with a possible DC of 32 without feats...  And Calinon...  I don't own any MnM books either...  pantywaist


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Umm, for the record Mimic... When I'm freshly boosted I have a +14 to hit at PL 8... And I only have a +5 Base Attack... if I use Rapid Strike... Right now my maximum damage potential if my math is right is two Strikes at +11 both with DC 23 damage saves, so a 31 with no crit at PL 12 isn't too impressive... expecially when you keep in mind their max bonus to hit all told is something like +29 with a possible DC of 32 without feats...  And Calinon...  I don't own any MnM books either...  pantywaist



 I see I was not aware so many players were without the core rules, but still you guys can handle it


----------



## Agamon (Sep 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I see I was not aware so many players were without the core rules, but still you guys can handle it




All of them are (at the moment, anyway).  Make's my job a heck of a lot more fun, though.   I'm happy to hear Cal is getting the book.  Mimic, it would be prudent for you to consider the same, seeing as you potentially have nearly every power in the book.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 30, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Umm, for the record Mimic... When I'm freshly boosted I have a +14 to hit at PL 8... And I only have a +5 Base Attack... if I use Rapid Strike... Right now my maximum damage potential if my math is right is two Strikes at +11 both with DC 23 damage saves, so a 31 with no crit at PL 12 isn't too impressive... expecially when you keep in mind their max bonus to hit all told is something like +29 with a possible DC of 32 without feats...  And Calinon...  I don't own any MnM books either...  pantywaist




Now, now.  It all depends on your understanding of d20 rules, really.  And Calinon hasn't sat down and read all my D&D books like someone else I know...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 30, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I was assuming most of you would be spending the upcoming point you get into attack, defence and feats, which many of you are rather low on.



We...have to... spend points... in attack... *twitch*  Bleargh!


----------



## Calinon (Sep 30, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> All of them are (at the moment, anyway). Make's my job a heck of a lot more fun, though.  I'm happy to hear Cal is getting the book. Mimic, it would be prudent for you to consider the same, seeing as you potentially have nearly every power in the book.



If you do get it, get it through Amazon.  You can even pick up used copies through it.  I caught a sale price, and end up saving 25% off Hat store prices from Readers (which works out to like 85% off Tramps heh), and my delivery date is well before his next shipment, though that might not be true now.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 30, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> We...have to... spend points... in attack... *twitch*  Bleargh!




No, you don't have to, you can just keep complaining that you can't hit...


----------



## Elementor (Sep 30, 2003)

I think the biggest issue was just that we mostly didnt make our characters ourselves.  We gave Agamon the idea for the characters and he made the actual characters which we then got to tweak a bit.  At least that is how it worked for me....I think I should have been given more ranks in Attack and Defense now that I know how Character creation works more.

As for you Kiro, you min/maxed.  Which is fine and if I had known that this was how the campaign would go and knew how to do it, I would have done the same and been a human gun like purple-boy in Legacy.

Since this fight against AF and Evolution is our intro to the game, I have to assume we will be fighting Paragon and his motley crew next adventure since we dont have much else to grow to in the world.  So much for Mr learning curve   

Don't mind me, I am just rambling for a bit while I bleed out on the farmyard driveway......   

And don't get me started on Aggy killing folks off..... Too many stories......


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 30, 2003)

I haven't read all of them...  I still haven't read D20 Modern or the new 3.5 books...  orrr...  uhhh, that Kingdoms of Callamari thingie.  Um, I haven't read through the beasts of Faerun either...  I think that's it.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 30, 2003)

Me?   Min/Maxed?  Are you joking...  I could have done soooo much better without Aggy being all nazi about actually putting it all togethor...  all I got to do was give "Ideas" and "Suggestions" too, I just happened to have the strength of commitment to be there to help Aggy put my character togethor...  hell, most of the feats were suggested by him!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2003)

I had Mutants and Masterminds for less than 24 hours when I made Ryan. There's no way I could have min/maxed when I was just learning the rules. I blame it on my powergamer instinct. I mean, I seriously thought of possible skills I could give Ryan; it felt wrong that all I was buying was Spot, Listen, and Diplomacy. But he was a high school senior with no real passions or interests. In retrospect, I would have traded out my two ranks in Diplomacy for Sense Motive, but oh well.

Although I do admit that Ryan has several very scary synergies that make him a combat monster. Plus, I'm very good at using my characters powers to the max. I think I've Extra Efforted more times than everyone else combined.

No, your next step is where you guys face Legacy and get creamed, because we all have the actual rulebook and made our actual characters. 

All this talk about Agamon being a killer GM makes me curious. Please, folks, do get started about Agamon killing people off...I love hearing these stories.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> All this talk about Agamon being a killer GM makes me curious. Please, folks, do get started about Agamon killing people off...I love hearing these stories.




Wait, wait, wait, let me intervene before the stories become wildly exagerated...

Elementor will tell you about the time an NPC died without the possibilty of his PC saving her.  This happened 10 years ago, I was a relatively neophyte GM, and considered it a learning experience.  He won't let it go though...   

Oh, and Ravenloft.  Whenever a newer player says, "Hey, we should play Ravenloft," the vets scream "NO!"  I'm actually quite proud of that...   

I'm hardly a killer DM, though.  My last campaign was 4 years long and only 3 PCs died, one from another PC...don't worry, Calinon, I won't mention any names there.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Me?   Min/Maxed?  Are you joking...  I could have done soooo much better without Aggy being all nazi about actually putting it all togethor...  all I got to do was give "Ideas" and "Suggestions" too, I just happened to have the strength of commitment to be there to help Aggy put my character togethor...  hell, most of the feats were suggested by him!




Okay, hold on.  What I did was convert the old MSH PCs to MnM (with the excpetion of Mimic, Tyroc and Cheetah), characters that you guys made in that system.  I was the only one that knew the rules, so I figured it worked best this way.  And your comment, Elementor, about how a 14-year old kid with no training should have a higher attack and defence, means I did the right thing.   And Kiro is hardly min/maxed.  He is, however, a trained martial artist.  And I don't remember you helping me make Kiro, Pugs, so quit making it sound like you got special treatment.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 1, 2003)

Oh I know.

But since the 14 yr old is currently bleeding to death after gaining 15 lbs from the radioactive lead in his chest, I have had nothing else to post for a few days and felt controversial.....

Just felt like posting something.....Aggy is an easy target


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey now...  I distinctly remember sitting down with you and discussing Kiro...  but I also remember you offering everyone the same right and for the record...  that four year campaign that I was in for quite awhile with my favourite D&D character of all time...  The character who had his face collapsed in by a min/maxed horrible PC that should never existed, thank you very much Cal, not to mention my mount being harpooned with a long spear or whatever it was...  All because he was taken over by a club that whispered "Kill the Humans" that I told noone to pick up but for some reason they let the freaking half ogre grab...  then when I made a new character to continue along with the other PCs this one was viciously and heartlessly ripped to shreds like a month after his creation by a Hooked Horror...  Killer DM, you bet.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Oh I know.
> 
> But since the 14 yr old is currently bleeding to death after gaining 15 lbs from the radioactive lead in his chest, I have had nothing else to post for a few days and felt controversial.....
> 
> Just felt like posting something.....Aggy is an easy target




Oh, ok, that makes more sense then


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Hey now...  I distinctly remember sitting down with you and discussing Kiro...  but I also remember you offering everyone the same right and for the record...  that four year campaign that I was in for quite awhile with my favourite D&D character of all time...  The character who had his face collapsed in by a min/maxed horrible PC that should never existed, thank you very much Cal, not to mention my mount being harpooned with a long spear or whatever it was...  All because he was taken over by a club that whispered "Kill the Humans" that I told noone to pick up but for some reason they let the freaking half ogre grab...  then when I made a new character to continue along with the other PCs this one was viciously and heartlessly ripped to shreds like a month after his creation by a Hooked Horror...  Killer DM, you bet.




Yes, we discussed him after I created him and then made few changes.  I did do that with everybody.

Oh, yeah, forgot about him. Make that 4 PCs in 4 years.  And that was your fault, entering that room first...


----------



## Calinon (Oct 1, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yes, we discussed him after I created him and then made few changes.  I did do that with everybody.
> 
> Oh, yeah, forgot about him. Make that 4 PCs in 4 years.  And that was your fault, entering that room first...



 For the record, I'm pround of Harl.  The whole wipe out the party bit... well, at least you can say I was true to what the mind controlling club wanted to do!  I am still kinda giggling about the eviscerated warrior my bard convinced to go first due to that being "where the glory is!"

 Now, did someone say wildly exagerated stories?  Where to begin...


----------



## Calinon (Oct 1, 2003)

Neutron got owned Tommy; Neutron got owned...

 Gonna need another visit to Betty Ford after this one's done.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Neutron got owned Tommy; Neutron got owned...
> 
> Gonna need another visit to Betty Ford after this one's done.




Stupid Deflection.  Aparently you can't deflect something heavier than you can lift.  And Minotaur is 650 lbs...


----------



## Calinon (Oct 1, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Stupid Deflection. Aparently you can't deflect something heavier than you can lift. And Minotaur is 650 lbs...



 In my case, would that be based on my kinetic energy control, rather than physical strength, since my deflection is a part of that, and I'm not using my muscles persay?  In a similar situation I mean.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> In my case, would that be based on my kinetic energy control, rather than physical strength, since my deflection is a part of that, and I'm not using my muscles persay?  In a similar situation I mean.




Nope, Neutron didn't physically stop anything either.  But there should be a limit, carrying capacity is as good a measure as any.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 1, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Nope, Neutron didn't physically stop anything either. But there should be a limit, carrying capacity is as good a measure as any.



 Ok... but does that mean my force field can only stop items up to my carrying capacity?


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ok... but does that mean my force field can only stop items up to my carrying capacity?




No, just the Deflection part of it.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 2, 2003)

Is the OOC board supposed to have more posts than the actual game board?


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes they should


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2003)

You guys are such whiners! You lose four PCs as a group in four years, and that bears cause for complaint? That's nothing. I've killed...hmm... let's count them up!


Eranor, killed in sleep by Fire Knife Assassin, Attikus, melted by Green Slime, Attikus, killed by Garrote Assassin in assassin duel, Enalis, beaten down by Gnoll Monk, Halion, hacked apart by Gnolls, Ghentin, drained by Stirges, Morgayne, killed by evil Necromancer's Finger of Death, Incendi, drowned in well, Kalamar, flayed by Skaven Assassin, Shir-Kahn, knocked into lava, Aros, energy drained by vampire, Laura, disintegrated by Acerak, and Caelin, crushed by falling rocks

That's THIRTEEN, people! And I know I'm forgetting some too. 

You know, sadly, whenever someone else runs a game, I'm generally the only one who dies. I guess it's payback.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 2, 2003)

There have been significantly more deaths than that in the past 4 years.  I can think of at least 5 in the past 6 months.  He isnt counting all the folks he ressurects constantly because of the massive mortality rate.  Not to mention the fact that for many of us there have only been a dozen gaming sessions during those years.  No campaign ever lasts past level 9 becasue the party is guaranteed to have been wiped out by then.

Basicly, every session we pretty much expect to lose at least one character.  We just all hope it is Pugs.......He lost 2 characters in a 3 week span not long ago.  That was quite hilarious.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 2, 2003)

Yo Pugs, we didn't destroy a facility, we "attacked it".  At least that's what I got from the news reports.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 2, 2003)

Meh...   Kiro's getting emotional, he wants to make a strong point...  I'm sure there were parts of the facility destroyed...  and yeah...  I guess it was a three week span and the second character, the one who gave the Hooked Horror a big hug had been wisdom drained at the time, not to mention the bard with like a 22 charisma telling me to lead cause that's were the glory was...  I thought I was roleplaying quite well...  but still, I really liked my intelligent fighter...   Hey guys, what killed my Native guy again?  Lupus or whatever?  I don't even care anymore, I lost three characters to Agamon...  2 had a lot of effort in them...  but it was fun.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 2, 2003)

I was sad about Lupus... he was cool.  As for large destruction, re-read the prologue.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2003)

You know, Kiro doesn't exactly have too many ranks in Dipomacy; insulting the country that Jersey Devil represents and cares for isn't exactly the best way to win friends.

Now I'm really rooting for AF. Especially since now Tyroc is using hostages.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 2, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> There have been significantly more deaths than that in the past 4 years.  I can think of at least 5 in the past 6 months.  He isnt counting all the folks he ressurects constantly because of the massive mortality rate.  Not to mention the fact that for many of us there have only been a dozen gaming sessions during those years.  No campaign ever lasts past level 9 becasue the party is guaranteed to have been wiped out by then.




I have no idea who you're talking about here, 'cause it sure ain't me.  

Okay, so we're at 6 (over 4 years, not 6 months...), but you have to admit that it's hard to remember Ii's death because it was so incredibly stupid...


----------



## Agamon (Oct 2, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, Kiro doesn't exactly have too many ranks in Dipomacy; insulting the country that Jersey Devil represents and cares for isn't exactly the best way to win friends.




I was going to take that into account, except that JD is also dealing with Neutron getting his butt whooped, Eagle giving him orders, and the threat of Minotaur coming after him next, the insults are low on the list of priorities


----------



## Calinon (Oct 2, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Now I'm really rooting for AF. Especially since now Tyroc is using hostages.



 Desperate men do desperate things.  It's kinda hard to hold to your morals in the face of being set up by your own governement with that press story, getting shot several times and really being in a completely no win scenario.

 Now if this were a comic, he'd stay the true blue hero, never waivering in his convictions, but months of experimentation followed by a wild flight followed by a vicious attack is bound to make anyone take questionable actions.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2003)

It's still really low to threaten a helpless person. I mean, what if AF doesn't back down? Would Tyroc take out Sandstone then? (Although I must admit, levitating her in the air is clever)


----------



## Calinon (Oct 2, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> It's still really low to threaten a helpless person. I mean, what if AF doesn't back down? Would Tyroc take out Sandstone then? (Although I must admit, levitating her in the air is clever)



 Well... yeah.  But, she's not exactly your typical helpless person.  At this point, Tyroc is desperate enough to not really care if she were to fall to her death as a result of someone making him lose his concentration.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 2, 2003)

just out of curiosity what powers does Sandstone have?


----------



## Agamon (Oct 2, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> just out of curiosity what powers does Sandstone have?




What powers you ask? 

I dunno how 'bout the power of flight?  That do anything for ya?  That's levitation, holmes. 

How 'bout the power to kill a yak from 200 yards away... 
with _*mind bullets*!_  That's telekinesis, Kyle.

  Sorry, couldn't resist.

I'll send you an email tomorrow.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 2, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> What powers you ask?
> 
> I dunno how 'bout the power of flight?  That do anything for ya?  That's levitation, holmes.
> 
> ...




but my name isn't holmes or kyle


----------



## Calinon (Oct 2, 2003)

I can't believe you want to use the phrase "You can't keep a good woman down."

Just a mention as well though, you are on a roof 20' up, and 150' around the building from the bad guys.  That's a lot of moving to be able to do what you want, and it's probably, depending on powers, a half action to get down from the roof.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 3, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I can't believe you want to use the phrase "You can't keep a good woman down."
> 
> Just a mention as well though, you are on a roof 20' up, and 150' around the building from the bad guys.  That's a lot of moving to be able to do what you want, and it's probably, depending on powers, a half action to get down from the roof.




Yea, I know but it seemed right at the time and since she pretty much used her powers to jump from the back yard to the roof in the front of the house I don't think moving is going to be a problem. But I can always edit it.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 3, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _We're out of 'battle mode' now, just so everyone's aware (unless someone tries ot restart the fight, of course)._



 I give it to the count of 10, 15 tops....


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 3, 2003)

Hmm...  and hear I thought insulting his country would be a good way of roleplaying a low diplomacy bonus...  maybe I'm just ku-razy eh Hammerhead?  

For the record, I mean nothing by any of the insults, taunts or foolish male posturing I pull most of the time...  it's all in good fun...


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a feeling Minnie's going to charge the Devil...  maybe it's just me but it seems out of character for him to care too much about some punks he was caged up with...   Maxamillion maybe, but not the Minotaur...


----------



## Agamon (Oct 3, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> I have a feeling Minnie's going to charge the Devil...  maybe it's just me but it seems out of character for him to care too much about some punks he was caged up with...   Maxamillion maybe, but not the Minotaur...




Yeah, but he's not beserk boy.  If they're not fighting back, I doubt he'd continue.  I guess we'll see.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 3, 2003)

> With modifiers, Miguel's 18 in Disgiuse (roll of 10) was beat by both SE's 27 in Spot (her peepers be real good) and Strafe's 24 in Spot (he knows Sandstone very well), but not Random's 13. SE also sensed Strafe's Bluff.




If the roll was 10 wouldn't my score be 22 (24 with sound mimicry) instead of 18? They would have spotted me anyways so it's really a moot point but I want to try and understand the game mechanics.

how are ties worked out anyways?


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> If the roll was 10 wouldn't my score be 22 (24 with sound mimicry) instead of 18? They would have spotted me anyways so it's really a moot point but I want to try and understand the game mechanics.
> 
> how are ties worked out anyways?




Tha's why I said _modified_ rolls.  You had -2 for trying to female and a -2 for trying to be a 'sand creature' or whatever she is.

Ties go to the character with the higher key ability.  If that's a tie, then the winner is determined randomly.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 4, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Tha's why I said _modified_ rolls.  You had -2 for trying to female and a -2 for trying to be a 'sand creature' or whatever she is.
> 
> Ties go to the character with the higher key ability.  If that's a tie, then the winner is determined randomly.




Ah, ok I get it.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 4, 2003)

SIM already!!!!!!  Youve been online for hours!!!


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> SIM already!!!!!!  Youve been online for hours!!!




Sheesh.  It's the weekend, gimmie a break.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 4, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sheesh.  It's the weekend, gimmie a break.



 No break for joo!  Chop chop!  And like, uninjure my defense and stuff...


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> No break for joo!  Chop chop!  And like, uninjure my defense and stuff...




This is the Out of Character thread, not the Off Topic thread...


----------



## Agamon (Oct 4, 2003)

Just a note: the SUV's windows have all been blown out and there's glass all around and in the vehicles.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 4, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Just a note: the SUV's windows have all been blown out and there's glass all around and in the vehicles.



 So Air conditioning is not required.  Vehicle glass doesn't shatter though, it crumbles so to cause less damage to us human type people (ie. no shards).  While you wouldn't want to wear shorts, jeans or in my case leathers, would likely protect you just fine.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 5, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> So Air conditioning is not required. Vehicle glass doesn't shatter though, it crumbles so to cause less damage to us human type people (ie. no shards). While you wouldn't want to wear shorts, jeans or in my case leathers, would likely protect you just fine.



 Kiro... dude... Aaron is unconscious and dying... strange one to turn to to try to talk!


----------



## Agamon (Oct 5, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Kiro... dude... Aaron is unconscious and dying... strange one to turn to to try to talk!




My assumption is that he meant Steven.  But, then you knew that, too, you're just poking fun at Pugs, as per usual, no?


----------



## Calinon (Oct 5, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> My assumption is that he meant Steven. But, then you knew that, too, you're just poking fun at Pugs, as per usual, no?



 Actually, I thought Steven was in the house and Kiro was playing on Aaron's hero worship.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 5, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Actually, I thought Steven was in the house and Kiro was playing on Aaron's hero worship.




Well, no Steven's not in the house anymore, but you may be right.  Either way, I like Elementor's response. 

By the way, this pretty much marks the end of Issue 1.  I am very impressed with everyone's play.  Each of you gets 3 points to spend or save as you wish.  Just let me know what you want to do with them.  Issue 2 will begin probably tongiht.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 6, 2003)

> Steven comes running out of the house. "She's gone."
> 
> Eagle looks back at him as she picks up Jaya off the ground. "What?"
> 
> "The catgirl. My mom said she came into the house and ran right out the back door really fast," he says running up to her.




So did anyone not see this coming?   

I will bank my 3 points.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 6, 2003)

I have no idea what we can do with points, so I think you are about to create a massive email explaining it


----------



## Deva (Oct 6, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I have no idea what we can do with points, so I think you are about to create a massive email explaining it





Yea, what he said.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 6, 2003)

Ditto


----------



## Calinon (Oct 6, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Ditto



 Heh, anyone else think they heard Aggy shout, "Aw crap!" from his place?


----------



## Mimic (Oct 6, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, anyone else think they heard Aggy shout, "Aw crap!" from his place?




I knew that sound was familiar...

And I could use a cost chart as well


----------



## Agamon (Oct 6, 2003)

Nah, that's no problemo.  I thought it was obvious, but that's probably because I've made so many characters I forgot what it might be like not to know the costs of things.  Coming right up.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 6, 2003)

New issue is up.  I moved things along so our unconscious PCs can participate again.  In game terms, everyone is healed (no hits), though realistically, those that were badly hurt should roleplay not being 100% just yet.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 6, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Nah, that's no problemo.  I thought it was obvious, but that's probably because I've made so many characters I forgot what it might be like not to know the costs of things.  Coming right up.




Ok I understand most of the attachment you sent me but I have a few questions.  

Since most of my powers are integrated, can I increase just an extra without increasing the base, or likewise increase the base without increasing all the attached extras?

If the above is possible, does the base have to be higher level or equal to any extras?  How far of a variance can there be between a base and it's extras?  (I know that the max our powers can be at is 8 right now)

For example, in my case, do I have to save up 6 points to increase my elemental forms (and all their attached abilities) at once or could I spend 1 point to improve my forcefield to 7 and then save up 5 points to improve the base power when I get them?  Or the other way, could I use 3 points to improve my energy control fire (base skill) plus the attached extra of element control air right now and then improve earth and water extras when I get 2 more points?


----------



## Agamon (Oct 6, 2003)

You can increase the base by a rank without increaing the extras, but only if the extras are all the same rank as the base.  Extras cannot exceed the base power in ranks, and you cannot increase the base power until al extra attached to it are caught up. So...



> For example, in my case, do I have to save up 6 points to increase my elemental forms (and all their attached abilities) at once or could I spend 1 point to improve my forcefield to 7 and then save up 5 points to improve the base power when I get them?




No.



> Or the other way, could I use 3 points to improve my energy control fire (base skill) plus the attached extra of element control air right now and then improve earth and water extras when I get 2 more points?




Yes.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 6, 2003)

Get Base Attack.

Bear in mind that until you get 15 power points, you're still PL 8 and can't increase your powers above eight ranks.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks Aggy, thats exactly what I needed to know.

My powers are only at level 6 right now so even by the time I hit PL9 my powers will not all be up to Rank 8 yet.


----------



## Deva (Oct 6, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Get Base Attack.




Sound advice, and what I would like to do. I'll use all three power points to increase my BAB by +1.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 7, 2003)

Aggy, whenever I try to email you it keeps getting bounced back, could you send that attachment to my new address. It's gmarsh@BITEMESPAMBOTSmonarch.net. Obviously you don't include the capatilized letters.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 8, 2003)

Bab+1


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 8, 2003)

BDB +1 and Cha +1...  Kiro grew up being the toughest, above everyone else but his father/sensei...  he's learning he'll actually need to try to dodge getting hit rather then just rolling with it and how to deal with peers who are equals and don't automatically look up to him...


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2003)

Ah, I love Tyroc. He's a nice variation on the typical mentalist/telepathic TK, and he's got lots of style.

It will be interesting to see what our favorite group of ex-lab rats is up to next.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 9, 2003)

Yay me, my books have arrived.  Better yet, they dun run out of used ones, so I got new ones at used prices


----------



## Calinon (Oct 10, 2003)

I am beginning to think the Minotaur has died and we just haven't noticed yet.  

I kinda feel bad posting and posting and posting... and posting some more, leaving someone out of things, but durnit, I'm gunna do it anyway!  RAWR!  

When all else fails, tell the story yourself!  Muahahah!


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I am beginning to think the Minotaur has died and we just haven't noticed yet.




Maybe he is in a coma like Kiro.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I am beginning to think the Minotaur has died and we just haven't noticed yet.
> 
> I kinda feel bad posting and posting and posting... and posting some more, leaving someone out of things, but durnit, I'm gunna do it anyway!  RAWR!
> 
> When all else fails, tell the story yourself!  Muahahah!




Yeah, I was going to wait and see if you responded to Miguel before I posted

I think Max is becoming an NPC, as well.  Layne obviously isn't into this.

BTW, I'll just beat this to the punch: I'm a bastard, killer GM, yadda, yadda.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 11, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> BTW, I'll just beat this to the punch: I'm a bastard, killer GM, yadda, yadda.



 Don't forget mean ol' hockey commish!  Though that's probably in the yadda's...


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 11, 2003)

Cough, cough, kill him, cough, cough


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 11, 2003)

Jeez, you're hitting them again!? That's pretty vindictive and mean. And dishonorable for the Evolution; aren't hospitals supposed to a place of refuge?


----------



## Calinon (Oct 11, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Jeez, you're hitting them again!? That's pretty vindictive and mean. And dishonorable for the Evolution; aren't hospitals supposed to a place of refuge?



 Yeah, well, wait till we find out what happened to Screaming Eagle... then you'll be able to call him mean and vindictive!


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Jeez, you're hitting them again!? That's pretty vindictive and mean. And dishonorable for the Evolution; aren't hospitals supposed to a place of refuge?




Heh, all good points.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, wait till we find out what happened to Screaming Eagle... then you'll be able to call him mean and vindictive!




You know me too well.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 11, 2003)

Dude, disabled doesn't mean dead.  I can still do stuff thanks to hero points.  Soooo, gimme an initiative.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Dude, disabled doesn't mean dead.  I can still do stuff thanks to hero points.  Soooo, gimme an initiative.




You are right, my bad.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 11, 2003)

Boyo, you better be reading that Assisted Healing stuff (page 129), or I'm gonna smack you!  That and most of this entire episode will be run by NPC's interacting with each other.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2003)

nevermind


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Boyo, you better be reading that Assisted Healing stuff (page 129), or I'm gonna smack you!  That and most of this entire episode will be run by NPC's interacting with each other.




Whatcha talkin' about?  I said no one had any hits.  Sheesh, someone gets the book and suddenly I don't know what I'm doing... 

I have to say that the healing rules are a tad bothersome, though.  After this issue I think I'll be instituting a house rule where you heal 1 Stun per hour and 1 Lethal per 2 days, doubled if assisted.  Those rules are good for four-color games with adventures where you fight baddie after baddie, but this game doesn't work like that.  And feeling fine after a few hours when you've been shot in numerous parts of your body is just silly.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 11, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Whatcha talkin' about? I said no one had any hits. Sheesh, someone gets the book and suddenly I don't know what I'm doing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Actually, I was referring to the fact that we are surrounded by nursing staff, doctors, etc, and they could use those wonderous skills they have to help us out. That be all. I already assumed we had no hits.  The bit about getting checks against KO and Disabled thingy, just to clarify.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 11, 2003)

Since we dont have a map up yet, how far would strafe and the gang be from Aaron?


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Actually, I was referring to the fact that we are surrounded by nursing staff, doctors, etc, and they could use those wonderous skills they have to help us out. That be all. I already assumed we had no hits.  The bit about getting checks against KO and Disabled thingy, just to clarify.




Gotcha.  The closest nurse to you, though looks like she could use some assistance as well, however.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 11, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Gotcha.  The closest nurse to you, though looks like she could use some assistance as well, however.



 Since that was a surprise round, I'm assuming a good old second round ass-whooping is swiftly incoming


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Since we dont have a map up yet, how far would strafe and the gang be from Aaron?




There won't be a map, it's fairly simple.  The room is 15 by 20 feet, the hallway 10 feet wide.  Aaron can't see anyone outside the room yet.

And yes, quite swiftly.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

BTW, for those of you with some form of TK (Sarah, Tyroc, Elementor) I found this ruling for the speed at which you can move objects:



> The speed at which you can move an object is (Ranks in TK) - (Ranks needed to move the object) x 5ft = Speed of the object. You can "double move" the object, or "sprint" the object as a full round action loosing your dodge bonuses due to concentration on your TK power.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 11, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> BTW, for those of you with some form of TK (Sarah, Tyroc, Elementor) I found this ruling for the speed at which you can move objects:



 I'm assuming we can do this to do projectile attacks as well, much like if you could pick up the object and throw it?


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 11, 2003)

DAMNIT!!!  I try to make my character more interesting story wise and because of that I get to be useless for another combat...  Could I get away with a miraculous recovery in time for the next round or something?


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> DAMNIT!!!  I try to make my character more interesting story wise and because of that I get to be useless for another combat...  Could I get away with a miraculous recovery in time for the next round or something?




Sure.  As we discussed, it's not a weekness, just a roleplaying effect, it's under your control.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'm assuming we can do this to do projectile attacks as well, much like if you could pick up the object and throw it?




That's just moving it.  Throwing it works the same way as if you actually threw it yourself (and were strong enough to throw it yourself, of course).


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 11, 2003)

Uhhhh...  Aggy, for the record sarcasm doesn't transfer into print very well...  so if you'll let it happen, put me in the init and I'll whip some nifty text together to explain me coming to...


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Uhhhh...  Aggy, for the record sarcasm doesn't transfer into print very well...  so if you'll let it happen, put me in the init and I'll whip some nifty text together to explain me coming to...




Yeah, that really didn't transfer well at all, that's why I edited it...yes, that's why I edited it.  D'oh, there I go again.

Anyway, I'm sure it'll all be good, no fear.  I'll throw you in there for next round.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 11, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, that really didn't transfer well at all, that's why I edited it...yes, that's why I edited it. D'oh, there I go again.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure it'll all be good, no fear.  I'll throw you in there for next round.



 Might as well not bother waking up; we're not intended to win this and you won't get disabled or dead.  I'm not spending a hero point to stabilize either.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Might as well not bother waking up; we're not intended to win this and you won't get disabled or dead.  I'm not spending a hero point to stabilize either.




Aww, that hurts.  If I wanted you to lose, I'd have done it the first battle...


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 11, 2003)

Yeah, that sounds very bitter Calinon. Even if you're supposed to lose, plan to win. Go down fighting, giving it everything you have.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> OOC: At least wait til the end of the round before posting your next action Mimic. Yeesh




Why? My action will not change the flow of the story line at this point and with my character being one of the first with initiative Aggy will not have to stop and wait for me.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Go down fighting, giving it everything you have.



 Never give up, Never surrender.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2003)

Would Kiro be aware of what's going on around him, when he is feigning death?


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

I feel very naughty...    

Don't tell me _no one_ noticed any of the hints I dropped.  Geez, Evo are mercs, they're not _evil_.  And what was up with Jaya?  And why'd I post 2 posts in a row instead of just making it one post (the second one's where the dream began, fyi).  Darn, I'd pay good money to see some expressions.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 11, 2003)

I was starting to wonder why no matter what happened they never missed and we could never hit...


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> I was starting to wonder why no matter what happened they never missed and we could never hit...




That'd be because I never rolled.  It was a nightmare, Cal was right, you weren't supposed to win.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 12, 2003)

Ok, you are now the offical bastard GM...


----------



## Calinon (Oct 12, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> That'd be because I never rolled.  It was a nightmare, Cal was right, you weren't supposed to win.



 So where is everyone now?  What day is it?  What about hero points used?  Who's dream was it?  Is this a bad episode of Dynasty?  Was there ever a good episode of Dynasty?  I'm completely lost.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 12, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> So where is everyone now?  What day is it?  What about hero points used?  Who's dream was it?  Is this a bad episode of Dynasty?  Was there ever a good episode of Dynasty?  I'm completely lost.




It was Elementor's nightmare, don't know about the rest.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 12, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> It was Elementor's nightmare, don't know about the rest.




Yeah, the whole adventure is a dream.   No, not really.  Everything from Post #29 to Post #40 is a was a Aaron's bad dream.  Obviously I described things out in the hallway he wouldn't have known about, but I had to keep up pretenses.  Same day, Miguel and Tyrone just got done talking to the nurses.  No HPs were used, as it didn't really happen.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 12, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, the whole adventure is a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yeah, but what about Dynasty?


----------



## Agamon (Oct 12, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yeah, but what about Dynasty?




I thought that was Dallas...


----------



## Mimic (Oct 12, 2003)

They are pretty much the same thing, arent' they?


----------



## Calinon (Oct 12, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> They are pretty much the same thing, arent' they?



 Yup, though putting Dallas and Dynasty in the same sentence will likely make the hockey gods laugh.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 12, 2003)

I think I got lost in the context or something... though I have the feeling I should be calling dated references here.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 12, 2003)

Pushing the envelope makes me happy... perhaps someday I'll find the line between melodrama and fine descriptive writing... must learn to be less tripe...


----------



## Elementor (Oct 12, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Pushing the envelope makes me happy... perhaps someday I'll find the line between melodrama and fine descriptive writing... must learn to be less tripe...




Stop trying to use $0.25 words that you don't know.

Tripe is a stomach lining meat used often in chinese restaraunts.  Tripe can also mean worthless or offensive.  I for one do not find your writing worthless, offensive or stomach lining-esque.  I believe "Trite" is what you were wanting to say.  It means the use of an overused and thereby less than effective metaphor like "You win some, you lose some".

I have no problem with someone using big words in sentences and I have no problem if you are monosyllabic either.  Just make sure you know what you are saying.  Case in point, Kiro.  What is the name of the "punching bag" in the back of your throat?  Or should we even get into that......   

Don't mind me.  It is 6 am and I havent slept yet.  Just a bit on edge at the moment....G'night..


----------



## Agamon (Oct 13, 2003)

Oooh, I have something to aim for...I want to be a Rat Bastard GM (tm).  

Rat Bastardry:


> A philosophy that asserts that a role-playing game's capacity for providing enjoyment can be greatly increased by weaving a complex web of psychological challenges, moral or ethical dilemmas, frequent plot twists, and unforeseen consequences to create a gaming environment with verisimilitude that rises above the mundane with the ultimate aim of creating an atmosphere of awed paranoia for the players.




Time to buckle down.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 13, 2003)

I believe you have achieved *odd* paranoia.  Not so sure about awed...


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 13, 2003)

You know...  someday I will best you Elementor...  and on that day you'll die of a heart attack from the shock...  But I swear someday I will best you...  someday when you get old and slow...  hence the heart attack...


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Oooh, I have something to aim for...I want to be a Rat Bastard GM (tm).
> 
> Rat Bastardry:
> 
> ...



 Have I reached this point yet?  Ooooh purty game too


----------



## Agamon (Oct 13, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Have I reached this point yet?  Ooooh purty game too




You've defintely got a complex web that's got us watching our backs, yeah.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 15, 2003)

_Mrow!  Pffft!  Pfft!_  Sarah pwnd Eagle!  Poor Ty's gonna get kicked in the jimmies next time he calls her Angel.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 15, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Mrow!  Pffft!  Pfft!_  Sarah pwnd Eagle!  Poor Ty's gonna get kicked in the jimmies next time he calls her Angel.




Man, I  hope Miguel is around to see that.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 15, 2003)

Got a question, can you buy your flaws away? Like with my shapeshifting it has the flaw human only, is there any way to get rid of that?


----------



## Calinon (Oct 15, 2003)

You betcha.  I asked that of Aggy too.  It costs you as many points as the flaw has saved.  For example, to get rid of my force field flaw, I need to spend 8 points in one shot to do so.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 15, 2003)

So because shapeshift is level 8 it would cost me 8 points, and if i upped shapshifting to 9 it would cost me 9 points to get rid of the flaw. I would also assume that getting a new extra would cost the level of the power that it is attached to.

Another question, if I have an extra attached to a power do I have to use that extra? For instance I have the extra ranged for my mimic power does this mean I always have to use it at range or can I use it with touch?


----------



## Calinon (Oct 15, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> So because shapeshift is level 8 it would cost me 8 points, and if i upped shapshifting to 9 it would cost me 9 points to get rid of the flaw. I would also assume that getting a new extra would cost the level of the power that it is attached to.
> 
> Another question, if I have an extra attached to a power do I have to use that extra? For instance I have the extra ranged for my mimic power does this mean I always have to use it at range or can I use it with touch?



Extra's can be purchased up to your current base power rank but can't exceed it.  You can have an extra with a power level 3 for a base power that has a power level of 8.  However, before you can increase your base power, all extra's have to be of the base power rank.  So you can get an extra at level 3, but can't increase your base power to rank 9 until your extra is rank 9.

Extra's are optional.  In your example, you could use it at range or touch.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 15, 2003)

*nods*

yup


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 17, 2003)

Why is it that everytime Aggy "Moves things along" my life starts flashing before my eyes...?  It's come to mean to me, "I'm growing bored of this roleplaying...  let's see how you stand up to a Dire Elk!"


----------



## Deva (Oct 17, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _Back at the hospital, I need to know if Sarah and Aaron are going to get some rest or not *while they have the chance* before I post what happens there._




While they have the chance.... that never bodes well.   


(JK Aggy  )


----------



## Elementor (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes, Aaron is just resting for now.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 18, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Why is it that everytime Aggy "Moves things along" my life starts flashing before my eyes...?  It's come to mean to me, "I'm growing bored of this roleplaying...  let's see how you stand up to a Dire Elk!"




Silly rabbit.  I'm not 'growing bored of the roleplaying', my GM sense tells me there is a bit of a lull.  Plus the 2 players in the hospital have less interaction and I'm trying to remedy that.  And the reason I threw that dream sequence in is because it's likely the only 'action' you're going to see this issue (just don't quote me on that).


----------



## Mimic (Oct 18, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Silly rabbit.  I'm not 'growing bored of the roleplaying', my GM sense tells me there is a bit of a lull.  Plus the 2 players in the hospital have less interaction and I'm trying to remedy that.  And the reason I threw that dream sequence in is because it's likely the only 'action' you're going to see this issue (just don't quote me on that).




Don't you mean silly samurai?


----------



## Agamon (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh, yeah.  I suppose Toki is the silly rabbit.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 18, 2003)

Hmm...   Toki and "action" mentioned in sequence...  that reminds me of a question I've been meaning to ask, is your game going to turn into a rampant dating frenzy like Toki's did?  More what I'm asking is, will there be oppuritunities to roleplay romantic situations?  Or are you going to throw them at us constantly like Toki and that creepy stalker chick?  Just a few questions...


----------



## Agamon (Oct 18, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Hmm...   Toki and "action" mentioned in sequence...  that reminds me of a question I've been meaning to ask, is your game going to turn into a rampant dating frenzy like Toki's did?  More what I'm asking is, will there be oppuritunities to roleplay romantic situations?  Or are you going to throw them at us constantly like Toki and that creepy stalker chick?  Just a few questions...




I do not understand the question, but I'll take a crack at it.

First, there wil be the opportunity to roleplay any way you want.  I just kinda nead a cue from you.  This is an interactive story, I don't write it all myself.  Of course, the fact that Toki's game consists of all teenagers at a school facilitates the dating.  I find that less likely here, but then that depends on which way the game goes, which really depends more on you guys than me.  It does help that your no longer 'on the run', for example.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 18, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Hmm...   Toki and "action" mentioned in sequence...  that reminds me of a question I've been meaning to ask, is your game going to turn into a rampant dating frenzy like Toki's did?  More what I'm asking is, will there be oppuritunities to roleplay romantic situations?  Or are you going to throw them at us constantly like Toki and that creepy stalker chick?  Just a few questions...




Creepy stalker chick? Which issue is that in?


----------



## Agamon (Oct 18, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Creepy stalker chick? Which issue is that in?




Yeah, I don't get that one either.


----------



## Deva (Oct 18, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't get that one either.




 I don't remember what issue,  but there was a creepy stalker chick that kept sending messages to that Ryan guy... I think. Just after the first mall incident in issue one.... I think.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 18, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> I don't remember what issue,  but there was a creepy stalker chick that kept sending messages to that Ryan guy... I think. Just after the first mall incident in issue one.... I think.




Oh the chick from the mall foodcourt?  I didnt think she was creepy.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 18, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Oh the chick from the mall foodcourt?  I didnt think she was creepy.




Yeah, me neither.  She sent him a couple of IMs.  That's stalking?  Yikes.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok I remember now, yea I didn't think it was stalking. I thought it was more like hero worship


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 18, 2003)

That was actually a shot at Ryan...  he seemed to think she was a stalker...  I thought it was quite silly of him, pardon all the confusion


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 19, 2003)

Hey, you don't see me making fun of your characters...wait, actually you do. Nevermind then.

Whatever you call it, that girl Jaleel is crazy.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 19, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Hey, you don't see me making fun of your characters...wait, actually you do. Nevermind then.
> 
> Whatever you call it, that girl Jaleel is crazy.




Is there a girl Ryan knows that he doesn't think is crazy?


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 19, 2003)

Anika...no, she worships Thor or whatever...Charlotte...no, she's a whiny goth...Cassandra...pretty obvious she's crazy...

Kelly's not crazy, she's just spoiled. Arafina seems kind of sane, or at least as sane as teenage girls can be.

But it's been said before that the characters of Generation:Legacy aren't exactly the most stable bunch though.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 20, 2003)

For the record Hammerhead, I'm taking a shot at the character not your portrayel of said character...  And I think we look for ourselves in others so of course Ryan would see every one as unstable/spoiled/whiny


----------



## Calinon (Oct 20, 2003)

Kiro hath proven that he was sleeping in the van on the way to the farm.  Some feller needs to read issue one where Jaya told us why she was working at the facility.


----------



## Deva (Oct 20, 2003)

Just FYI, Elementor and I are heading out of town today. Won't be posting until tomorrow night. Letting you know so you don't wait for us or something. Feel free to move us along with the rest.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2003)

Master Pugs-I know, I enjoy making fun of Ryan too.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 20, 2003)

Yeah, Pugs, I think Jaya explained that already, in my second post in the first issue.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 21, 2003)

I am surprised that the hospital isn't being swamped with reporters. Since they know of the fight and we haven't exactly been lying low or anything.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 21, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I am surprised that the hospital isn't being swamped with reporters. Since they know of the fight and we haven't exactly been lying low or anything.




In good time, I just didn't want to have to deal with that for the whole first half of the issue.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 21, 2003)

Ha! Prepare to face your most powerful and insidious foe yet: the media! (cue ominous music)


----------



## Mimic (Oct 21, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ha! Prepare to face your most powerful and insidious foe yet: the media! (cue ominous music)




No kidding, you kill one and two more pop up in it's place, they are like the heads of a hydra...


----------



## Mimic (Oct 23, 2003)

> About half an hour after Miguel gets upstairs, Tyrone wanders in with Jessica, having said the majority of the goodbye bits to her.




Why don't I believe that Eagle is going to wait a half hour for Tryone to get his groove on?


----------



## Agamon (Oct 23, 2003)

What he said.  Dude, you can't move the story ahead in time.  That's me that does that.  You want to say you dissappear and then show up again later, okay, but you can't assume that time has passed for everyone.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> What he said. Dude, you can't move the story ahead in time. That's me that does that. You want to say you dissappear and then show up again later, okay, but you can't assume that time has passed for everyone.



 Hey, whatever.  Incoming change.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 23, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Hey, whatever.  Incoming change.




Thanks.  Just lettin' everyone know before Aaron decides to celebrate his 37th birthday next issue.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Just lettin' everyone know before Aaron decides to celebrate his 37th birthday next issue.




But I had it all figured out!!  Each chapter is about 3 days.....Aaron is currently 14.....We get 3 improvement points (Whatever they are called) per chapter.....By age 37 I will have....WOW!!  What Power Level is the Sun?  I think I can give it a run for its money.....


----------



## Mimic (Oct 24, 2003)

never mind


----------



## Calinon (Oct 25, 2003)

I'll make an appearance in the near future, but not right this instant.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 26, 2003)

Gah...  I haven't posted in awhile...  my eyes hurt...  3 hours of sleep followed by 12 hour shift and then 6 hours of DDR...  why do I do this to myself.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 26, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Gah...  I haven't posted in awhile...  my eyes hurt...  3 hours of sleep followed by 12 hour shift and then 6 hours of DDR...  why do I do this to myself.




That's ok Aggy must be at the peelers again because he hasn't posted either   

Just out of curiosity, what is a DDR?


----------



## Agamon (Oct 26, 2003)

Sorry busy day.  I have quite headache right now too, so I'm thinking an update won't come til morning.

DDR is Dance Dance Revolution.  Pugs appears to be an addict.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 26, 2003)

It's a cool game with mainly hard thumping techno dance music in which you hit buttons in time with the music...  orrr, when you get to the difficulty I've finally managed to reach...  you hit the buttons in what apear to be completely random jumbles of half and eigth notes until you finally get the pattern...  fun as hell but also tiring for a man my size to jump up and down to 120 bpm songs for six hours...  but I do recommend you give it a try sometime!


----------



## Mimic (Oct 26, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sorry busy day.  I have quite headache right now too, so I'm thinking an update won't come til morning.
> 
> DDR is Dance Dance Revolution.  Pugs appears to be an addict.




No problem, just bugging you Agamon. Besides my theory is alot better   



			
				Master_Pugs  said:
			
		

> but I do recommend you give it a try sometime!




Ah, no thanks.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 27, 2003)

Ah, found Brian.  Couldn't find him, but he's hiding in the prologue just as we get let out of our cells.

 Also, keep in mind I have no access to anyone's background but Sarah's. Sooo, until those get posted, I get to make fun assumptions, like where you were nabbed. Things I likely already know, but don't know because they aren't posted anywhere.


----------



## Deva (Oct 27, 2003)

Brian was mentioned briefly in the Prologue, when we were making with the great escape.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 27, 2003)

I've got Elementor's BG, but I haven't put it up yet because of the changes I was making to the website.  I really should get around to that, I guess.  I still don't have official BGs for Miguel or Kiro, but I know their story, more or less.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 27, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Also, keep in mind I have no access to anyone's background but Sarah's. Sooo, until those get posted, I get to make fun assumptions, like where you were nabbed. Things I likely already know, but don't know because they aren't posted anywhere.




Actually it would be an easy error to make, Miguel would not be very forthcoming on his background and if he did talk about his past, he would leave out vast amounts of information and would possibly add in extra stuff (like living in LA legally and being a ligitimate US citizen.

The LA comment was more for the reporter than anyone else.




			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> I've got Elementor's BG, but I haven't put it up yet because of the changes I was making to the website. I really should get around to that, I guess. I still don't have official BGs for Miguel or Kiro, but I know their story, more or less.




I will send you a more expanded back ground within a couple of days


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 29, 2003)

Oh...  sorry Aggy, didn't realise you wanted me to polish up my old background...  I'll get on that tomorrow...  I think I got the day off...


----------



## Calinon (Oct 31, 2003)

Behold the story stopping powers of Tyrone's mom.  I knew she was an elite of some sort... I think this weekend I'll sit down and create her


----------



## Agamon (Oct 31, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Behold the story stopping powers of Tyrone's mom.  I knew she was an elite of some sort... I think this weekend I'll sit down and create her




I'm soooo tired tonight.  There'll be a significant update tomorrow, I think.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 31, 2003)

Perhaps she has Slow +10 (Area, Selective, Sight, ESP)? Or maybe Time Control?

And don't forget Super Charisma (Intimidating Prescence)!


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 31, 2003)

If I had to make a guess it would prolly be a drain effect with line of sight range with an ESP combination...  she just hit Aggy with it...  Pretty simple if you ask me...  reminds me of the ESP Dominater villian I was going to use in my M&M campaign that fell through.  Nasty combo since I believe the Dominat Mind power can be used at the range of your ESP and keeps all physical based powers and stats and replaces mental with your own...  Nasty Villian hires muscle bound thug...  Villian takes control of thug...  Villian now has all mental capabilities but without the physical weaknesses he took to afford all the uber mental powers...  Basically worked out to some blind, deaf, parapelegic guy in a dark secret underground bunker...  Nigh unstoppable villian if the GM wants to make it hard to find the base or guard it extremely well.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 2, 2003)

Are we going to have to start a chant?


----------



## Calinon (Nov 2, 2003)

Start the chant!  Start the chant!


----------



## Mimic (Nov 2, 2003)

/em hands out signs to everyone...

/em starts marching up and down...

We want an update!
We want an update!
We want an update!

etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Nov 3, 2003)

Hurrah!!  My life has meaning once more!

/me dances about joyfully, spinning like a top


----------



## Agamon (Nov 4, 2003)

Sorry.  Spurts of dead air are bound to happen when Real Life (TM) pops up.  Just be patient when it happens.  If I die or something, I'll let you know.


----------



## Elementor (Nov 4, 2003)

Just make Pugs stop dancing....


----------



## Agamon (Nov 4, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Just make Pugs stop dancing....




I told you, he's addicted.  He'll be dancing tomorrow morning because the sun rose.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 7, 2003)

I've been contacted by Pugs, he's internet-less for a week or so, so I'll be running Kiro until his return.

Also, I've only recently decided what's going down in the game right now, and have to prep for it.  If things look a bit slow for the next couple days, that's why.  Though, with my ankle injury, I'm not going anywhere for a bit, so it shouldn't be all that bad.  Just a heads up anyway.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 7, 2003)

What happened to your ankle?

And do any of us know where sector G is?


----------



## Agamon (Nov 7, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> What happened to your ankle?
> 
> And do any of us know where sector G is?




I mistook it for the bottom of my foot when came down off a snowbank.  Can't say I remember the last time I layed in the snow and whimpered like a little girl.

Obviously, no, you don't know where Sector G is, but from what Calvin said, you're not that far away.  BTW, that "follow me" was more a command than a suggestion.  Anyone that doesn't want to should let me know so I can make their Will save.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 8, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I mistook it for the bottom of my foot when came down off a snowbank.  Can't say I remember the last time I layed in the snow and whimpered like a little girl.




Ouch...


----------



## Elementor (Nov 9, 2003)

Why do you have posted on the front page that you need my background?  You have had it for ages and have even said as such.  You better have it since I dont anymore.  It was sent to you along with my updated character before we even started.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 10, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Why do you have posted on the front page that you need my background?  You have had it for ages and have even said as such.  You better have it since I dont anymore.  It was sent to you along with my updated character before we even started.




Thought so too.  I opened it up and it's blank.  Now why wouldn't you keep a version of it yourself?


----------



## Agamon (Nov 10, 2003)

Reading a thread on the MnM boards, I've decided to insitute a house rule for your Mimic power, Mimic.  Instead of the subject getting a Will save, meaning you have a hard time mimicking a high will save char, such as psychics, it's going to be an opposed power check vs your opponents highest rank power.  This makes it more even when trying to mimic different power types, instead just making it more difficult the more powerful the subject is (the subject can still choose not to resist it).  Make sense?


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2003)

Yup I think so.

Basically it would go this way:

I attempt to mimic someone. So you would roll a D20 + my mimic level verses D20 + their highest level power and who ever gets the higer number wins.

What happens if it's a tie? Just keep rolling untill someone wins?


----------



## Agamon (Nov 11, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> What happens if it's a tie? Just keep rolling untill someone wins?




Tie goes to the character with the highest key ability score.  If that's a tie, it's random (flip of a coin, basically).


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2003)

That seems like a good way of doing it, balances it out more, plus gives the an advantage to who ever has the higher power level.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 13, 2003)

> "Yeah, that makes sense. I have this knack picking out elites from the baselines.




Does my Miguel have this knack?


----------



## Elementor (Nov 15, 2003)

Sorry I have been away the past little bit.  I've been super sick.  Too sick to even use my computer.

Thats just sick.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 15, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Does my Miguel have this knack?




Hmmm, no, no he doesn't.  Can't see why he couldn't develop it, though.  Sense powers in people to be copied, it would make sense.  It's a feat, Detect (Elites)


----------



## Agamon (Nov 15, 2003)

By the by, I'll make a mongo update tomorrow.  I got lazy and sat around watching TV today.  Or no, I was sick, too.  Yeah, that's the ticket...


----------



## Calinon (Nov 15, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmmm, no, no he doesn't. Can't see why he couldn't develop it, though. Sense powers in people to be copied, it would make sense. It's a feat, Detect (Elites)



 Hey, doesn't Miguel have 3 points to spend... now THAT would be a great ability to spend 2 of them on.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 15, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Hey, doesn't Miguel have 3 points to spend... now THAT would be a great ability to spend 2 of them on.




Why yes, yes he does. I will spend the 2 points on that feat.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 15, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Why yes, yes he does. I will spend the 2 points on that feat.




Alrighty.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 18, 2003)

Are you going to put a map of the area up again Agamon?

On a side note, I actually broke down and ordered the core book, should be getting it in about 6 days...


----------



## Agamon (Nov 19, 2003)

Maybe.  Depends if it's really necessary.  It's a bit of work.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 20, 2003)

Would I be able to use my new feat to detect how many elites are on the other side of the the wall?


----------



## Agamon (Nov 21, 2003)

No, it's a Spot check, actually.  It would make sense that you should have to see the person to know whether they are an elite or not.

As for your action, I'll allow you to reinforce the wall with the force field, but Aaron won't be able to get in through the cracks in that case.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 21, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> No, it's a Spot check, actually. It would make sense that you should have to see the person to know whether they are an elite or not.
> 
> As for your action, I'll allow you to reinforce the wall with the force field, but Aaron won't be able to get in through the cracks in that case.



 I'll help!   Miguel can sense one elite behind the wall, and he's hammering the crap out of it!


----------



## Mimic (Nov 21, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> No, it's a Spot check, actually.  It would make sense that you should have to see the person to know whether they are an elite or not.




Ok, just wondering if it was line of sight or not.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> As for your action, I'll allow you to reinforce the wall with the force field, but Aaron won't be able to get in through the cracks in that case.




That's ok too, I don't see me stopping whoever is pounding at the wall, slow them down maybe but not stop.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> I'll help! Miguel can sense one elite behind the wall, and he's hammering the crap out of it!




How do you know it's a he?


----------



## Agamon (Nov 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> No, it's a Spot check, actually.  It would make sense that you should have to see the person to know whether they are an elite or not.




I'm flip-floping on this.  I think Detect should work like Detect Magic or Detect Evil in D&D.  Therefore, you don't have to see somehting to detect it.  However, in Mimic's case, seeing as you need to see someone to copy them, it would make sense that you have to see them to detect them, as well.  Up to you, you can keep it sight-based, and it'll just cost 1 point, or you can use as I stated above for the normal 2 points.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 24, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'm flip-floping on this.  I think Detect should work like Detect Magic or Detect Evil in D&D.  Therefore, you don't have to see somehting to detect it.  However, in Mimic's case, seeing as you need to see someone to copy them, it would make sense that you have to see them to detect them, as well.  Up to you, you can keep it sight-based, and it'll just cost 1 point, or you can use as I stated above for the normal 2 points.




Lets keep it sight based, works with the theme better...

That and I am a cheap bastard and I will keep every point I can


----------



## Agamon (Nov 26, 2003)

Sorry guys, busy tonight.  Hopefully there'l be a new post tomorrow, but I'm not even sure of that.  I am sure things will be more less back to normal on Thursday.


----------



## Elementor (Nov 30, 2003)

Does this campaign even still exist?

It has now been a week, again, since any kind of update.  Play by post gets real boring real fast without some consistancy.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 30, 2003)

Yea, don't make us do the chant again...


----------



## Agamon (Dec 3, 2003)

Well, what do you know?  I can actually access the boards for the first time in a week.  I am currently both perturbed and disinterested.  I believe I will see you all on Sunday.  We'll discuss this further, there.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 19, 2004)

Alrighty, let's give this puppy a bump, shall we?

Seeing as we're starting right where we left off, I suggest you guys read at least the last few pages of the last issue to get back in the swing of things.  I reread the whole kit and kaboodle the last couple days, and I must say, we've spun a pretty decent yarn.  Who's dumb idea was it to quit anyway?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 19, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Who's dumb idea was it to quit anyway?




Do you really want us to answer that question?


----------



## Master_Pugs (Mar 19, 2004)

Hmm... it seams I had let myself die last time... wonder why, I love the samurai, I'm here, active and ready to post whenever you give me the go ahead K!


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Come on back guys


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

Everyone's favorite character gets to come back!

Tyrone's Mama!

Poor, poor Neutron...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

if you are missing characters then maybe it is time to add some fresh blood


----------



## Agamon (Mar 20, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> if you are missing characters then maybe it is time to add some fresh blood




It is, and I am.  You haven't changed your mind since last I asked you, have you?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> It is, and I am.  You haven't changed your mind since last I asked you, have you?





Sure why not, I got nothing to lose


----------



## Agamon (Mar 20, 2004)

Kewl beans.  If Hammerhead is still up with joining as well, I won't need to do any recruiting, this is good.

You can throw out a concept whenever you feel like.  The new PCs won't join in until the beginning of Issue 3, which isn't all that far away, I suppose.  The only restrcitions I'll place on you is a) they need to be American citizens, and b) they need to have been in the spotlight and done something that would attract positive attention to themselves (whereas negative attention would be bad).  Also, as the new PCs aren't part of the core escapee group, something nice and chewy in the background that I can use to make you feel important to the story would be peachy.  How they come into the game will become apparent before the end of issue 2.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks like there is no brick... hmm... I might have to fill that role... or maybe something else... I shall contemplate stuff...


----------



## Master_Pugs (Mar 20, 2004)

You better give them the same anti-munchkin rulings you gave us K...  because frankly it would be unfair if they could min-max their characters...  I mean, give me about 15 minutes a pencil and an eraser and I could make Kiro about 5 times as strong...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> You better give them the same anti-munchkin rulings you gave us K...  because frankly it would be unfair if they could min-max their characters...  I mean, give me about 15 minutes a pencil and an eraser and I could make Kiro about 5 times as strong...



 what are these rules you speak of?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

You have power, but no real skill.  Attack/Defense ratings were limited to max 2 BaB, max 3 BdB if memory serves me.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You have power, but no real skill.  Attack/Defense ratings were limited to max 2 BaB, max 3 BdB if memory serves me.




OUCH! Hmm no biggy


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

I didn't actually say that.  I just created the PCs for you because no one else knew the game.  Most of the PCs had little combat experience.  I would have given Tyroc and Sarah a bit higher BAB and BDB, but the points weren't there.  You'll note SS has +5/+5, his PC warrants it.  So I'll allow for anything, if it is logical.  That said, I might recommend possible changes to any PCs created, as is the GM's priority.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I didn't actually say that.  I just created the PCs for you because no one else knew the game.  Most of the PCs had little combat experience.  I would have given Tyroc and Sarah a bit higher BAB and BDB, but the points weren't there.  You'll note SS has +5/+5, his PC warrants it.  So I'll allow for anything, if it is logical.  That said, I might recommend possible changes to any PCs created, as is the GM's priority.



 PL level and skills, how did you do skills and I can whip something up


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2004)

I can't speak on PL, but I'll guess 8   2/1 skill ratio according to me old charsheet


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

Cal is right, PL 8.   2/1 skills.  12-18 points in skills.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ok, what I'm actually looking for is simply numbers.  No reference to success, failure, effects; just numbers.  Basically, you choose at what level of roll you will re-roll, either by the dice, or by the total score.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...




Ok, as I stated in the EPIC OOC thread, I'd like everyone to give me HP benchmarks for their PCs.  It'll definitely speed things up.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey, cool. I just realized that this thread is active again. I'd love to play in this game, if you'll still have me. I guess I need to re-read the old threads to refresh myself on what's going on.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

Hammerhead I am torn between a Tank/Brick, and an agile hero akin to Robin I think I will lean to an agile person, I think it could be fun, just wondering what you are going to create


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Hey, cool. I just realized that this thread is active again. I'd love to play in this game, if you'll still have me. I guess I need to re-read the old threads to refresh myself on what's going on.




That was the plan, man.  Welcome aboard.  You and Toki will start in Issue 3, so you have a bit of time to prep.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

Huzzah, well I am looking through books to find concepts...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

*Current Ideas*

* Beastial elite, twisted form, that blends animalistic features with a man, permanent, very agile fighter, killer, with the mind of an intellectual, kind of "Beast" like... hmm

* Anyone familiar with Sage, that would be fun, an elite databank of knowledge remembering everything, and connected to everything

* Probability control, enough said

* Human physical paragon, fast strong and tough, better then human, but can easily blend... hmm...

* Criminal trying to go straight with the power to bend and control light energy, sees his powers as a second chance...

just a smattering of ideas what would work, and what won't, she would be a certain age? background?


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

We have a 'light guy', plus the "criminal trying to go straight" idea won't work too well.  Background-wise, you pretty much need to have a clean record, and like I said before, have done something that has attracted positive attention to you from the media and public.  Age for you guys should be somewhere between voting age and retirement age, well, I don't think there are too many 50 year old elites, but you know what I mean. 

The other 4 are very doable, though the Beast guy might get you the nickname, 'JD Jr.'


----------



## Mimic (Mar 21, 2004)

Attack: case by case
Defense: re-roll under 14
fort: less then 13
ref:  less then 14
will: less then 15
opposed roll: case by case


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> We have a 'light guy', plus the "criminal trying to go straight" idea won't work too well.  Background-wise, you pretty much need to have a clean record, and like I said before, have done something that has attracted positive attention to you from the media and public.  Age for you guys should be somewhere between voting age and retirement age, well, I don't think there are too many 50 year old elites, but you know what I mean.
> 
> The other 4 are very doable, though the Beast guy might get you the nickname, 'JD Jr.'



 Cool... finishing a post for Legacy then going to read over my stuff for ideas...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh, ooh, Electric Blue.  Very nice...Samnell's posts don't look colored anymore though.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Mar 21, 2004)

I see...  Hammerhead and Toki be joining, awesome...  If I remember correctly HH was one of the more impressive members of GL and if Toki's Gming skills are anything like his rping I think this should get interesting real quick...  I hope I remember how to do this...


----------



## Master_Pugs (Mar 21, 2004)

I'll reroll any attack under a 10 unless stated otherwise.
Any save in general I'll reroll if under 12.
Also if forced to use a Fort save I'll usually reroll under a 15, unless stated otherwise of course...

Feel free to ask for permission if they're really close or you know...  a really powerful or weak seeming opponent.  Plus, these numbers just came off the top of my head...  and I haven't played this game in about 6 months...  or something like that...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> I see...  Hammerhead and Toki be joining, awesome...  If I remember correctly HH was one of the more impressive members of GL and if Toki's Gming skills are anything like his rping I think this should get interesting real quick...  I hope I remember how to do this...




LOL thanks for th compliment, Agamon and I played in a mIRC game before it was not bad till it folded, I played a brick from another dimension who was a prince, fun guy I think Agamon played Rebound  his super jumping love interest


----------



## Deva (Mar 21, 2004)

*Attack Roll:* lower than 12
*Saving Throw Stun*: lower than 15 
*Saving Throw Lethal:* lower than 12
*Fort Roll:* lower than 15
*Ref Roll:* lower than 13
*Will Roll:* lower than 10
*Opposing Roll:* case by case


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

This is good reading, I would love to see some info on American Freedom, and you are nailing the nunces of the setting perfectly... I hope I don't jack things up too much for yah


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2004)

HP Useage

Damage saves my force field protects from:  <12
Damage saves my force field doesn't protect from:  <16
Fort saves: <15
Ref saves: <15
Will saves: <16
Opposed rolls: <15 (if based on my telekenisis, <10)


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL thanks for th compliment, Agamon and I played in a mIRC game before it was not bad till it folded, I played a brick from another dimension who was a prince, fun guy I think Agamon played Rebound  his super jumping love interest




No, no, I was Elemental, his geeky roommate...who was nothing like Elementor from this game.  Nothing at all.  Really...okay, they were kinda similar.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for refreshing my memory through me off, I thought Elmentor was Elemental okay... I got it, still American Freedom kicks butt, I like what you have done  awesome stuff


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> This is good reading, I would love to see some info on American Freedom, and you are nailing the nunces of the setting perfectly... I hope I don't jack things up too much for yah




Thanks, man.  I like how things are working out in Legacy, it's meshing more and more with what I'm doing here.  I have faith that you won't 'jack things up' at all. 

All I have on AF right now is on the site, background of the 3 members that have been present so far.  The other 2 should get their own treatments very soon.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks, from what i see it is meshing quite well can you give me any info on what American Freedom is doing currently?  Or would be doing as far as the Legacy timeline is concerned still catchin up on Issue 1


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

now starting Issue #2


----------



## Elementor (Mar 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> No, no, I was Elemental, his geeky roommate...who was nothing like Elementor from this game.  Nothing at all.  Really...okay, they were kinda similar.




Thats because you stole my character!!  Lets make sure we have the royalties heading the right direction shall we?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

all caught up looks like a jail break out involving Pantheon members I like it, I really do  time to work on my detective/elite hunter character with tenuous government ties


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

*Misha Werner*

*Misha Werner*

My basic premise for now is a detective who for some reason can sense other elites, even those who don’t even know they are an elite yet, perhaps with slowly manifesting powers.  This part of his power is not known, but it is known that he is an elite with very non-flashy powers.  He worked for the United States government on several contracts doing work for them across the United States and abroad.

Misha was good, and his elite enhanced senses and abilities made him one of the best agents in the field.  He makes no pretense about his abilities, but keeps his abilities to sense elites to himself, because it gives him his edge.  He is focused, hard nosed, and a fairly private man, he is single never been married and truth be told lives quite spartanly despite the amount of money he has at his disposal.  His work consumes him, and currently he has been tasked to look into the recent scandal with BioGen, and has been tasked to investigate, and also gather intelligence on the victims of the scandal to ascertain why they were targeted and then report back to HQ his findings.  

He is a seeker of the truth, but takes nothing at face value.  He is distant yet has a powerful force of personality, and just radiates calm, charisma, and determination.

*Tentative Powers:* As a feat I want to take _Detect_, and he can detect elites, pretty standard use of the feat.  Next would be his main power suite, basically _Super Dexterity, Super Wisdom, and Super Charisma_, forming the bulk of his powers, making him one deadly and efficient detective/agent.  Finally he has a pistol that uses specialty bullets developed by his agency that seem to register with his elite abilities, perhaps a latent ability that needs the focus of the bullets either way, his gun can _Neutralize_ elite powers if they are struck by it, its lethal but he only uses it when lethal force is needed as any agent would.

This is my tentative concept as of now…


----------



## Cepter (Mar 21, 2004)

*Hey!*

I just recently got the M&M core book, and I'd be interested in signing up if/when there's an openning.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow, I like the concept, very cool.  Dr. Kalam can also Neutralize (and Detect Elites), just so you're aware there may be a bit of overlap there, but it shouldn't be too much of a problem if you want to stick with that power, I don't think.

Do you have access to _Power Corupts_?  There's a power in there called Imbue Energy that I used for Strafe and his ability to imbue his gun with radiation energy.  I don't think it's absoultely necessary to use to make a power like that, but it worked out well for me.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> I just recently got the M&M core book, and I'd be interested in signing up if/when there's an openning.




I'm just going to stick with 7 players for now, Cepter.  But if I open it up to anyone else or lose anyone, you'll be welcome to join.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Wow, I like the concept, very cool.  Dr. Kalam can also Neutralize (and Detect Elites), just so you're aware there may be a bit of overlap there, but it shouldn't be too much of a problem if you want to stick with that power, I don't think.
> 
> Do you have access to _Power Corupts_?  There's a power in there called Imbue Energy that I used for Strafe and his ability to imbue his gun with radiation energy.  I don't think it's absoultely necessary to use to make a power like that, but it worked out well for me.



 Hmm yeah, if you dont think there will be overlap then cool, wrestling with the points as of now as it is... >< Super Dexterity why god, why!  Why must be it so expensive!


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Hmm yeah, if you dont think there will be overlap then cool, wrestling with the points as of now as it is... >< Super Dexterity why god, why!  Why must be it so expensive!




Maybe cause it freakin' rocks...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Maybe cause it freakin' rocks...



 I got it all to work... flaws helped... in the right places  and a weakness which I think will be fun for you


----------



## Cepter (Mar 21, 2004)

I figured as much. I'll keep an eye on the OOC thread and be ready to pounce on an openning like a nervous park squirrel.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

*Misha Werner*

*Misha Werner*
*Code Name:* Agent 6
*PL:* 8
*Weakness:* Quirk (Nightmares, he has recurring nightmares of his pass hunts/investigations, haunting him.  Perhaps a guilty conscious in believing that not every person he has sent away was guilty.  One in particular is a young girl, whose powers were dangerous, but her personality was not so much, of course it did not help that it was a colleagues daughter.  GM’s choice when the nightmare’s occur when they do, he is considered Shaken and takes a –2 on all dice rolls for the day.  This can also be triggered that young girls whose appearance is similar to the girl in question.)

*Stats (22 points)*

STR 10 
DEX 18 
CON 12 
INT 12 
WIS 16 
CHA 14 

*Abilities (17 points)*
Base Attack +3
Base Defense +4
Melee Attack +3 (+0S, Fist)
Ranged Attack +7 (+7L, Custom Pistol)
Defense 25
Flat-Footed Defense 14
Mental Defense 24
Initiative +11
Fortitude Save +1
Reflex Save +11
Will Save +10
Damage Save +3*

_* Armor negates first 7 points of damage_

*Skills (7 points)*

Acrobatics (1) +12
Bluff (5) +14
Diplomacy (4) +15*
Drive (1) +12
Hide (0) +11
Innuendo (1) +10
Intimidate (0) +11*
Knowledge Elites (2) +3
Listen (0) +10
Move Silently (0) +11
Sense Motive (0) +10
Spot (0) +10
Taunt (0) +11*

_*Synergy Bonuses_

*Feats (14 points)*

Attractive
Assessment
Connected
Detect Elites
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Shot
Toughness

*Powers (70 points)*

_Enhanced Human Abilities:_ Super Dexterity +7 (Extras- Super Charisma +7, Super Wisdom +7; Cost 7 pp; Total- 49 points)

_Custom Pistol:_ Weapon (Ranged, Lethal) +7 (Extras- Neutralize +7, Nullification x2 +7; Flaws- Neutralize requires Heroic Effort, Elite Powers Only; Cost 2 pp; Total- 14 points)

_Plain-Clothes Armor:_ Armor +7; Cost 1 pp; Total 7 points

*Background:* Misha was born in the United States, more precisely in California in the city of Los Angeles.  He was a senior in high school when the comet passed overhead, and the age of the elites came to pass.  At first Misha thought nothing of the occurrence of elites, other then that they were freakishly strange, and not as cool as others would like them to believe.

But it didn’t matter he had spot at West Point.  That was his focus, four years of intense training and education to emerge as an Intelligence Officer, working for the Army.  It was during those tumultuous years that his latent elite talents began to appear.  Although at first fairly subtle his physical talents immediately became noticeable but his force of personality was not to be trifled with, and he had a way with people, and could discern lies with a glance.  His senses were sharp, and over time he could even feel the presence of other elites, although this ability he has kept secret for his entire career, attributing his success to good detective skills and some luck.

The Army placed him in a specialty task force built specifically to counter elite threats.  Although young and inexperienced, Lt. Werner became the lead team commander, and was highly successful in tracking down foreign elite targets and neutralizing threats with a certain amount of subtlety and stealth that impressed his superiors.

Although his career only lasted about 2 years in the military, he was transferred to a newly formed Government Agency, ACE, to work on keeping tabs on elite targets.  His determination, professionalism, and abilities allowed him to shine as a field agent, and he was involved on several successful hunts as they were referred to, and put away several elites that were either posing a threat to security or already had stepped over the line.

By 2013 he was a highly decorated, and respected as a veteran of the unit and organization.  His skills proved useful, time and time again, and although not the most potent elite he was smart, and knew how to play to his strengths and to his target’s weaknesses.

Then Jennifer Miller came along.

Agent Miller, a baseline operative, often partnered with Misha, on several cases and the two came to be what some might presume friends.  Though in truth, Misha never really had any friends, he didn’t have time for it.  But the two were what one could consider close, and Misha got to know Agent Miller’s family.  Jennifer was just entering high school, when Misha began to detect her latent elite powers starting to bloom.  

Jennifer Miller began to exhibit abilities that allowed her to control gravitational energies, but the powers uncontrolled, and quickly became dangerous when she accidentally crushes her mother’s arm, the result of an argument over her not coming in at curfew.  Jennifer could not control herself, she was a good kid, but her powers were too much for her to contain, and accidents continued to happen, at home, at school, and in public.  She started to hate herself and what she had become, and ran away from home.

Agent Miller knew what would come next, but he did not have the heart for it.

Misha on the other hand, always put his job first, and ahead with the mission.  This time he worked alone.  Scouring Washington DC, he tracked the young elite down.  She was holing up in a slum.  When he found her, she was huddled in the corner, crying.

It was a pitiful sight.

Misha holstered his weapon, and moved forward, but the girl’s power and her fear, her anger blasted him back, nearly killing him, if he did not have his armor, and nimble feet.  The building was coming apart as her power warped and changed gravity with a mere though, and he worked his way through the slums trying to stem the loss of life.

When it was all said and done, two bullet shells lay on the floor, intermingled with the blood of a young girl, a young elite too out of control to be tamed.  It was not his finest moment, not for himself or for Agent Miller, who requested a transfer.  Sure there had been several cases before Jennifer, but there was something in her face, in her eyes that haunts him.  Maybe it is the pent up guilt of his work, or maybe, just maybe a little bit of his own humanity died that day with the girl.

Misha moved on, but the nightmares have never gone away.  He spends many sleepless nights, awake, wondering why?  But on the exterior he is cool, calm, and collected.  He is the perfect agent, diligent, determined, and professional.  He does his job well, but his own personal life is nearly non-existent, and what little he has, is cursory at best.

*Misha Werner*


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2004)

> So I'll allow for anything, if it is logical. That said, I might recommend possible changes to any PCs created, as is the GM's priority.



Cool!  I think it's logical for me to dump immovability and lose my flaw on force field so that I'm not susceptible to 75% of every single hero and mook out there... And considering how often I'm airborne, Immovability is utterly useless to me.  It's bad enough I can't hit anything and I'm easy to hit to boot, but I have no saving throws either, and sucking against anything energy based, fort based, will based _and_ reflex based is quickly losing its appeal.  Plus waiting for 3-4 issues to get rid of that flaw or buy amazing save damage which overlaps the force field in 25% of the situations, is going to see me in this situation as often as Elementor is in it.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Cool!  I think it's logical for me to dump immovability and lose my flaw on force field so that I'm not susceptible to 75% of every single hero and mook out there... And considering how often I'm airborne, Immovability is utterly useless to me.  It's bad enough I can't hit anything and I'm easy to hit to boot, but I have no saving throws either, and sucking against anything energy based, fort based, will based _and_ reflex based is quickly losing its appeal.  Plus waiting for 3-4 issues to get rid of that flaw or buy amazing save damage which overlaps the force field in 25% of the situations, is going to see me in this situation as often as Elementor is in it.




'kay, 'cept that that's not logical.  If you don't want to control kinetic energy anymore, then those are some pretty easy changes...

I can agree with Immovibilty though.  Though it makes sense for you to be able to control your own momentum, it's not a power you'll use a lot, I'll grant you that.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2004)

Heh, I post that then see Toki's character with Defense 25, protection 7 and huge REF/WILL saves and it makes me even more desirous to rework my character while he's unconscious as a result of that nasty electrical blast.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

I can drop the Power Level on the Enhanced Human Abilities by one, and then drop the flaw for Heroic Effort, I didn't realize Elite Powers was a viable flaw LOL  cause I am not sure if you can flaw an extra to 0, but as it stands I have two flaws knocking the cost on the weapon from 4 pp to 2 pp per level, if I swap those out it comes out to 3 pp


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, I post that then see Toki's character with Defense 25, protection 7 and huge REF/WILL saves and it makes me even more desirous to rework my character while he's unconscious as a result of that nasty electrical blast.



 LOL that was not my intent, I just needed those three good stats to make my detective/hunter stuff work out


----------



## Agamon (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, I post that then see Toki's character with Defense 25, protection 7 and huge REF/WILL saves and it makes me even more desirous to rework my character while he's unconscious as a result of that nasty electrical blast.




Well, let me see what you come up with.  Don't wanna force a PC on anyone by any means.  If you're changing the kinetic energy idea around, though, then you're probably best off ditching Tyroc altogether.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Well, let me see what you come up with.  Don't wanna force a PC on anyone by any means.  If you're changing the kinetic energy idea around, though, then you're probably best off ditching Tyroc altogether.



 I hope that isn't the case I rather enjoy the antics of Tyroc and his Mamma


----------



## Agamon (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, I post that then see Toki's character with Defense 25, protection 7 and huge REF/WILL saves and it makes me even more desirous to rework my character while he's unconscious as a result of that nasty electrical blast.




Hey, if you got rid of Immovability, that'd free up some points to give you +2 in all four save catagories, which could be chalked up to Tyroc's time 'in the field'...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

By the way Linda Walsh is hairy scary you hit her right on the head  this is great to see you run with my ideas, I am suitably humbled


----------



## Agamon (Mar 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I got it all to work... flaws helped... in the right places  and a weakness which I think will be fun for you




I like, a lot.  I'm assuming Misha and Screaming Eagle will be at least a bit, if not fairly, familiar with each other.  Would that be a positive, negative, or more neutral relationship, do you think?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

I figure it is fairly neutral, Misha does not have friends but plenty of contacts, well people think they are his friends, but he sees each person as a resource, not immoral just focused, so yeah for him probably neutral but with all that Charisma, she is probably feels like they are great friends


----------



## Agamon (Mar 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> By the way Linda Walsh is hairy scary you hit her right on the head  this is great to see you run with my ideas, I am suitably humbled




Glad you liked that.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Heh, she pwnd me in my background, and I liked her... wench.  And helped my mama after I 'died' so I still can't be too mad at her.

Agamon, if it works out ok, I'd like to drop immovability yes, and get AS reflex +6, feat evasion.  Gives me one good save, which applies to damage only if my force field doesn't work _and_ it's an individual damaging attack.  So it's still useless against AoE, which fits considering I got smoked by those already in the past.  Developed during his hero time... a sort of sixth sense against danger he learned in the streets, rather than just being 'tougher' overall.

Prefer to do that then put points into all of AS.

One more question... are you using old or current erratta?  Do I keep that affect others (touch) extra?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

I will say I am excited to play after reading the first two issues  I shall follow Issue #2


----------



## Agamon (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, she pwnd me in my background, and I liked her... wench.  And helped my mama after I 'died' so I still can't be too mad at her.
> 
> Agamon, if it works out ok, I'd like to drop immovability yes, and get AS reflex +6, feat evasion.  Gives me one good save, which applies to damage only if my force field doesn't work _and_ it's an individual damaging attack.  So it's still useless against AoE, which fits considering I got smoked by those already in the past.  Developed during his hero time... a sort of sixth sense against danger he learned in the streets, rather than just being 'tougher' overall.
> 
> ...




That'll work.  And I'm using...both!  The new errata, with everything from the old errata that they mysteriously removed.  Are you refering to your force field?  I'm not sure how the eratta effects that in that way.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, I post that then see Toki's character with Defense 25




With a Dex of 18 plus super-dex of 7, what did you expect?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> With a Dex of 18 plus super-dex of 7, what did you expect?



 Yikes yer making me feel bad, I worked with what I had, an that was ork to get all them points to fit, I was going for a skilled detective/agent/hunter guy, and I figured the high dex would be part of his combat training, but his high social and observation skills would show through as well...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yikes yer making me feel bad, I worked with what I had, an that was ork to get all them points to fit, I was going for a skilled detective/agent/hunter guy, and I figured the high dex would be part of his combat training, but his high social and observation skills would show through as well...




Don't feel bad, your going to need it because your taking point


----------



## Agamon (Mar 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yikes yer making me feel bad, I worked with what I had, an that was ork to get all them points to fit, I was going for a skilled detective/agent/hunter guy, and I figured the high dex would be part of his combat training, but his high social and observation skills would show through as well...




Nah, that's cool.  When Kiro boots, he's even faster (not to mention stronger and tougher) and has evasion.  Misha's perfectly fine as is; Cal was right, Tyroc need some adjusting to fix his glass jaw.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

Aggy, are you still going to reduce the cost of my detect elites feat?


----------



## Agamon (Mar 22, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Aggy, are you still going to reduce the cost of my detect elites feat?




I didn't do that...right.  Where's the other point going?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> That'll work. And I'm using...both! The new errata, with everything from the old errata that they mysteriously removed. Are you refering to your force field? I'm not sure how the eratta effects that in that way.



The new erratta has no free extra for force fields.  Not a big deal really.  I do like my "affect others by touch" extra though, would be a shame to be rid of it, but I can always use a hero point to acquire it for a while.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The new erratta has no free extra for force fields.  Not a big deal really.  I do like my "affect others by touch" extra though, would be a shame to be rid of it, but I can always use a hero point to acquire it for a while.




Ah, I see. No, I'm leaving the free extra in.  Not sure why they got rid of it but still made it 2 points.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I didn't do that...right.  Where's the other point going?




saving it, mimic and its extras are damn expensive


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Ah, I see. No, I'm leaving the free extra in. Not sure why they got rid of it but still made it 2 points.



I think the general reason is its far more useful than protection.  FF has extra's like mental shield, immunities, force attacks... and so on.  Protection has protection and nothing else snazzy.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I think the general reason is its far more useful than protection.  FF has extra's like mental shield, immunities, force attacks... and so on.  Protection has protection and nothing else snazzy.




Yes but protection is on all the time regardless of whether your stunned or surprised. I think that balances it alot.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I think the general reason is its far more useful than protection.  FF has extra's like mental shield, immunities, force attacks... and so on.  Protection has protection and nothing else snazzy.



 Not a big deal, you can always just add Mental Protection as an Extra anyways I do it all the time


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 22, 2004)

The list of extras is really more fluid than that Calinon...according to the Power Creation rules, any power could be an extra. Of course, this requires GM oversight, but for the most part things are pretty common sense. The 'no free extra' thing is especially bad when you consider that FFs are highly visible defenses, whereas you can't tell by looking at him that Superman is immune to bullets.

I'm working on a few character concepts right now for Issue 3.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Hammerhead is correct and stuff


----------



## Calinon (Mar 22, 2004)

By that argument, you could add any extra to any power.  Adding many of the goodies on Force Field to Protection doesn't make sense.  It's why force field is there; it has the suitable extras.  Protection should not have those same extras or nobody would ever take force field.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Well that is the arguement, but again people take powers that fit the idea they are building, not always for what is most effective, but what fits the character, you may have to get creative at times, but I like the system


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Fine, Eagle, just ignore me then.  I'll just keep blasting away until someone tells me something more useful to do."  True to his word, Aaron unleashes another energy blast towards Nash.




She did tell you what to do, _you_ didn't listen to _her_.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Miguel, Aaron, he can fly, don't let him escape!




Hopefully she doesn't need to draw you a picture.   (Sorry, though, I meant to respond to your question, I forgot it in the jumble of other stuff).


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

whatever you guys do, don't die, that tends to be bad for your image


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> By that argument, you could add any extra to any power.  Adding many of the goodies on Force Field to Protection doesn't make sense.  It's why force field is there; it has the suitable extras.  Protection should not have those same extras or nobody would ever take force field.




You're right, a lot of those don't make sense.  If you want to protrect others or have mental protection, you should have force field.  If not, take the cheaper Protection.  Makes sense to me.  I can see some extras that would fit with protection, such as Immunities or Sensory Protection.  It does say that any power can potentially be an extra of any other power, but if it doesn't make any sense or fit the concept, then it shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> I'll reroll any attack under a 10 unless stated otherwise.
> Any save in general I'll reroll if under 12.
> Also if forced to use a Fort save I'll usually reroll under a 15, unless stated otherwise of course...
> 
> Feel free to ask for permission if they're really close or you know...  a really powerful or weak seeming opponent.  Plus, these numbers just came off the top of my head...  and I haven't played this game in about 6 months...  or something like that...




Missed this somehow, sorry dude.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

Agamon any ideas on how to integrate Misha into the game I had a few ideas myself... along the lines of sent to monitor the player characters and find out why BioGen kidnapped them, if there is a reason, pump Jaya for more info, and then also investigate BioGen, though that would be tertiary, since I am sure another investigation is under way


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Agamon any ideas on how to integrate Misha into the game I had a few ideas myself... along the lines of sent to monitor the player characters and find out why BioGen kidnapped them, if there is a reason, pump Jaya for more info, and then also investigate BioGen, though that would be tertiary, since I am sure another investigation is under way




There is a way already, can't really get into it here.  It'll be something like that.  I'll get ahold of you to speak on it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> There is a way already, can't really get into it here.  It'll be something like that.  I'll get ahold of you to speak on it.




I addd my MSN account if that helps  now time to scrounge up food


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 23, 2004)

Tokiwong, I believe the reason that Agamon wishes our characters to be well-known for some recent deed is the formation of a new super team, starring the former member of Project: Daedalus as well as a few others.

Unfortunately, Toki's character was very similar to my own...a super fast gunslinger with a large selection of skills. I used the Luck power and a submachine gun though...but now I'm working on other cool ideas. Here's one, I don't think it will work well with the backstory/setting but it might be worth a shot.

*Jennifer Laroux, the Wraith:* Jennifer had made media headlines a few years ago as a notorious bank robber who would use her incorporeal Elite powers to float into bank vaults and remove all of the valuables inside. However, she had an attack of conscience and turned herself in to the authorities, and has recently made parole. In exchange for early release and freedoms not granted to most convicted felons, Jennifer has agreed to work for the US Government; her continued freedom is entirely dependent on her usefulness.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Tokiwong, I believe the reason that Agamon wishes our characters to be well-known for some recent deed is the formation of a new super team, starring the former member of Project: Daedalus as well as a few others.




Excellent assumption.  Whether that actually happens or not remains to be seen.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Jennifer Laroux, the Wraith:* Jennifer had made media headlines a few years ago as a notorious bank robber who would use her incorporeal Elite powers to float into bank vaults and remove all of the valuables inside. However, she had an attack of conscience and turned herself in to the authorities, and has recently made parole. In exchange for early release and freedoms not granted to most convicted felons, Jennifer has agreed to work for the US Government; her continued freedom is entirely dependent on her usefulness.




Heh.  Check my latest post.  An elite named Wraith is trying to escape the prison.   I'd really like the new PCs to be on the up-and-up.  But if this is what you'd like to play, it is certainly do-able.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 23, 2004)

Psst... was I out in left field with my char suggestion for T?


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmmm, I guess I need to pay more attention to the initiative lines. Dang, I thought Wraith was a neat name. And it's so original too 

I knew you preferred the straight legal PCs...that's why the PC's crimes are relatively minor (non-violent theft from the federal government) and she's committed to reforming and making amends. If an Incorporeral character is okay (I'm not sure, since you appear to already have one, and so does Toki...further, many people think they're cheesy)


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmmm?  You mean the change to your PC?  No, I didn't think so.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I guess I need to pay more attention to the initiative lines. Dang, I thought Wraith was a neat name. And it's so original too
> 
> I knew you preferred the straight legal PCs...that's why the PC's crimes are relatively minor (non-violent theft from the federal government) and she's committed to reforming and making amends. If an Incorporeral character is okay (I'm not sure, since you appear to already have one, and so does Toki...further, many people think they're cheesy)




Incorporeal isn't cheesy.  Incorporeal with a good Dex, force field and mental protection is cheesy.   And as long as Incorporeal is the main power; Icorporeal at Rank 1 is also cheesy.

Like I said, if you want to go with that, I can make it swing.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 23, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Eagle how did you take this guy down last time!  It might be helpful if ya know what I mean!!"






			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She did tell you what to do, _you_ didn't listen to _her_.
> 
> Hopefully she doesn't need to draw you a picture.




No, she really didnt answer that for squat.  Better get out the sketch pad because if "He is a flyer dont let him escape" is your idea of answering the above question you better start drawing a lot of things out.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Incorporeal isn't cheesy.  Incorporeal with a good Dex, force field and mental protection is cheesy.   And as long as Incorporeal is the main power; Icorporeal at Rank 1 is also cheesy.
> 
> Like I said, if you want to go with that, I can make it swing.



 All good points, I ned to work up some House Rules for the front loaded powers like Incorporeal and Invisibility... but yeah it isn't cheesy but it can get out of hand quickly, I mean Phase's only ability is that power, it is relatively badass for its cost


----------



## Calinon (Mar 23, 2004)

Hardness.

While incorporeal, you can only pass through objects with hardness less than your rank of incorporeal.  Apply to attacks by giving attacks a 'hardness' rating equal to their damage bonus.  Attacks can affect you if their rank meets or exceeds your incorporeal level.  If they are below, they pass through, with the exception of the one type of attack you are susceptible to.  So a fellow that can do +12 damage on an attack forces you to make a damage save of 15+12-(incorporeal rank).

Not a perfect system, but it prevents players from cheesing out with incorporeal to become immune to damage, while still providing the benefits of being incorporeal.  If they want the safety incorporeal provides, max it out.

In addition, if you have the ghost touch extra, your extra rank (or incorporeal rank if not using partial extras) is the maximum bonus to any form of action using ghost touch.  Energy blast using ghost touch of +1, but you have +8 energy blast?  You get +1 energy blast.  Punching with a +6 damage bonus but ghost touch of +1, you get a +1 damage bonus.

So many people want to use incorporeal, that I always look at it and wonder how I can use it 'safely' in my game.  In EPIC, incorporeal only gives you the ability to move through objects and ignore unpowered physical melee and projectile attacks.  Otherwise, I use the rules above.  Mind you, only NPC's currently have this power, and nobody has attacked them in that form yet, so I've yet to test it out fully.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Hardness.
> 
> While incorporeal, you can only pass through objects with hardness less than your rank of incorporeal.  Apply to attacks by giving attacks a 'hardness' rating equal to their damage bonus.  Attacks can affect you if their rank meets or exceeds your incorporeal level.  If they are below, they pass through, with the exception of the one type of attack you are susceptible to.  So a fellow that can do +12 damage on an attack forces you to make a damage save of 15+12-(incorporeal rank).
> 
> ...




I've thought about this today, and I like how you have it worked out, Calinon.  Your third paragraph, is actually how it works (or so I thought).  Overall, it evens it out with FF and Protection, and keeps with the spirit of th epower.  I think this is how it'd work in my game, too, HH, if you're down with that.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2004)

There are a few glaring weaknesses in the power if you know where to look, Check out what happened to Phase(a pantheon terrorist) on the last page of Generation Legacy.  I'm fairly certain that there is definitely a flaw big enough to die through in the power.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

True, but can be a real PITA to constantly flit around that one weakness.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2004)

She got her arms severed and dropped 100 feet to her presumable death, either from blood-loss, impact, or both.  I think the flaw need only be dealt with once.  But I get it that it can be a pain to always have to deal with it, but I would point out that Aaron has Incoporeal as well.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 24, 2004)

However, a character with Incorporeal +8 is only able to float through a few materials...most objects, IIRC, have more than an 8 Hardness. Furthermore, Incorporeal is already hamstringed through the use of HP/VP...just give yourself the Ghost Touch Extra for any attack. Combined with the weak form of protection offered by Incorporeal under Calinon's version, it seems very weak. You essentially gain only the ability to float through a few forms of materials, while gaining Protection against everything except for one form of attack. And you can't hurt anyone else while Incorporeal (unless you use Ghost Touch weapons, or something similar).

Just pointing out flaws...much of M&M is unbalanced...Boost and Duplication immediately come to mind. If that's what we're using though, fine with me.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She got her arms severed and dropped 100 feet to her presumable death, either from blood-loss, impact, or both.  I think the flaw need only be dealt with once.  But I get it that it can be a pain to always have to deal with it, but I would point out that Aaron has Incoporeal as well.



 ewww severed arms how gross...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

I love incorporeal for NPC's.  It lets you do cool things, have villains escape, sever their arms... do you really want your GM to be able to sever body parts on you though?  I mean, if I gotta come up with a way around your incorporeal super protection, severed body parts seems like the result to shoot for.

I know Aaron has incorporeal, and it's a good example of why PC's shouldn't have it as it is in the book.  I don't know his weakness in the form, but he can suffocate anyone out without danger to himself; that's a tad ugly for a GM to deal with.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 24, 2004)

Aaron isn't invincible though. He can easily be hit by anyone with mental attacks, or anyone who's willing to spend VP to smack him around.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

Yar, but under this system, Agamon won't be looking to sever his arms or other vital limbs   Uh... ok, he might, but probably won't.  Ok, he probably will, but he won't get pleasure from it.

Oh hell, who are we kidding.  He's going to kill anyone with incorporeal and steal their stuff.  It says so in his sig.  You're doomed.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 24, 2004)

My only hope is that he doesn't know where I live.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 24, 2004)

Now that Miguel has successfully mimiced Neutron, who does he look like? Tyroc or Neutron? Or a combination of both?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

Probably a white fellow with a tight hairdo and great ass.  Or maybe one of those two colored dudes from the original Star Trek!  That could be fun!  I present to you Zebra Boy, formerly known as Miguel.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> That could be fun!  I present to you Zebra Boy, formerly known as Miguel.




As long as I get to keep the tight hairdo and the great ass, I'm ok with that


----------



## Agamon (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh, jeez...let's just assume you look like the last person you Mimic.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2004)

hmm is this the lull before the storm?


----------



## Agamon (Mar 25, 2004)

Heh, Cal, Elementor, and Mimic are all out playing Living Greyhawk tonight.  Wednesdays will tend to be slow.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2004)

Just meant that it seems like things are slowing down, for the big burst of action or maybe this is it


----------



## Calinon (Mar 25, 2004)

No no, we don't plow ahead recklessly.  That's my campaign's job   Much more relaxed this is.

And Agamon takes all the fun out of mimicing two people hehe


----------



## Agamon (Mar 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Just meant that it seems like things are slowing down, for the big burst of action or maybe this is it




Didn't go at all like I expected.  I hate players, they're always messing things up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

cool beans, means a sooner entrance for Misha


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2004)

For my character, I think I'll stick with my old character's name, since I think it's kind of cool. On Friday, prepare to meet the cutting shards of ice found in the explorer and mountain climber *Jennifer Laroux, The Blizzard.*

Jennifer will be a hero built on the Alternate Form: Semisolid (Cloud of Ice) with a few extras and Power Stunts.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> For my character, I think I'll stick with my old character's name, since I think it's kind of cool. On Friday, prepare to meet the cutting shards of ice found in the explorer and mountain climber *Jennifer Laroux, The Blizzard.*
> 
> Jennifer will be a hero built on the Alternate Form: Semisolid (Cloud of Ice) with a few extras and Power Stunts.



 Huzzah, sounds like a fun character


----------



## Agamon (Mar 26, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> For my character, I think I'll stick with my old character's name, since I think it's kind of cool. On Friday, prepare to meet the cutting shards of ice found in the explorer and mountain climber *Jennifer Laroux, The Blizzard.*
> 
> Jennifer will be a hero built on the Alternate Form: Semisolid (Cloud of Ice) with a few extras and Power Stunts.




Coolness...no pun intended.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2004)

*Hammerhead's Character*

*Blizzard
Real Name:* Jennifer Laroux
*Occupation:* Mountain climber, explorer, corporate spokeswoman

*Combat Abilities (22 points)*
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Base Defense Bonus: +5
Initiative: +2
Melee Attack: +7 punch (+3S), +8 ice shards (+11S/L)
Ranged Attack: none, but may stretch 40' to attack
Defense: 17
Flat-Footed Defense: 15
Damage Save: +5
Fortitude Save: +5
Reflex Save: +2
Will Save: +5
Move: 30' (40' in Alternate Form)

*Abilities (24 points)*
Strength 16/+3
Dexterity 14/+2
Constitution 16/+3
Intelligence 10/+0
Wisdom 16/+3
Charisma 14/+2

*Skills (13 Points)*
Climb (8) +14
Diplomacy (1) +5
Sense Motive (5) +8
Survival (8) +11
Spot (3) +6
Profession: Mountaineer (1) +4

*Feats (17 points)*
Attack Focus: Unarmed (Flaw: Only in Alternate Form)
Blind Fight (Flaw: Only in Alternate Form)
Great Fortitude
Iron Will
Skill Focus: Climb (Flaw: Device)
Toughness
All-Around Sight (Flaw: Only in Alternate Form)
Blindsight (Flaw: Only in Alternate Form)
Immunity: Cold, Critical Hits, Disease, Exhaustion, Poison, Starvation, 
Suffocation (Flaw: Only in Alternate Form)

*Powers (52 points)*
*Ice Cloud:* Alternate Form: Semisolid +8, Extras- Continuous ; Power Stunts- 
Dual Damage, Extra Form: Explosive; Flaws- ; 6pp; Total- 52 points; Source- 
Mutation

*Weakness:* Acute Claustrophobia

*Background:*

 The dark haired woman sat up, her breathing heavy. The nightmare again. She clicked on the gold lamp next to the queen-sized bed, confirming her surroundings, reassuring herself she was back in her room. She was alright. It was just a dream. It wouldn’t ever happen again.

Even as she told herself this last statement, Jen knew it to be a lie. It did happen again, every night, the same dream, over and over. As she reacclimated herself to the unfamiliar surroundings of her luxurious hotel room, her eyes lingered a second too long on the squat hotel minibar. Before she could even formulate the thought, she shook her head instinctively. No. Jen remembered her father, her brother. Two alcoholics, nobodies. She didn’t want to end up like them, to run away and crawl inside a bottle.

The dreams. It was why she didn’t want to go back. The white turned to black.

Realizing that no more sleep would come tonight, Jennifer slowly pulled herself out underneath the covers, padding over to the bathroom to splash some water on her face. As she turned on the main lamp, she winced, catching sight of the digital alarm. 3:30. Damn. Too early. She had been avoiding her work as of late, for good reason. She also had one, very important meeting with a member of the American government today.

It hadn’t always been like this, she reflected, staring into the bathroom mirror. Jennifer had begun her adult life fleeing from her father by enlisting in the United States Army a week after graduation. She didn’t want to spend the rest of the life taking care of her deadbeat, alcoholic father. She was content in the Army, and served two years with high marks from her superior officers. 

Then came the Project, in Russia. Jennifer looked down for a minute. That was confidential. She wasn’t even supposed to think about that, to resist interrogation. After the Project and her time in Russia, she returned back to the States, revealing to her old acquaintances her new-found Elite powers, the somewhat disturbing ability to break apart into moving slivers of ice.

Avoiding her father and brother, not even returning their phone calls (probably just to hit her up for money to support their addiction), she returned to one of the few happy memories of her childhood: rock climbing. With her own natural athleticism, tempered by years of PT, and the survival training offered by the Army, Jen found herself quite adept at it. Catching the eye of a few more experienced climbers, she soon found herself scaling some of the most difficult peaks in the United States. But even that wasn’t enough. Jennifer hadn’t spent much of the money her time in the service earned her, and could afford to take several months off before looking for a real job.

Her break came when she was discussing survival techniques with a climbing acquaintance, Max Leontes. He disclosed he worked for Summit Outfitters, who was organizing an expedition for a mining firm looking to explore the wastes of Antarctica for possible deposits of rhodium. She jumped at the chance, hiring on as a consultant, and she gradually found more and more jobs through Max and Summit, exploring and climbing all over the world. 

She attracted fame during a climb and publicity stunt atop Everest, when a surprise avalanche buried seven climbers. No one could get to them with the weather; no one, of course, except for an Elite capable of traveling quickly across uneven terrain and immune to the freezing cold and stinging wind. 

She found the buried climbers quite quickly by moving up the mountain in the form of swirling ice crystals, and with great effort was able to shift the snow off the buried climbers. Jennifer hadn’t disclosed her Elite abilities to anyone before this, and she attracted quite a bit of fame since one of the climbers was the son of a wealthy politician, even warranting interviews with magazines like Time and Newsweek. Summit Outfitters hired her immediately afterwards to serve as their head spokesperson and public relations expert. 

Life was good for Jennifer: she was well-paid, made a living from her hobby, and even helped save lives. Then, while attempting an extremely dangerous solo climb of K2, her life began to fall apart. While climbing, she heard a far-off boom, carried on the winds. Curious, Jen dismissed the noise and continued climbing, until she then began to notice the tell-tale signs of an avalanche. It struck like lightning, barely giving the woman time to shift to her fast moving blizzard form before she was buried under tons of snow and ice.

The brightness of the snow and ice quickly shifted to darkness, and the white turned to black. She was in no danger of death; while transformed, Jennifer was immune to potentially anything that could hurt her. She didn’t need to breathe, eat, drink, or sleep while transformed. She certainly wasn’t afraid of the cold. Nonetheless, she was entombed in ice, and she herself was only composed of shattered ice herself.

She was trapped motionless for more than two weeks, unable to free herself. Jennifer quickly lost track of time, and the seconds seemed to stretch into years. Several times, she contemplated attempting to shift back to her normal form, knowing that the freezing cold would quickly kill her. Anything to escape. She even experienced hallucinations of horrible visions. 

The rescue workers didn’t expect to find anything more than a body. Instead, they found a living, unconscious woman, and carried her to safety. But each night, every night without fail, Jennifer revisited her tomb since her ‘rescue’ six months ago. She hadn’t returned to her old hobbies artic exploring or mountain climbing. Jennifer conjured excuses and made other plans to avoid such activities; now, even the most innocuous enclosed space Jen avoids with a passion. She doesn’t want to go to a shrink; all her life, she’s dealt with problems by herself. Involving someone else would just be cowardice.

The sound of a thousand panes of glass shattering exploded into the room as Jennifer’s bathrobe fell to the floor and a swirling cloud of ice flew back towards the bed. A single piece of ice switched on the TV, then quickly followed its brothers back towards the cloud, which then reconstituted itself into a woman. At least the job offered a way out with dignity, Jennifer thought, positioning herself comfortably in the bed. Her glance was momentarily diverted by the site of the minibar again, offering sweet oblivion, but Jen was resolute; she knew the alcoholic genes lurked in her DNA. Settling back, she watched the television and feared the coming of sleep.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks good... I likey


----------



## Master_Pugs (Mar 26, 2004)

I'll be out of town until late sunday, just tag me along as necessary


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

Cool character, but me gots a few questions and a mention about skills cause I'm at work and taking a break 

Skill Focus: Climb (Flaw: Device)
... you have no devices purchased with power points.  How are you taking this flaw?

*Skills (5 Points)*
... you need to spend 12-18 power points on skills.  Agamon mentioned that a while back when Toki was creating his character.

Base Attack Bonus: +4
Base Defense Bonus: +5
Attack Focus: Unarmed
Blind Fight
... you have some serious combat training going on in there somewhere.  Like experienced soliders to special forces training (love Chris Finney's benchmarks).

That's a pretty neat character.  We'll be reminded of Sandstone and probably try to kill her hehe


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2004)

I missed the point about the skills requirements. It's just as well, since I wanted more ranks in Climb and Survival anyway. The device associated with Skill Focus is a set of advanced climbing tools.

As for my attacks, defenses, and feats, yes Jennifer is ex-military. However, I'm not a fan of Finney's benchmarks...ultimately, they tend to limit characters into tightly-defined roles. I didn't think that Blind Fighting fit my character very well, but I needed it for Blindsight since Blizzard can sense air currents while Semisolid.

I was kind of tired when I posted it, and I'm sure there's quite a few mathematical errors.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

Looks great.  Cal's right though, a few more points in skills would be cool.  Attributes are a tad on the high side, bit not unacceptable for an ex-military woman that climbs mountains for a living.

Blizzard vs Sandstone would be a great fight.  Elementor could add some water, throw in some bikinis, and we'd have a great mud wrestling match.  Hmm, the bikins wouldn't stay on long (not that that's a bad thing).  

Hmm, which reminds me...a word of warning.  As you can see with Elementor, I'm not crazy about the idea of clothing transforming with Alternate Form, it makes less than zero sense.  Just so you know and are willing to deal with that.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 27, 2004)

Wouldn't the cost be 7 points per rank? Alternate form and 2 extras...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Wouldn't the cost be 7 points per rank? Alternate form and 2 extras...




Alt. Form (+8) + 1 extra + 2 stunts = 52 points


----------



## Mimic (Mar 27, 2004)

Ah yes, I mistook the extra form as an extra no a stunt


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 28, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Looks great.  Cal's right though, a few more points in skills would be cool.  Attributes are a tad on the high side, bit not unacceptable for an ex-military woman that climbs mountains for a living.
> 
> Blizzard vs Sandstone would be a great fight.  Elementor could add some water, throw in some bikinis, and we'd have a great mud wrestling match.  Hmm, the bikins wouldn't stay on long (not that that's a bad thing).
> 
> Hmm, which reminds me...a word of warning.  As you can see with Elementor, I'm not crazy about the idea of clothing transforming with Alternate Form, it makes less than zero sense.  Just so you know and are willing to deal with that.




I have re-edited my character; major changes include more skill points, the loss of a few feats, and a reduction in ability scores. I think that the idea of non-transforming clothes might be a cool visual (not like that!). As far as sand vs. ice, that would be interesting.


----------



## Victim (Mar 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The new erratta has no free extra for force fields.  Not a big deal really.  I do like my "affect others by touch" extra though, would be a shame to be rid of it, but I can always use a hero point to acquire it for a while.




In some cases, the new errata doesn't include important elements of the old errata.  For example, the skill synergy between Disable Device and Demolitions was removed.  Energy Control was mostly changed back to the original text; in many cases, EC is acting as an attack effect rather than control effect.  Is the new errata replacing or working with the old errata?  After all, FF + extra at a cost of 2/rank instead of 1 makes plenty of sense.

Also, I find the new errata highly suspect in many ways.  With all the permanent stats and powers, Neutralize and similar powers are pretty useless.  Deflection wasn't exactly a strong defensive power in the first place, now it takes a 1/2 action.  I've seen several other people with similar complaints.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2004)

I am baaaaaaaack....


----------



## Agamon (Mar 28, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> In some cases, the new errata doesn't include important elements of the old errata.  For example, the skill synergy between Disable Device and Demolitions was removed.  Energy Control was mostly changed back to the original text; in many cases, EC is acting as an attack effect rather than control effect.  Is the new errata replacing or working with the old errata?  After all, FF + extra at a cost of 2/rank instead of 1 makes plenty of sense.
> 
> Also, I find the new errata highly suspect in many ways.  With all the permanent stats and powers, Neutralize and similar powers are pretty useless.  Deflection wasn't exactly a strong defensive power in the first place, now it takes a 1/2 action.  I've seen several other people with similar complaints.




Yeah, that's why I'm amalgamating the two.  Errata doesn't usually change back something that's been changed for the better, pretty strange.

As for Neutralize, I agree, not sure why some of those powers are permanent.  I can see a case for them being permanent in many cases (especially super-stats that have the Trained source).  And if you take a main power that's permanent and add extra's that aren't, the whole power is unable to be Neutralized.  So yeah, those changes duration changes are being ignored.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am baaaaaaaack....




What happened to late Sunday night?  Everything went well, I hope.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2004)

Everything went great, rode a subway for the first time it was cool  oh I picked the wrong itenerary on Priceline.com, so I had to come back earlier then I thought  always measure twice, and cut once


----------



## Agamon (Mar 28, 2004)

I just picked up PvP: the Dork Ages.  I don't know how, but I've gotta find a way to insert Chessmaster, Brunhilde, Silly Putty and The Blue Skull into this game...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 28, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I have re-edited my character; major changes include more skill points, the loss of a few feats, and a reduction in ability scores. I think that the idea of non-transforming clothes might be a cool visual (not like that!). As far as sand vs. ice, that would be interesting.




That looks great Hammerhead.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

ooooh we have approval perhaps... and soon I can crash the party


----------



## Master_Pugs (Mar 29, 2004)

Back...   and better then ever some may say?  Intrigued?  Look inside for details!!


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

This comic needs a slick holofoil cover... or a platinum edition like back in the mid nineties  those gimmicks were cool


----------



## Agamon (Mar 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> This comic needs a slick holofoil cover... or a platinum edition like back in the mid nineties  those gimmicks were cool




Well, there's 8 different versions of Issue 1, like the McFarlane Spider-Man...just send $10 to me, and it's on it's way...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

ooooh... McFarlane's Spiderman was pretty kickass


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey, and here I thought Minotaurs were carnivores.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Hey, and here I thought Minotaurs were carnivores.



 That reminds me of a Farside cartoon...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

/Ralph on

"When I grow up, I want to go to Bovine University!"

/Ralph off


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

Bovine University...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Back to the game, I saw my sheet was on the Game Homepage, which I must say is nice, a good collection of my info, I need to write up stuff for Water Margin, Tommy's corporation and other elements, and I will probably redo EPIC bleh... so much to do and so little time  I like your stuff for American Freedom though and I want to see more on Evolution


----------



## Agamon (Mar 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Back to the game, I saw my sheet was on the Game Homepage, which I must say is nice, a good collection of my info, I need to write up stuff for Water Margin, Tommy's corporation and other elements, and I will probably redo EPIC bleh... so much to do and so little time  I like your stuff for American Freedom though and I want to see more on Evolution




I hear ya.  I hope to get some more stuff up there as soon as I can.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, I guess mocking the walking slab of muscle wasn't the smartest thing to do.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Well, I guess mocking the walking slab of muscle wasn't the smartest thing to do.



 There are easier less painful methods of suicide


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> There are easier less painful methods of suicide




Yea, but it was such an easy shot, really how often is an opportunity like that going to come along?


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 31, 2004)

If you're unlucky, most likely never again


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

Did I hear that the investigators have arrived LOL


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 31, 2004)

Is that us?  Shoot, I had better write up my background; I had no idea we'd be entering so quickly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

I doubt it just wishful thinking, though my character is an investigator, but I think we arrive at Issue #3 or something


----------



## Agamon (Mar 31, 2004)

Heh, no, you're not 'assigned to this case' yet.   You'll each have your own little storylines to start the 3rd issue...as will every other PC, concurrent with one or two NPC storylines.  That should be quite maddening for me.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

estimated ETA for the start of Issue #3?  Just wondering I will be out of the country starting the 3rd, but I should be able to post during my exodus


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

A 37 diplomacy check... 37?  Isn't this opposed by sense motive?  Who in the hell has a 17 sense motive that can even try to oppose that! 

*rattle rattle* 20!  That's a 37 diplomacy check!

Diplomatic person:  "Um... 'scuse me mister evil mastermind, but could you please forgoe your evilness, dismantle your sinister death ray and become the fifth teletubby?"

Evil Mastermind:  "Well, damn... you convinced me!"

And the world was saved from ruin... and children rejoiced.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 31, 2004)

No, Bluff is opposed by Sense Motive, not Diplomacy. Diplomacy has static DCs to shift the attitude of your target or targets, from hostile to ally. However, there's quite a bit of leeway on determining when or even if Diplomacy is successful.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

Well if it is any consolation Misha has a Sense Motive +10, and a Diplomacy Check of +15, with a +18 versus females and those that find him attractive  with a Bluff of +14 as well, again +17 versus females


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

So he's a sleezy snake oil peddler willing to say anything to get his way, especially with women?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> So he's a sleezy snake oil peddler willing to say anything to get his way, especially with women?



 Actually more of a Batman, I am so cool, you just want to tell me what I want to know, and the girls love me, but I can't be tamed... intimidating fellow who says just the right thing, in every situation 

But I have no friends, because I am focused on my work kind of guy


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

If you're nice, I'll let you borrow my cadilac... 'cause the chicks dig the car.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2004)

tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Huh." Neutron says, scratching his chin and sensing her disappointment. "Well, I always thought I'd end up working for some pharmaceutical company or something, but it didn't quite work out like that. Some doors close behind you, but others there's others in front of you waiting to be opened."




Hint, hint. Sounds like Neutron's already trying to recruit some people. I guess AF has lower standards than UNJE 

Misha actually has no friends because he has the unfortunate habit of killing their loved ones. Although Tyroc will just be jealous that another lady's man is in town.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2004)

> Minotaur blinks a few times, his sight begining to return. His nostrils flare at Tyrone's taunts, but he glances over at Eagle and continues to sit, back to the wall, saying nothing. (This is what we call a 'minor miracle')
> 
> Calvin walks over to Eagle, smiling at Tyrone's tirade. He tells her something and she nods. "Tyrone," she says, "could you skip the stand up routine and just eat? The investigators are here and waiting on us."



Holy crap... I wasn't taunting!  I even avoided mentioning beef to him.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey HH... Once you go black...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

LOL Calinon

I can't say I disagree with that statement


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 1, 2004)

Uhh...  okay...  just for reference is it Tyroc or Tyrone...  because if I'm not mistaken they've become synonymous...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

I think they both work


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2004)

They are synonomous now


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 1, 2004)

I see...  spiffy...  I'll stick to Tyroc...  more unique, but for reference what was it originally?


----------



## Elementor (Apr 1, 2004)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> I see...  spiffy...  I'll stick to Tyroc...  more unique, but for reference what was it originally?




Tyrone is his given name.  Tyroc is his superhero name.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Holy crap... I wasn't taunting!  I even avoided mentioning beef to him.




Heh, it don't take much to taunt Minotaur.  Tyrone opening his mouth, for example...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 1, 2004)

I hate to say this, but, I really shouldn't have done this.  I don't have time to runa game like this, that's why we quit in the first place, I should have just left it dead.  So, sorry to my players and the new guys about to join on, but I bit off more than I can chew.  btw, just kidding.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2004)

Cruel, but very funny. Thanks for reminding me that today is April Fool's Day. Let the inane hijinks ensue. 

I'm nearly finished with my background, and I apologize for the lengthy wait. My initial beginning was something very stylistic, but quickly degenerated into a boring biography, so I'm trying something different.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

I like pie... and I almost cried.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2004)

Only three blocks seperate our workplaces... you nearly got very hurt.


----------



## Deva (Apr 1, 2004)

I will fong you, until your insides are out, your outsides are in, your intrails will become your extrails I will w-rip... all the p... ung. Pain, lots of pain!!


----------



## Mimic (Apr 1, 2004)

Must... resist... urge... to... kill


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 1, 2004)

...thanks K...  Thanks for reminding me why I hate April 1st...  so utterly innnane.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Heh, sorry, that was mean.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

oooooh things move along... yay!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2004)

I blame the Canuck humor. You never get used to it.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I blame the Canuck humor. You never get used to it.




We need to laugh a lot to keep warm, dontchaknow?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> We need to laugh a lot to keep warm, dontchaknow?



 ehhhhhh


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

Sorry, you fail Canadian 101.  We don't draw it out.

In other news, I didn't get beat up by Eagle


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

damn you Canadians and your uppity ways!

I think Misha and Eagle may have to get to know each other better


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> ehhhhhh




Yeah, that's the Fonz.  It's more like this:

So, where aboot d'ya keep da back bacon an' beer in 'ere, eh?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Or maybe Misha and Eagle do know each other better, eh GM-san?


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2004)

You know, even though I live in Minnesota I've never really experienced that strong accent. It sounds kind of funny, doncha know?

Looks like Tyroc has even more competition now...and it can be hard to beat someone with both Attractive and Super Charisma. Besides, I thought Misha didn't have any friends?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, even though I live in Minnesota I've never really experienced that strong accent. It sounds kind of funny, doncha know?
> 
> Looks like Tyroc has even more competition now...and it can be hard to beat someone with both Attractive and Super Charisma. Besides, I thought Misha didn't have any friends?



 He has no friends, but he knows lots of people, hence the Connected Feat


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Or maybe Misha and Eagle do know each other better, eh GM-san?




Hmmm...that might be conflict of interest, there.  Plus, we've already established 2 ex-beaus, a third in 3 issues will make her look like a skank.   

Not that we can rule out anything in the future...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

Fame is a wonderful thing... I'm sure Steve Tyler is a good example of how fame beats the snot out of high charisma


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmmm...that might be conflict of interest, there.  Plus, we've already established 2 ex-beaus, a third in 3 issues will make her look like a skank.
> 
> Not that we can rule out anything in the future...



 Gotcha... gives you subplot material to work with... bleh whatever, I am a sucker for romance 

Anyways I do agree, Fame can do wonders  look at Paragon...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, even though I live in Minnesota I've never really experienced that strong accent. It sounds kind of funny, doncha know?




And here I thought everyone in Minnesota sounded like the people in the movie Fargo.   

Actually, I think I'm related to a good chunk the state of Minnesota.  Anika and I are polar opposites, except for 2 things: our Scandinavian roots and love of hockey.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gotcha... gives you subplot material to work with... bleh whatever, I am a sucker for romance




Really?  I had no idea...   

You missed the second part if my post, which could be good sub-plot material...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Ooooh the future


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Ooooh the future




Well, she is currently on the rebound...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Well, she is currently on the rebound...



 Hey no fair, I can't play yet  I have to wait and wait and wait


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Fame is a wonderful thing... I'm sure Steve Tyler is a good example of how fame beats the snot out of high charisma




Does that mean Liv Tyler is a good example of how Attractive beats the snot out of high inteligence?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

Liv Tyler is an example of "I'd hit it!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Liv Tyler is an example of "I'd hit it!"



 And that had to be said why?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

Because to leave it unsaid would have left a void in my life, eh.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Hey no fair, I can't play yet  I have to wait and wait and wait




Yea, what ever. What women wouldn't want someone who could be any guy she wanted.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yea, what ever. What women wouldn't want someone who could be any guy she wanted.



 When you are the man, you don't need to pretend to be someone else


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Before you ask, Elementor, no, I'm not kicking you out of the game.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice things are moving along  I hope I am back before Issue #3 starts


----------



## Elementor (Apr 3, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Before you ask, Elementor, no, I'm not kicking you out of the game.




Good, cause I was sitting here swearing at you until I read this.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

HH, you actually have 26 points spent in abilities, not 24, so you're 2 points over.


----------



## Victim (Apr 3, 2004)

2 points over?  Either I messed up, or HH had miscalculated his initial stat cost so my cuts were subtracting from an erroneous total.  I blame HH.

I reccomend cutting some base defense or CHA, or flawing Blindsight and Attack Focus to work with alternate form.

Where's Kiro from?  I was thinking that maybe a North American team would be more inclusive than strictly US team.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

I wonder what will happen


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Kiro is Japanese.  Max is Greek.  Aaron is Canadian.  The others are American.  When the US drops its ties with the UN, it pretty much isolates itself from Canada and Mexico, so this team is definitely going to be American.  Which you would think would preclude foreigners from the team.  Huh, wonder how that's going to work...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

America kicks ass solo stylee


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Kiro is Japanese. Max is Greek. Aaron is Canadian. The others are American. When the US drops its ties with the UN, it pretty much isolates itself from Canada and Mexico, so this team is definitely going to be American. Which you would think would preclude foreigners from the team. Huh, wonder how that's going to work...



Not really, America has to be getting a huge influx of Elites avoiding the Elite registration act, so it makes sense to have foreign nationals being recruited.  Especially elites of ethnic backgrounds that have suffered persecution previously.  I'm betting a majority of the Jewish elites among others emmigrate from their nations to avoid the seeming persecution of being forced to register yourself like your some kind of criminal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

But elites are criminals


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2004)

I accept full responsibility for the error. I know better than to argue with Victim about M&M rules. Unless I'm right, of course. (Super Skill does NOT stack with Super Wisdom!) I've Flawed Attack Focus and Blindfight as Victim suggested, since I get him to make all of my characters these days.

I would imagine that many of these registered elites are going to be 'drafted' for the good of society, so they can use their powers to help others. And maintain the power of their nation government. 

Wasn't the original cast supposed to be from Continental America? I mean, why go all the way to Japan to kidnap some Elite, and then ship him over America? I know from experience that UPS doesn't take bodies. I'm wondering how exactly Agamon is going to manage this, both for the foreigners and for the minor, but I have the utmost confidence in his skills. He'll probably just kidnap you all again.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

I can kidnap myself, thank you very much


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2004)

We already know how it will happen.

Aaron's family will either blow up over Dallas, get shot by some crooks in the airport, or were actually responsible for his abduction in the first place. And Kiro will fall in love with McDonalds, gain 80 pounds and become a North American so he doesn't have to give grease up.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2004)

Kiro isn't very nice. All he does is complain, complain, complain about America. You think he doesn't like it over here or something. He's actually kind of lucky, since he didn't even have to pay airfare for his free trip to North America.

Given Aaron's background, it might make some sense for his parents to arrange his kidnapping. But even if they do die, or prove to be bad guys, there's still no way American Freedom is letting a 14 year old kid on the team.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

Miguel is actually Mexican, he entered the United States illegally in search for his birth parents. I will have to find the background I wrote up but never sent. Aaron will age 10 years as he flys through a rupture in time and space, while everyone else on the plane mysteriously dies.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Not really, America has to be getting a huge influx of Elites avoiding the Elite registration act, so it makes sense to have foreign nationals being recruited.  Especially elites of ethnic backgrounds that have suffered persecution previously.  I'm betting a majority of the Jewish elites among others emmigrate from their nations to avoid the seeming persecution of being forced to register yourself like your some kind of criminal.




Interesting thought.  That doesn't mean that they'd be used in a government team, though.  It would, however, mean that another team would be needed even more than originally thought to deal with the influx...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel is actually Mexican, he entered the United States illegally in search for his birth parents. I will have to find the background I wrote up but never sent. Aaron will age 10 years as he flys through a rupture in time and space, while everyone else on the plane mysteriously dies.




Miguel isn't a legal immigrant?  Oy.  Yeah, that background would be nice, Mimic...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

All interesting ideas, espcially Kiro falling in love with Rotten Ronnie's, let's see if I can talk Pugs into that...


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Miguel isn't a legal immigrant?  Oy.  Yeah, that background would be nice, Mimic...




It's on my computer somewhere, I was just about finished when the game went on hiatis and it got lost in the shuffle, but since I never thrown anything away it should be here somewhere.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

Mimic you used Michelle at the end of your post i think you meant Miguel right, must have gotten your characters conused


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mimic you used Michelle at the end of your post i think you meant Miguel right, must have gotten your characters conused




D'oh, I will have to edit that, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> D'oh, I will have to edit that, thanks for the heads up.




Hehe, I was going to point that out too.  I thought maybe Miguel changed his shape to look like Michelle...


----------



## Elementor (Apr 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> We already know how it will happen.
> 
> Aaron's family will either blow up over Dallas, get shot by some crooks in the airport, or were actually responsible for his abduction in the first place.




Deja Vu all over again....


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

In all of you, much angst I sense...


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> In all of you, much angst I sense...




Getting kidnapped and then tortured for a couple of months will do that...


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm playing out Kiro's frustration for a good reason...  he was hanging out happily in Japan one night...  when he was suddenly kidnappped and hauled into an isolationist America...  tell me you wouldn't be bitter, keeping in mind his strong family ties.  Oh, and as for America in this world? Think Iron Curtain boys, because this's how that went down, only with a few more land grabs, keep in mind this is the future right?  I'm just playing it as America if the country kept going the way it's going...  Hello propaghanda...  I'm just waiting to see the posters asking me to join up and fight for the home I was hauled into head first...  oh wait...  nevermind, already there...  well damn my eyes...


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2004)

Really, Japan and America are likely to be strong allies. They're already trading partners, and Japan has sided with America with regard to Elite registration.

Nor has the America Agamon presented ever been portrayed as "Iron Curtain," and I hardly feel that America is heading in that direction in the present. (However, this falls under the heading of politics, forbidden in EN World, and therefore neither you nor I should talk about it.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah I am not sure if this Amrica is Iron Curtain more or less, its the land of the free, but also a land in flux and change especially after the Mexico City disaster and post mandatory Elite Registration 

Japan in ways is allies with both America and the UN after the fact since the UNJE spent several hundred billions of dollars in helping rebuild Japan after the Quake  but at the same time its all god I will let Agamon explin his vision, he does America better then me...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I will let Agamon explin his vision, he does America better then me...




Now there be some irony...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

I thought you would enjoy the statemnt


----------



## Victim (Apr 4, 2004)

Maybe you missed what the UN from Generation Legacy is doing, Master Pugs.  You can think Iron Curtain, but think that about the UN.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Maybe you missed what the UN from Generation Legacy is doing, Master Pugs.  You can think Iron Curtain, but think that about the UN.



 Is the UNJE really all that bad  it's not like a shadowy conspiracy exists that seeks to control everyone on the planet for their own good bcause they know better then you... that is just an urban legend; in reality the shadowy organization is just a cooking club and they share pie recipes 

Paragon makes a mean dutch apple pie btw


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yay.  Let's go and reveal a freaking secret identity to everyone around!  Great job!


----------



## Deva (Apr 5, 2004)

> And which one of your lives fit into normal society? Tyroc? Tyrone? or was it Mr. Rhymes?




Okay issue....

How would Miguel even know Mr Rhymes was Tyrone? Tyrone has always acted like Luthor was some other guy all together, and very convincingly. Even in Issue 1 when he got the money transfered from his account.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Luthor's a good buddy to have, yo. He won't mind me takin' a few large out of his account. The password is his way to let me in to an uhh," Tyrone pauses, thinking of the right words. "Let's call it an emergancy fund. It changes after each use, just in case I'm overheard."




I don't see how Miguel could have figured it out from one side of an overheard conversation that happened more than 24 hours before, especially considering all things that have happened since.

Just my two cents on that.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

maybe a side effect of his mimic power?


----------



## Deva (Apr 5, 2004)

That's just it, I don't remember him ever actually mimicing him. And from quickly scanning the two issues, I can see it.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2004)

When he was on the phone arranging the money transfer he was Mr. Rhymes



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Jason Smith, investment manager, please," Tyrone says, losing all hint of his ghetto accent and speech. The phone says something back, which is lost in the sound of a passing car, but Tyrone replies shortly, "Luthor Rhymes."
> 
> After a very short pause, the phone comes to life again, and you hear a man's voice from the speaker, muffled by Tyrone's ear. "Hello Mr. Rhymes, Jason Smith speaking. It's good to hear from you after so long."




I would think that Miguel is smart enough to realise that Tyroc wouldn't commit fraud by pretending to be someone else, I could be wrong though, Aggy if you don't think Miguel would clue into it, let me know and I will edit.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2004)

> And Tyroc immediately smashes his fist into Miguels face to shut him up after he reveals Tyroc's secret identity to anyone within earshot. If he proceeds to speak anything about that after that point, he'll be hit with a paralysis beam.
> 
> Now Tyroc shall never trust you. Well done.




Dude, were in a small little waiting room, there is nobody around.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nobody but Screaming Eagle, Neutron, Jersey Devil and lord knows what other prison security is around, unless them being in the conversation has been a figment of my imagination. The small room only exasperates the situation, making private conversations nearly impossible.

Miguel I think has mimiced me twice now as well, and I may have been subtle in issue 1 but not that subtle, especially when I gave up the next access code in case you guys needed it and I was not able to get more cash in our escape.

While we aren't famous, this is like Batman and Superman having a public argument and Batman saying, "Well, why don't you just slap on some glasses and go play reporter as Clark Kent like you always do?"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok, actually I am some what confused here. Isn't Tyrone/Tyroc the whole secret identity thing with Rhymes being the alias of Tyrone that he uses in the business world?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Ok, actually I am some what confused here. Isn't Tyrone/Tyroc the whole secret identity thing with Rhymes being the alias of Tyrone that he uses in the business world?



Rhymes is what he uses so he can escape his life if need be.  Where he stores a reserve of wealth so if he gets in trouble, he can vanish in a way nobody can find him.  And he can access that wealth in a way that nobody knows it's him doing it.

Tyroc never revealed his identity as Tyrone Carter.  By the time the news got a hold of it in issue 1, it was already out of the bag, so he just said screw it.  I knew that would happen in the prologue but didn't worry.  After all, he always had Rhymes to fall back on.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

secret identities are a pain in the ass to actually maintain in all actuality... but a needed evil at times


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

I edited mine... but jeeze.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tyroc never revealed his identity as Tyrone Carter.  By the time the news got a hold of it in issue 1, it was already out of the bag, so he just said screw it.  I knew that would happen in the prologue but didn't worry.  After all, he always had Rhymes to fall back on.




So you had two different secret identities? That's freaking great  

I just thought it was a name he used to make himself look more respectable, like some writes use different pen names.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

it begins...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, hopefully the deaths of 10,000,000 people can put some things into perspective...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup, it does.  We're all glad it wasn't New York, cause then we'd all miss out on visiting with Tyrone's mama.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, hopefully the deaths of 10,000,000 people can put some things into perspective...



 and its all Pantheon's fault


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey now...  wait a sec...  isn't it the big mystic extrplanar evil guy named Overlord or whatever at fault?  ...or was I not paying attention when I read GL...?


----------



## Victim (Apr 5, 2004)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Hey now...  wait a sec...  isn't it the big mystic extrplanar evil guy named Overlord or whatever at fault?  ...or was I not paying attention when I read GL...?




The Pantheon was responsible for Mexico City.  Oceania has always been at war with Eurasia.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Hey now...  wait a sec...  isn't it the big mystic extrplanar evil guy named Overlord or whatever at fault?  ...or was I not paying attention when I read GL...?



 LOL your right I just like to post nonsense


----------



## Agamon (Apr 5, 2004)

Pugs, Pugs, Pugs...  *shake my head*


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2004)

Like I said, I didn't realise that Rhymes was another secret identity, Miguel might be an ass but he wouldn't blab other people's secrets.

Perhaps it would be easiest to edit out the last part of the conversation and just leave in Tyroc and Tryone. Although Tyroc should still hit him (mmm, crunchy role play.)

Let me know, what you think is best Aggy.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Meh, just you get interrupted and continue your speech, wisely not mentioning Rhymes, then go have your smoke and nurse your slightly sore jaw.  Not like Tyrone is a powerhouse, more surprising than anything.  Probably won't even hurt in a few minutes.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, hopefully the deaths of 10,000,000 people can put some things into perspective...




At this time I am uncertain what Miguel would do, I am having trouble imaging 10 million people just blinking out of existance, let alone it being my home city.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 5, 2004)

Am I an ass too if I agree with Miguel? Or am I an ass for entirely unrelated reasons? I do, however, think that he entirely overrepresents the protagonists' 'fame.' I mean, they were on the news for five minutes; it's not like they're famous or anything.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

Meh... Tyroc is famous though


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

So where are them reactions


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2004)

We are supposed to react?  The only reaction that has come to mind so far is "Sooo, does this mean we need to catch the bus home?"

Just doesn't quite seem to fit the situation.

Well, I did have another.  I briefly toyed with, "Sooo, who's up for Taco Bell?" but dismissed that one out of hand.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

Nah I just think your supposed to sit there and just go... 'what in the hell...'


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

Then we're on the right track!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Stunned silence from the PCs is understandable, didn't think I'd get it from the players though...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

It stunned silence or lots of smart ass comments... we chose the former.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2004)

You could just post you're sitting there in stunned silence, you know. It gives Agamon something to build on. Or you could swear vengeance in a nice dramatic speech. Or, failing that, you could go get some Taco Bell.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

I was seeing him anyway at the bar, and harassed him there 

Everything I wanted to post sounded corny, smart assed _and_ unfeeling, so I opted for real silence.  It was a real conversation stopper post.  Worked like a charm!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah actually for clarification there is a crater, but it is smooth as glass like it was cleanly scooped out... their was a bright flash, and then it was gone... its an eerie site a huge massive, well just super huge glass bowl


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yeah actually for clarification there is a crater, but it is smooth as glass like it was cleanly scooped out... their was a bright flash, and then it was gone... its an eerie site a huge massive, well just super huge glass bowl




Yep, I know, but details are sketchy at the moment.  Eagle just knows it's gone.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

oh yeah just making sure  you the man


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Hehe, wonder what Miguel thinks?  "Thank God it wasn't Mexic...d'oh!"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, but notice nobody has said anything like "Thank god it wasn't <insert city here>" out loud


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yeah, but notice nobody has said anything like "Thank god it wasn't <insert city here>" out loud




Yes, this is a good, decent thing...


----------



## Elementor (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yeah actually for clarification there is a crater, but it is smooth as glass like it was cleanly scooped out... their was a bright flash, and then it was gone... its an eerie site a huge massive, well just super huge glass bowl




Skateboarders around the globe rejoice.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Mexico City is...gone."
> 
> "Huh?  Where did it go?" Jersey Devil says, confused.
> 
> ...




Obi-Wan: "I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced." 

Sorry, had to say it but I couldnt see any way to fit it into the main storyline.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2004)

Now I actually wonder whether or not Mexico City is really destroyed. I mean, it might be, but this is a Dimensional Slide Engine, right? What if it transported Mexico City to that other dimension?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Now I actually wonder whether or not Mexico City is really destroyed. I mean, it might be, but this is a Dimensional Slide Engine, right? What if it transported Mexico City to that other dimension?



 Interesting idea, Hammerhead... but I reveal nothing...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

> _OOC:The way I read it was that Tryoc and Miguel were arguing, JD jumped in to break it up while Eagle got the message, he never had time to storm outside_



Meh, he had no reason to 'jump in' until I slugged you.  I'll ice my hand later


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Now I actually wonder whether or not Mexico City is really destroyed. I mean, it might be, but this is a Dimensional Slide Engine, right? What if it transported Mexico City to that other dimension?




Maybe Overseer's making a Beyonder world...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2004)

Expect things to slow down a wee bit as the NHL playoffs get under way...at least as long as Montreal and Calgary are around.  I expect a post a day still, though.

And let me save you a post, Elementor:



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> So, then the slow down will only last for a little less than a week?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds good, I will be AFK for a few days starting tomorrow... bleh  can't wait to get Misha started


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 7, 2004)

I finally finished by character's background. Well, actually, I finished it a while ago, but I couldn't finish a version I really liked. So I ended up posting the one I had finished, instead of delaying Agamon with more ambivalence. 

In reference to "The Project," I have no idea what this refers to. I left it purposefully mysterious, and Jennifer avoids thinking about it whenever possible. It's definitely involved with the military, and probably Top Secret, but that's all I really knew. The interesting thing is that before going to Russia, Jen never had any Elite powers...returning from Russia, she manifested them.

Look back on page 26 for the background, I just wanted to keep everything in one spot. I'll try and find a nice picture too, time to scan the IMDB.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 7, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Expect things to slow down a wee bit as the NHL playoffs get under way...at least as long as Montreal and Calgary are around.  I expect a post a day still, though.
> 
> And let me save you a post, Elementor




Bah.  I plan to watch a great deal of hockey in the near future myself.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I finally finished by character's background. Well, actually, I finished it a while ago, but I couldn't finish a version I really liked. So I ended up posting the one I had finished, instead of delaying Agamon with more ambivalence.
> 
> In reference to "The Project," I have no idea what this refers to. I left it purposefully mysterious, and Jennifer avoids thinking about it whenever possible. It's definitely involved with the military, and probably Top Secret, but that's all I really knew. The interesting thing is that before going to Russia, Jen never had any Elite powers...returning from Russia, she manifested them.
> 
> Look back on page 26 for the background, I just wanted to keep everything in one spot. I'll try and find a nice picture too, time to scan the IMDB.




Awesome, Hammerhead.  I'll get that up on the website, ASAP.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Bah.  I plan to watch a great deal of hockey in the near future myself.




I was, of course, referring to the inevitable smartalec comment concerning the length of the Habs and Flames playoff lives...


----------



## Elementor (Apr 8, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I was, of course, referring to the inevitable smartalec comment concerning the length of the Habs and Flames playoff lives...




That doesnt need to be said though since it is universally known that they will be eliminated in 4 games or so.... Notice I didnt take any Flames or Habs in our hockey pool.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 8, 2004)

Heh, a little cut-and-paste, Toki, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Victim (Apr 8, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Now I actually wonder whether or not Mexico City is really destroyed. I mean, it might be, but this is a Dimensional Slide Engine, right? What if it transported Mexico City to that other dimension?




My interpretation was that, due the presence of a city in the "same" location (the side effect of the DSE seems to have made the 2 dimension coterminus - I think that's the Manual of the Planes terminology), the two cities interfered destructively with each other.   Like 2 waves 180 degrees out of phase.  Outside the twin cities, the "waveforms" (characteristics of each dimension) would be more different, so they would cancel out.  But the wave interactions still might be been responsible for all the other weird phenonemon - except Chaos messing with Sarah.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah your pretty close to what I was thinking Victim...

btw Agamon copy and paste is fine, I figured you would anyways


----------



## Agamon (Apr 10, 2004)

Hmmm.  I know I swore off MMORPGs a couple years ago, but I've given City of Heroes a good look, and it would be something I might try.  Who else might be interested?


----------



## Mimic (Apr 10, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  I know I swore off MMORPGs a couple years ago, but I've given City of Heroes a good look, and it would be something I might try.  Who else might be interested?




I am interested although I too have swore off MMORPGs (at least till WOW)


----------



## Calinon (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll be trying it out


----------



## Elementor (Apr 10, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  I know I swore off MMORPGs a couple years ago, but I've given City of Heroes a good look, and it would be something I might try.  Who else might be interested?




Funny you say that 3 days after asked your brother if he and you were getting it.

I do expect Deva and I to be trying it out.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 10, 2004)

/me pokes his head out from under his rock

City of heroes?


----------



## Elementor (Apr 11, 2004)

Pre-ordered 2 copies of City of Heroes today.  Also have 2 new computers getting built for us.  So we should be ready to play by launch date.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

I, on the other hand, will not pre-order it.  Someplace will have a copy on release date, plus it's not like I'll have time to play it on the last two days of tax time.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 11, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Pre-ordered 2 copies of City of Heroes today.  Also have 2 new computers getting built for us.  So we should be ready to play by launch date.




You're getting new computers again aready???  And you laughed at me for spending what I did on my rig, it still plays brand new FPSs with nary a hiccup.  Not to mention, it's now been over 900 days since I've had to deal with the Blue Screen of Death... 

As for pre-order, you get to play for 3 days before launch.  Not that that's a big deal.  NCsoft is just trying to avoid the usual MMORPG First Week of Doom syndrome, and you'll probably not get to pick which server that PC you play during that time goes.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> You're getting new computers again aready???  And you laughed at me for spending what I did on my rig, it still plays brand new FPSs with nary a hiccup.  Not to mention, it's now been over 900 days since I've had to deal with the Blue Screen of Death...
> 
> As for pre-order, you get to play for 3 days before launch.  Not that that's a big deal.  NCsoft is just trying to avoid the usual MMORPG First Week of Doom syndrome, and you'll probably not get to pick which server that PC you play during that time goes.




With the pre-order you are automatically part of the beta testing plus you supposedly get access to powers that will never be offered otherwise.  Personally, I just want to try a few character typs and see what I like before I start playing for real.

As for the computers, Deva's is from when we moved to Calgary so it's 6 yrs old.  Definately not powerful enough for any online gaming at all anymore.  My computer is a little over 2 yrs old but we got it with just enough to be able to play EQ again.  And while it still meets the requirements to play MMORPGs it barely reaches them and causes problems with video seizing up and stuff.  I figured since I am getting wifey a new comp, I can get one too.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> With the pre-order you are automatically part of the beta testing plus you supposedly get access to powers that will never be offered otherwise. Personally, I just want to try a few character typs and see what I like before I start playing for real.



I was just checking the site for the game.

Beta testing additions closed on April 7th.  After that date, nobody new gets in.   People who participate in beta testing get a special graphic attached to a power that is determined by what store you pre-ordered from.  They also get to reserve a name for opening day.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I was just checking the site for the game.
> 
> Beta testing additions closed on April 7th.  After that date, nobody new gets in.   People who participate in beta testing get a special graphic attached to a power that is determined by what store you pre-ordered from.  They also get to reserve a name for opening day.




Regardless of whether you're beta or not, pre-orders do get to play in the release 3 days early, to give the servers a true, post-beta test.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, I have been downloading the beta software onto my existing computer for the past 2.5 hrs.  It better freaking work.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 11, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Well, I have been downloading the beta software onto my existing computer for the past 2.5 hrs.  It better freaking work.




Yeah, I went and checked it out, it looks like the 14th is the actual end of Beta deadline...you do need to be invited to play in Beta, however.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

Still alive but in between places at the moment... hopefully be up to good soon


----------



## Agamon (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome.  Things are wrapping up here.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 12, 2004)

Kay, that's pretty much it for Ish 2.  If you have something else you want to say in it, go ahead.  Issue 3 will begin tomorrow or Tuesday.  The five orginals have 3 points to spend or save as you see fit.  Miguel, I'm going to shoot you an email concerning what your PC is doing now.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 12, 2004)

I will bank the points and I await your email.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 12, 2004)

+1 BAB.

Aside from recovering, filling his mom in, dealing with the media and taking up patrolling again, Tyrone will be resetting his passwords on his Luthor Rhymes accounts through a wonderfully complex network of computer transactions to cover his tracks.  Finally, time to update that website of his, update his fans and divert some funds to have a PI keep an eye on Aaron.

I'm pretty sure his mom should still be loaded from his *cough* blackmailing venture but if not, he'll use his stored funds to set her up.  Hopefully Linda Walsh doesn't come calling too terribly soon.  Not that she isn't a bangin' lady or anything, but that whole deliver me to the evil doctor stuff will take a little time to get over.

Sarah and Miguel can be staying with at his mama's place if they want.  Doubtful she'll say no to that.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 12, 2004)

Depends if Sarah was renting or not.  If so, she'll not have a place to stay.  If not, I assume she'll go home, right Deva?

Good to know.  I was going to allow you to bring that stuff out IC in the next issue, but this works too.


----------



## Victim (Apr 12, 2004)

I thought you guys somehow ended up losing a character.  So when a player drops, the character gets screwed?


----------



## Elementor (Apr 12, 2004)

I will be in Canada, awaiting whatever you have planned for me....


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

Eeerie Interlude


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 12, 2004)

It's one definate way to scare us...  In my opinion...  I hate tubes, especially tubes jabbed into my skin...


----------



## Deva (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll let you know what I want to do with the points tonight after work.

As for what Sarah will do, she was living with someone before so assuming he'll still have her she'll be going back to their appartment. If not, she'll probably stay with her mother instead of imposing on Tyrone and his mama. Beside that, she'll just be talking to her Captain about getting her job back and what he found out after their last conversation.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> I thought you guys somehow ended up losing a character.  So when a player drops, the character gets screwed?




Not necessarily, but in this case, yeah.  I know the player personally, and he's not coming back.  And in fact, we lost two, but I don't have any plans yet for Minotaur.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> As for what Sarah will do, she was living with someone before so assuming he'll still have her she'll be going back to their appartment. If not, she'll probably stay with her mother instead of imposing on Tyrone and his mama.




Could you shoot me an email extrapolating on this a bit?  I had no idea, and now only have an inkling.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 13, 2004)

Poor Sam. All she wanted to do was chase balls of string and tear up furniture, and now look at her. At least there's some inkling on to what exactly the inmates were being tested on now...very interesting. It's especially chilling how they refer to No Return as a "cure." 

Friends don't let friends play MMORPGs


----------



## Deva (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry Aggy, thought you had the more detailed Bio for Sarah. I seemed to have misplaced it, but will e-mail you the abridged version right now.

And points will be spent: +BAB


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Friends don't let friends play MMORPGs




Yeah, no kidding, what could I possibly be thinking?


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> Sorry Aggy, thought you had the more detailed Bio for Sarah. I seemed to have misplaced it, but will e-mail you the abridged version right now.
> 
> And points will be spent: +BAB




Ah, right, Tyler Martin.  Gotcha, I can work with just that, unless you have more to add.


----------



## Deva (Apr 13, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Ah, right, Tyler Martin.  Gotcha, I can work with just that, unless you have more to add.




Nope. I think I said it all in the e-mail.


----------



## Victim (Apr 13, 2004)

I had thought Minotaur was always an NPC.  I must be misremembering stuff.

Maybe they don't know how No Return actually works - it does neutralize elite powers, IIRC, it just kills the subject shortly thereafter.  Another bio weapon designed just to kill elites seems like a big waste of effort.  Using teams of elites to hunt down other elites actually seems less risky than the consequences of your bioweapon getting exposed, or mutating to something dangerous to baselines.  


Friends either don't let friends play MMOGs, or they make character too so they can group up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 13, 2004)

City of Heroes I would so play that too


----------



## Elementor (Apr 13, 2004)

I believe I had 3 points saved from the first issue too right aggy?  If so I will spend all 6 to increase my Elemental forms to PL 7


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 13, 2004)

Banking my points too...  how much would it cost to add energy blast or whatever it's called to my light control?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, you already have an attack effect in your sword, so adding a secondary attack effect that you cannot use in the same turn would cost a 2pp power stunt, or you could just buy it as a flat out extra, but I'm not sure what benifit that would bring.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep, Let's make it a stunt of your weapon, Pugs, that's 2 pp, if you want to do it, let me know, otherwise I'll just bank 'em for you.

I'll update PCs tonight and get the 3rd ish rolling.  Just so you know, it'll be a slow start, I'll be introducing each PC's individual storyline with each post after the first one or two, so you might have to wait a couple days before your first chance to post.

You interested in playing at all, Shal?  I recently realized that I'd prefer 8 players, so that when the team splits up, it'll work out nicely.  And more players is better, I've come to find.  Anyway, if you are, I'd need something by Friday/Saturday.  If not, no prob, I'll work something out.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 14, 2004)

Issue 3 begins, well sorta.  You guys have no say in it yet.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

huzzah!


----------



## Mimic (Apr 14, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Issue 3 begins, well sorta.  You guys have no say in it yet.




Hurry up and post, I want my say...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 14, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Hurry up and post, I want my say...




Very...very...very...angry...must...calm...down...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

Yah, you really don't want him to post right after a Montreal double overtime loss to Boston.  Might actually want to wait until next week.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yah, you really don't want him to post right after a Montreal double overtime loss to Boston.  Might actually want to wait until next week.




In that case do Tyrone first, once you get your aggresion out, you can get to Miguel...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yah, you really don't want him to post right after a Montreal double overtime loss to Boston.  Might actually want to wait until next week.



 sounds like bad times


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2004)

Agamon, if my Character is ok, you can count me in.

Lupa
Rachel Masters

I'd like to play wolf-girl type, she would have 3 forms, her normal Human form which is slightly better then normal humans, 2 Ranks of Super Senses, Run, Regen, Super Con, and Super Strength.  Then she would have two custom built alternate forms, Her hybrid form with, 6 Ranks of Super Strength, Super Con, Regen, and Leap.  Her other form (Wolf) would be built as a power stunt off the alt form, along the lines of Elementor's character.  Wolf form would have 6 ranks: Super Senses, Run, Super Dex, Natural Weapon, and then 4 ranks of Super Con.

Rachel is pretty much a tomboy, outdoorsy, and she is a little awkward around people, she isn't totally comfortable wearing clothes either, prefering to spend most of her time outside of school in her wolf form, playing around in parks, with her reddish hair/fur, she is able to pass for a dog, and doesn't mind it at all if people mistake her for one.  While she likes both her human form, and her wolf form, she is very uncomfortable in her in-between form, she knows she doesn't fit in with anyone in it, so she wears it only very rarely.  Due to her wild nature, she is intensely claustrophobic, think an animal in a trap, she'll go nuts if she is bound for long.  Even plane rides bother her.

As far as having some fame to be part of the team, what would you think of on a class trip, her finding a lost boy in a big park like Jellystone while the class is stuck their in a snow storm.  She'd publicly out her self as an Elite shifting to Wolf form to scent track the little boy.  As an orphan and a ward of the State, the government would pretty much be able to do with her what they wanted, even dangerous stuff if they got her consent, or I could just up her to 18 and in the spring of her senior year as far as the stuff in the park.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

but the real question is, does she make pie?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

My word... it's a female Jackal from my campaign!  You should add natural weapons (claws, retractable) to your hybrid form


----------



## Agamon (Apr 14, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Agamon, if my Character is ok, you can count me in.
> 
> Lupa
> Rachel Masters
> ...




Looks good, Shalimar.  Replace the cat-girl with a wolf-girl (hopefully she has a better fate in store ).  And, yeah, we better make her at least 18, much easier to explain.

Sorry I didn't get another post off like I wanted.  Stupid hockey.   I went to drown my sorrows by trying out CoH.  I'll get a few posts off tomorrow.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is the Character sheet if that'll help in your Decision.

Lupa
Rachel Masters

Stats: 14pp
STR: 12 +1 (Super Strength +2)
DEX: 18 +4
CON: 12 +1 (Super Con +2)
INT: 10
WIS: 12 +1
CHA: 10

DEF: 20/15ff/16m (26 in Wolf) 10pp
Saves (human/Hybrid/Wolf)
DAM: +3/+8/+6
FORT: +3/+8/+6
REF: +4/+4/+9
WILL: +1

BAB: 2 6pp
Melee: +6 (Attack Finesse)
Ranged: +6
Damage: Human +3S strike, Hybrid +9S/L strike or bite, Wolf +9S/L Bite

Powers: 76pp
Feral +2 (effects: Regen, Run, Super Con, Super Senses, Super Strength; 10pp a rank; 20pp)
Hybrid Form +5 (Effects: Leaping, Regen, Super Con, Super Strength; extra: Continuous; 10pp a rank; PS: Dual Damage, 52pp; Power Stunt: Wolf form 2pp)
Wolf Form +5 (Effects: Natural Weapon, Running, Super Dex, Super Sense; Partial Effect: Super Con +3; Power Stunt: Dual Damage; [cost=62, equals Hybrid form, so a 2pp power stunt])

Skills: 12pp
2 ranks: Acrobatics, Balance, Climb, Diplomacy, Jump, Survival
4 Ranks: Handle Animal, Intimidate

Feats: 12pp, some feats are flawed to differentiate between her forms abilities
Attack Finesse
Dark Vision: wolf form only
Dodge
Durability
Power Attack
Scent: wolf form only
Startle: hybrid form only
Surprise Strike: hybrid form only

Weaknesses: 10pp
Claustrophobia 10pp: Rachel is partly animal, she needs to be free to move about, she is uneasy in small spaces, much like an animal in a trap. If she is traped she can think of nothing but escape and is not completely rational until she does escape, If forced into an enclosed spot for too long, she goes catatonic.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Looks good, Shalimar.  Replace the cat-girl with a wolf-girl (hopefully she has a better fate in store ).  And, yeah, we better make her at least 18, much easier to explain.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get another post off like I wanted.  Stupid hockey.   I went to drown my sorrows by trying out CoH.  I'll get a few posts off tomorrow.



 How is CoH btw I want to try it  maybe when I get back you can help me out on your server


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2004)

Appearance:  Rachel has a trim athletic figure, not that you'd ever really think of her that way in what she wears, mostly hand me downs from the orphanage, actually, mostly boy's hand me downs, jeans, baseball caps, although she can be described as cute, she really is the girl next door.  She has reddish-brown hair that stays the same color even as a wolf, allowing her to pass for a dog, if she wants to.  Her eyes are a neutral gray, but they are generally warmed by her smile, though in either of her other forms, they can be scary if she wants them to be.  

History:  Rachell, wasn't born into a loing family, her mother only knew her father as 'John', and she couldn't afford a kid, she dumped the baby off at an orphanage without so much as note on or a blanket, and she couldn't have cared less if Rachel froze before she was found.  Luckily she was, and since she was found on the steps of the orphanage, it wasn't so much of a stretch that she lived there for the first 18 years of her life, always surrounded by the same people, day in and day out.  Growing up, she was a C student, she just couldn't bring herself to care too much about schoolwork when she could be outside, playing sports.

When she was 14 her powers first manifested in her sleep, in her dream she had been a wolf pup, hunting her first rabbit, and running about in circles.  When she awoke, she really was a wolf, and she was all tangled up in her covers.  Yelping like a puppy, she woke the orphanage who just thought she was a stray dog that she herself was hiding in the orphanage, something not too out of place for her.  As they searched, eventually she calmed down enough to revert, and she did so in private, keeping her secret.  She got in trouble for sneaking in the dog, but her secret was safe.

From that day on, it was even harder for her to study, she wanted nothing more to go out and explore the world with her sharper senses, she played with children, chasing balls, catching frisbies, it was all just a lark and so exhilarating, but sh instinctively kept her elite status to herself.  Although she could be a half-wolf if she wanted, she stayed away from that form as much as she was able, thinking herself ugly in it, knowing that she would never fit in with it.

During a Fieldt rip in her senior year to Jellystone national park, it started to snow and the temperture droped rapidly, stuck as she and the rest of the students were, she over heard that a little boy was lost out in the snow and if it got any colder, he could die.  She finally revealed her secret by shifting to her wolf-form and tracking the child down by his scent, gaining a bit of notoriety, not to mention a good deal of jokes about her being a total dog.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 14, 2004)

Sure...  I'll add the ability to master sword light blast with my light katana...


----------



## Mimic (Apr 14, 2004)

A good question has been brought up in Cal's game, would I be able to mimic powers in equipment?

Personally I think I should be but it would have to be a clear and distinctive power.

Like a ring that shrinks you or a girdle that gives you super-strength.

Probably comes down to a case by case decision by the GM.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> A good question has been brought up in Cal's game, would I be able to mimic powers in equipment?
> 
> Personally I think I should be but it would have to be a clear and distinctive power.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I posted a question on the M&M boards about it for an official comment.  I'm thinking that mimic itself would be innately flawed to organic items only, but we'll see what Mr. Kenson says.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I posted a question on the M&M boards about it for an official comment.  I'm thinking that mimic itself would be innately flawed to organic items only, but we'll see what Mr. Kenson says.




Unless maybe you were a cyborg or something.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

Heh, oops, wrong thread


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> There's an ARIS terminal right on the desk. Not only did you hear ARIS, you heard Michelle.



Wrong thread Calinon


----------



## Agamon (Apr 15, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> A good question has been brought up in Cal's game, would I be able to mimic powers in equipment?
> 
> Personally I think I should be but it would have to be a clear and distinctive power.
> 
> ...




In a Freedom City type of game, I'd say sure.  But in this game, no.  The mimic power is an elite power, and only works on other elite powers, just as Jaya's powers only work on elites, too.  Sounds like it might be a flaw, but 95% of all powers in this game come from elites, so it's not much of a flaw.

Looking at Jaya, I notice for Boost I made it clear it was elite powers, but for Neutralize, I flawed it for elite powers only.  Huh, I'll have to fix that.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 15, 2004)

This new team needs a name.  Suggestions?


----------



## Mimic (Apr 15, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> This new team needs a name.  Suggestions?




Miguel and assorted side kicks...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

Following the example set by the Elite Intelligence Police Corp that somehow got the moniker of EPIC...

We shall be known as IHOP.

I'm Outa Hero Points


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 15, 2004)

IHOP. I like it, and I can see the licensing potential already. Maybe that can be our unofficial name or something?

Here are some names I'd throw out:

Justice
The Minutemen (corny, but fun)
AET or some other three letter acronym
Liberty
Defenders

Add in American to any of those names, if one word names aren't your thing.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

If we're going to end up being a part of American Freedom, why are we looking for another name anyway?


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 15, 2004)

Tyroc's the team lead? I think we're all in trouble now. Still, from the PCs in the game, he is the most qualified given his background, skills, and actions already. Tyrone has a strong moral compass and can often make peace between warring PCs.

Sarah would have been another good choice, but what she has in dependability, she lacks in charisma.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2004)

every team needs a figurehead


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

Every team needs someone to be ignored.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 15, 2004)

Like we are going to listen to him anyways...

Personally I like Minutemen as a team name.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 15, 2004)

I think Mark McNamara in Generation Legacy has the opposite problem: everyone would listen to him, but he never tells us to do anything. More often, Ryan or Anika takes over whenever Mark is silent.

Misha would actually be a better choice. He has military training and government experience, he's better looking, and far more charismatic. Unfortunately, he isn't much of a spokesperson or one to inspire loyalty, since his write-up portrays him as very cold and lacking compassion.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

How about:
Wild Pack
Gen E
Sentinel Force
Knight Protectors
Gaurdian Angels
Watchmen


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

The Brotherhood... definitely.  

Solid.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2004)

The Union


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Tyroc's the team lead? I think we're all in trouble now. Still, from the PCs in the game, he is the most qualified given his background, skills, and actions already. Tyrone has a strong moral compass and can often make peace between warring PCs.



Wait, can you put that another way?  People in Kuala Lampur didn't catch the sarcasm.  

I punch people because I care.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

> The Union



And once in a while, we can give our national report, the State of the Union address.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The Brotherhood... definitely.
> 
> Solid.




I think at least three PCs would have a problem with such a name (Sarah, Jen, Rachel). Especially since the Brotherhood sounds more like a cult than a superhero team.

"No one messes with the Union."

My vote is still for IHOP.

International Heroes of Power/Prestige/Peace (pick a P-word)

It's a shame that we're not international or anything. Well, the membership seems to be, but even a coalition of a few countries isn't really international.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The Brotherhood... definitely.
> 
> Solid.



But there is only one brother


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

Rachel wouldn't care one way or the other, so long as she can hang around outside and chase cars its all cool.  I bet she would love anything that had a canine aspect to it, like Wild Pack or Watchdogs, something like that.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 15, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Rachel wouldn't care one way or the other, so long as she can hang around outside and chase cars its all cool.  I bet she would love anything that had a canine aspect to it, like Wild Pack or Watchdogs, something like that.




So what your saying is her new code name will be Lassie or Rin-tin-tin?

j/k


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

Naw... Miguel can be conspiracy brother, Aaron can be uh... Honorary brother.  The women can fight over the sistah girl moniker.  I'm probably not going to win this one.

Fine fine, but our plane/bus/car gets a CLEEPA license plate.

Here's one:  American Freedom:  Eagle Squad

She picked us after all.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't think that I would want to be on a team named after a restaraunt chain that sells pancakes.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry, let me revise my previous statement: Tyroc is a good peacemaker as long as said conflict does not involve him. He's often quite capable of turning off the anger and bitterness of others (except for Kiro; you'd need a stun gun to take away his bitterness).

Wild Pack? I'm sorry, but that sounds horribly like some kind of local band. And what would happen if Luna actually caught one of the cars she was chasing? With her super strength, she could probably tear it apart into thin metal sheets.

Excuse me for being horribly ignorant, but what does "CLEEPA" stand for?

And I think Screaming Eagle would be very upset if you named the team after her. It would probably be worth it too, just to observe her reaction.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2004)

I like the Union, short and to the point, and somewhat menacing


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

It's what Pooty Tang's licence plate says 

Sine your piddy on the ruddy tine!

Sa Da Tay!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2004)

I never thought I would seee Pooty Tang references on ENworld...

I have to say the No nay my brother


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

Bah!  Bah I say!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

Didn't say that chasing cars was a well thought out pastime, but dogs tend to do it, they also chase their own tails, not exactly the brightest thing either.  She doesn't have super strength in Wolf form, only Natural weapon, and her base 2 ranks of super-strength, without real effort, all she'd do is bite stuff, and her mouth can't go too wide.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

Hope it's ok the way I'm doing the posts Agamon.  Just thought it might be simpler if I laid out what I'd do in the most likely of circumstances so you don't have to guess and can probably figure out what I'd do even if something else happened.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 15, 2004)

Works for me.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 15, 2004)

...I'm going to have to vote for the Union...  Especially if we get a few more international members...  just sounds kind of creepy and formidable...   maybe if it was the Union of...  I dunno, something...  Not too creative right now.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

I still dislike the union... it all still depends if we're a part of American Freedom or some wholly new body.

Other possibilities maybe, depending on our mandate:

The Elite Protection Agency
American Government Elite Services
Elite Legion of America
American Legion

Everything sounds too serious.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2004)

You won't be a part of American Freedom, per se, but you'll be in the same arm of the government, doing much the same work, and if you work with AF during a mission, the AF members will have senority.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Aggy, how is City of Heros? Is it worth getting?


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 16, 2004)

Calinon: The American Legion is an actual organization of veterans.

I like American Government Elite Services, it sounds so...officious. Makes them underestimate us.

We could be the team without a name?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 16, 2004)

American Sentinel
Sentinel Force
Guardian Force
Freedom Guard
Bureau of Elite Enforcement
Elite Enforcement Agency
AEGIS


----------



## Mimic (Apr 16, 2004)

Freedom Force


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2004)

No, there'll be a name, it's all about the marketing.  I usually get groans when I tell players what NPCs have decided to call the group, so I thought I'd let you guys discuss what you'd like.

CoH isn't much to write home about.  I'll try it out a bit more, but I may end up not getting it after all.  I haven't seen anything that makes me want to throw money at NCSoft every month yet.  You given it much playtime yet, Elementor?


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Freedom Force




Heh, gotta love Freedom Force.  Too much like American Freedom though.  And Tyroc would have to change his quote from "There is no spoon." to "Foooor Freedom!"


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 16, 2004)

Do we want to sound threatening or do we want to sound protective?

side note, is Rachel okay Agamon?


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Everything sounds too serious.




Yeah, it shouldn't be much like Federal Bureau of Elite Investigation or anything.  Something catchy but meaningful would be appropriate.

Toki, what did you call America's supergroup before I went and changed it to American Freedom?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 16, 2004)

I still think Shield or Aeigis would be cool, they are both pretty much meaning guardian.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Do we want to sound threatening or do we want to sound protective?
> 
> side note, is Rachel okay Agamon?




Not threatening.  Who was it that suggested American Liberty and American Justice?  Hmmm.  There was mention of a possible 3rd team, wasn't there...

And yes, she looks good.  Heh, 2 PCs with clausterphobia, you people make it way too easy for me


----------



## Victim (Apr 16, 2004)

Was it American Spirit?

While it is too easy, claustrophobia isn't all that crippling for powerful supers.  It can result in lots of property damage, however, as the elite tears the offending confinement apart.  Unless the team is on a submarine or space ship.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2004)

Just so everyone knows, there probably won't be another post until Saturday.  But by the end of the weekend, everyone's storylines should all be underway.  Gawd, I so look forward to that...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Was it American Spirit?
> 
> While it is too easy, claustrophobia isn't all that crippling for powerful supers.  It can result in lots of property damage, however, as the elite tears the offending confinement apart.  Unless the team is on a submarine or space ship.




Yeah, I wouldn't allow bricks or cosmic powered heroes or the like to take claustrophobic.  A weakness is only a weakness if it's a weakness.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 16, 2004)

Rachel isn't really a brick, she doesn't have maxed superstrength, and she only has strength 12, then again, she isn't really a dexterous fighter either.  She is more of a mix of both, but weaker for it, I think her total Damage is something like +8, so she is about equal to a blaster in that regard, though she doesn't really have the range either.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 16, 2004)

...I like swords...

Sorry...  you kind of reminded me of RM so I had to say something...  but yeah, AEGIS is the best name ever...  full backing from me not that it means anything...  but it gets my vote for being both things I love in a group name...  it has a sort of double meaning...  mmmm, guidance and protection...  and it's an acronym...

As far as I'm concerned, now we just have to find some catchy fitting words for the letters, like:

American Elite Guardians In Service...
American Elite Guardians Insuring Safety?
The...  American Elite Group Instinctually Sincere?

...I suck at this...

But I am somewhat of a walking dictionary...  and the I and G seem to be hard ones...

So...  Influence, Insurance, Invulnerability, Intendance, Intrinsic...  hmm...

America's Elite Guardians...   Now an I and an S...  Too tired, I'll think about it tomorrow...  but yeah...  ...go AEGIS...  Intrinsic to America's safety assurance and well-being...  security?  Hmm...   Oh, and pardon the long post...

/me ponders


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 16, 2004)

Agamon I called it Americn Spirit but I think someone beat me to th punch


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 16, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Rachel isn't really a brick, she doesn't have maxed superstrength, and she only has strength 12, then again, she isn't really a dexterous fighter either.  She is more of a mix of both, but weaker for it, I think her total Damage is something like +8, so she is about equal to a blaster in that regard, though she doesn't really have the range either.



 So essentialy she sucks


----------



## Victim (Apr 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> So essentialy she sucks




Better than Cassie v1.0.  And probably the original Pugilist as well.  

Huh.  The funny thing about Cassandra is that version numbers actually make a bit of sense considering she was artificially designed.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Agamon I called it Americn Spirit but I think someone beat me to th punch




pwnzed.    EDIT: misspelled it

AEGIS:  American Elite Guardian and Investigation Service.  The name suggests a focus on protecting innocent elites and dealing with Elite crimes to protect baselines.  It can't go wrong - until people start asking about non-American elites.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 16, 2004)

its universally known that the Cassie models were a stop gap measure built for usage as meat shields 

nah I like Cassie her story is about to get interesting, as if it isn't already


----------



## Victim (Apr 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> its universally known that the Cassie models were a stop gap measure built for usage as meat shields
> 
> nah I like Cassie her story is about to get interesting, as if it isn't already




That doesn't explain Super Dex.  Why would you want a dodging meatshield?  

I figured that they were used for infiltration and assassination type stuff.  Cassandra doesn't get all glowy or turn to steel.  She looks a relatively normal young girl (which would exploit mental weaknesses in human troops).  Possibly, the Cassandra's would even be programmed to act fairly normal.  Until the programing activates.  At which point the Cassandra rips some peoples' hearts out, disables security systems and sabotages the robots, and then let's in waiting Pantheon death squads (with real elites).  Since the Cassandras are manufactured, they then kill her too.  Since everyone in the base is then dead, nothing would really connect the attack to the Cassandra.  So they do it again somewhere else with another Cassandra.  

Eventually, enemies would catch on and figure things out, but the infrastructure for making lots of Cassie's is in place.  So they can use them as expendable fodder.  Once the enemies know that the Cassandra's are created, the Pantheon can release (or let forces "rescue") some Cassandra's with bugged conditioning.  Except maybe some of them aren't so bugged after all, which let's them use the Cassandra's as sleeper agents again.  The whole no memory/rogue trooper might be a way to get them inside defenses again.

Hmm.  Nothing prevents that from being true with our Cassie.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2004)

She is a killing machine


----------



## Elementor (Apr 17, 2004)

Please, no team names with American in it.  Stupid Pseudo-Patriotism Propaganda.  "Hi this is our hero team, American Spirit.  Sure there is only 1 or 2 members that are actually American, the rest are Canadian, Mexican, Greek/Russian or whatever.  But we put the American in charge so it's ok."

Gag!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 17, 2004)

Just so everyone doesn't think I hate all movies or anything, just a heads up that both The Punisher and Kill Bill Vol. 2 were both kickin'.  Punisher was pretty cheesey, but very 'comic-booky' and action packed.  Kill Bill wasn't as good as the first one, but was enjoyable nonetheless.  David Carradine was great and Uma Thurman's still hot.  And Gordon Liu as Pai Mei stole the show (or at least the part he was in).


----------



## Agamon (Apr 17, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Please, no team names with American in it.  Stupid Pseudo-Patriotism Propaganda.  "Hi this is our hero team, American Spirit.  Sure there is only 1 or 2 members that are actually American, the rest are Canadian, Mexican, Greek/Russian or whatever.  But we put the American in charge so it's ok."
> 
> Gag!




Ouch.  Actually, only 2 of 8 (9?) future team members were not born in America.  Plus, you'll be working for the American government, and will all eventually be American citizens, working to protect American interests.  And perhaps you can explain the meaning of "Pseudo-Patriotism Propaganda".  How is it pseudo and why is it propaganda?

That said, I'm rather partial to Aegis, though I'm not sure it's a good acronym, as Pugs has shown.  And as I said before, I like the idea of the three teams being called (American) Freedom, Liberty and Justice, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2004)

Huzzah for all that stuff Agamon


----------



## Calinon (Apr 17, 2004)

> And perhaps you can explain the meaning of "Pseudo-Patriotism Propaganda". How is it pseudo and why is it propaganda?



Sorry for generalizing, but hey, blame the press!

Because we're Canadian and don't understand the vocal patriotism and constant propaganda the US government releases (or tries to) through the press?  It's a lot of beer drinking, chest thumping to us.  Thanks to how the majority of the US press operates, we only see the negative aspects of things as well.

I mean, come on... our entire patriotism involves singing the national anthem at hockey games and sayins "I AM CANADIAN!"  Which, of course, is a beer company logo.  Oh, and shaking our heads at the antics of the Americans and their bumbling, stumbling, fibbing president.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2004)

but in the end, do you like pie?


----------



## Agamon (Apr 17, 2004)

Ok, this isn't the place to talk politics, but that didn't answer my question.  You took it out of context.  I meant in refernece to the name of an American government sponsored elite team.  The team is American, is it really going overboard to call it American?  Is calling the hockey team that represents Canada at the World Cup this fall 'Team Canada' pseudo-patriotic propaganda?  And don't say that's not the same thing.  Brett Hull is Canadian and Peter Nedved is Czech.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 17, 2004)

It's all about the pie.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey, just explaining where I figure his comment came from.  Besides, many of my suggestions American in it.

And no, I don't like pie.  Have you ever tried to find pie that won't send a diabetic into shock?  Pie sucks!  Except sugar free pie, but that's only good if they have sugar free ice cream.  Which they don't!  ARGH!


----------



## Mimic (Apr 17, 2004)

mmmm... pumpkin pie....


----------



## Calinon (Apr 17, 2004)

> _"Ningún resto esta noche."_



Is that esperanto, or only a language you and albino dwarves can understand?  Translations man!  Translations!  Make it so everyone can understand you.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Is that esperanto, or only a language you and albino dwarves can understand?  Translations man!  Translations!  Make it so everyone can understand you.




It's Babel fish spanish, I will go edit.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 17, 2004)

America's Elite Guardian and Investigation Service...?

Works for me...  plus saying America's instead of American makes it seam more like we work for America rather then just being American...


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 17, 2004)

Plus...  America doesn't mean anything really patriotic... frankly the US is just a country in the middle of the northern half of the americas...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 17, 2004)

HH, where does Jennifer live right now?  Somewhere near or in the Rockies was my guess, but I'll let you come up with the specifics.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 18, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> And perhaps you can explain the meaning of "Pseudo-Patriotism Propaganda".  How is it pseudo and why is it propaganda?




Gladly.  Calinon is quite right on most points.  Patriotism in a nutshell is an unwaivering loyalty to ones own country.  The fact that a number (whatever final number it ends up being) of us are not American citicens means that it would only be Pseudo-Patriotism as opposed to true Patriotism.  I call it Patriotism because American Freedom's only jurisdiction (as is appartent with the Mexico City incident) is within the USA.  Not all the America's, not North America, just the USA.  That means this group is about patriotism.  If Vancouver gets attacked and Aaron's family needs help he can't help them as part of the group since we have no pull there.

I call it propaganda because anything that has your countries name in it is propaganda.  Molsen Canadian beer is Canadian propaganda.  Terms like American pie is American propaganda.  It forces a familiarity of the term and infers that only in that country will you get something that good.  It promotes a patriotic empathy for the product.  In your example of World Cup Hockey, Canadians tend to cheer for Team Canada etc.  It doesnt matter if your favorite player is Peter Forsberg and he is on Sweden.  Because of patriotism you cheer for your home country.  If the teams were just called different names it wouldnt be the same.  Suddenly when the team names are Regina against Helsinki instead of Canada against Finland we arent as swayed to cheer for one team over another.  We still might but the propaganda machine isnt as hard at work.  

Having American in the name says we represent America.  We become what America is all about.  We are Heroes, so that means America is heroic.  Thats propaganda.  We only deal with American problems so it becomes a patriotic matter.  The fact that some of us are NOT American changes patriotism to pseudo-patriotism.

Not trying to be political.  Just using words that can easily be construed as political.

Now you see why I try to keep my posts short.  Once I start yapping it is hard to shut me up.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 18, 2004)

I disagree.  Calling the team American is not propaganda.  It's only a label, propaganda takes more assertive action than simply applying a label that more or less correctly describes what the team is about.  Telling the American public that American Freedom is a better team than Justice Elite because JE supports bad UN initiatives like elite registration, and doing so in a formal manner, such as with commercials and billboards and posters and such, that's propaganda.

I kinda understand where you're coming from though.  'American' doesn't quite represent what the group is properly in your point of view, that I can understand.  I still don't see a consensus on a name though.  I might have to make a poll or something.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 18, 2004)

Mmmm... Freedom Fries...

I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this H, but propoganda is "propogated" information, often biased, that supports a certain cause or choice of action...

Oddly enough propoganda has thought and some fact behind it, it's not bad, just horribly one-sided information... what you're talking about is more like subliminal indoctrination... if you're told often enough that you love McDonald's frenchfries... sooner or later you'll start to love McDonald's frenchfries... err, freedom fries...

P.S:Yes I read Adbusters... and 10 years ago A&W had the best fries according to _everyone_ I knew... then Rotten Ronnies started their new "save the last fry" bs campaign and suddenly everyone loves Micky D's fried starch... Whatever... I'll stick to my A&W thanks... but feel free to fail your will saves guys...

P.P.S: A poll sounds like a great idea


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2004)

I hate all life, give me pie or give me death


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 18, 2004)

Denver, Colorado.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 18, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Denver, Colorado.




Damn, if she was at the hospital, she coulda just tagged along...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 18, 2004)

Bear with me, I just want to get everyone's storylines going before I reply to the other ones.  3 more to go.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 18, 2004)

Shal, I'm looking a bit closer at the numbers now, and you've got 130 points spent.  It looks like you once had 2 weaknesses for -20pp, but all you have now is the claustrophobia.

And pardon my Canadian ignorance, but is there really such a place as Jellystone national park?  I thought that was where Yogi Bear lived.

Edit: Okay it's a franchised resort park, I'm just trying to figure out where Rachel is from.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2004)

At one point I did have 2 weakness putting me at 140 pp, but I considered it too much, so I dropped the one, and moved my Alt form from 6 ranks to 5 ranks since it cost 10 pp.

The second weakness was going to be a combination, that she was disturbing in her Hybrid form + the inability to understand complex human concepts while in wolf form, but I dropped it since it would be pretty major since she is gonna spend a lot of time in wolf form.

I didn'tt actually have a plan for where she is from since she really never had any say, San Fransisco I guess, or wherever is easiest, not likel it will have really affected her, teenagers are jerks no matter what high school you went to.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 19, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Whoops!



Heh, had to look at that twice... half expected to read she'd slipped on some wet pavement after reading her ice crystal form bit


----------



## Agamon (Apr 19, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> At one point I did have 2 weakness putting me at 140 pp, but I considered it too much, so I dropped the one, and moved my Alt form from 6 ranks to 5 ranks since it cost 10 pp.
> 
> The second weakness was going to be a combination, that she was disturbing in her Hybrid form + the inability to understand complex human concepts while in wolf form, but I dropped it since it would be pretty major since she is gonna spend a lot of time in wolf form.
> 
> I didn'tt actually have a plan for where she is from since she really never had any say, San Fransisco I guess, or wherever is easiest, not likel it will have really affected her, teenagers are jerks no matter what high school you went to.




Ah, okay, looking even closer at the numbers, you have 76 points in powers spent, not 86, okay it all adds up then.

San Fran works.

BTW, 18 years old + July = well, check the post.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2004)

Yea, I know she is a few months older then 18, she was born and left on the steps of the orphanage when it was pretty close to freezing in only a tiny blanket, so a cold month would make her a February baby, left on the steps when she was only a few hours old.

Is all thats left Kiro?  To be introduced I mean?  Its kind of funny that they are looking at demographics and having people to empathize with since of all possible ethnicities, races, and Genders, the one that is in the minority is white males, only Misha and Aaron are, and Aaron is a bit too young for that appeal.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 20, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Yea, I know she is a few months older then 18, she was born and left on the steps of the orphanage when it was pretty close to freezing in only a tiny blanket, so a cold month would make her a February baby, left on the steps when she was only a few hours old.
> 
> Is all thats left Kiro?  To be introduced I mean?  Its kind of funny that they are looking at demographics and having people to empathize with since of all possible ethnicities, races, and Genders, the one that is in the minority is white males, only Misha and Aaron are, and Aaron is a bit too young for that appeal.




Yep, just Kiro left.  I'm trying to get done, but, well...stupid hockey.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 20, 2004)

The hell you say... great hockey!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The hell you say... great hockey!




Well, yeah, of course.  What an end to the 'Nucks/Flames game.  But it sure is slowing things down for me here. That said, the last intro post is up, things will get underway tomorrow.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 20, 2004)

Poor Kiro...

Didn't see that coming!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2004)

Bench Marks

Attack: Reroll a total bonus of 11 or less
Saves: Reroll a total bonus of 10 or less


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 21, 2004)

I kinda saw it coming...  I think me and Aggy had a talk about the similarities between Kiro and Kensai...  Then again I could just be crazy...  didn't expect this particular turn of events however...  I was more thinking of my "family" pulling out stun guns and attempting to racapture me...  much more beautifully traumatizing then simply being lost...  and by the way Aggy...  you scare me sometimes...  you shouldn't be so good of a DM...  it's annoying!  Sometimes I like not caring...  I really do...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 21, 2004)

Damage Save and Attack rolls: Reroll on less then 10
Saving Throws: On rolls of less then 12


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 22, 2004)

My apologies for my delay in posting; my teachers have thoughtfully assigned all of my term papers to be due to this week, and naturally enough, I haven't started on any of them.

Jennifer Laroux's Benchmarks:
Attacks: Reroll on less than 8
Damage Saves: Reroll on less than 10
Fort, Ref, and Will Saves: Reroll on less than 12
Skills: Never


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 22, 2004)

life is kooky that way


----------



## Victim (Apr 22, 2004)

That's not kooky, though.  It's standard operating procedure.  In some classes, teachers will ask what other stuff students take to, in theory, avoid scheduling everything at the same time.

However, I suspect that they use that information to sychronize their exam and project due dates.  And poor Kensai v2.1
--------------------------------------
Jennifer can't drive.  And being an elite must suck.  Someone's gunning for Jenny and Aaron.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, I knew about these projects for weeks, so it's entirely my fault  But I do suspect that teachers plan their projects all due on the same date, then yell at the students for procrastinating for so long.

I wonder how exactly Kensai will react to being cloned. I feel really sorry for him, knowing that he has someone with the exact same DNA, implanted memories, etc. Oh, and I guess I feel kind of sorry for Kiro, in a way 

Correction: Jennifer CAN drive. It's just that she isn't trained in racing, stunt driving, or any application of driving while under fire or extreme stress. She doesn't have the Drive skill. What do you mean by someone is gunning for her?

Oh, yeah, Sarah doesn't seem to know the meaning of the word "tact," does she? She's very...um...direct


----------



## Victim (Apr 23, 2004)

I mean that your car accident might not be an accident.  Stupid.


----------



## Deva (Apr 23, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, Sarah doesn't seem to know the meaning of the word "tact," does she? She's very...um...direct




As the ever wise Miss Cordelia Chase once said:  "Tact is just not saying true stuff. I'll pass."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh, it was an accident. 

And she does have a point in Drive, which, while it doesn't allow for very awesome stunt driving, can help in situations such as this.

Heh, and Kensai is on his way to the Institute.  Funny, he didn't mention it at all while he was there   (seriously, though, why would he, right?)

And I don't mean to mess with your NPCs, Toki.  Kensai and Order...they could just be friends or whatever, up to you.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey dude roll with it, things happen  I am just interested to see where it goes


----------



## Calinon (Apr 23, 2004)

Heh, Toki, your guy is a little violent isn't he


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, Toki, your guy is a little violent isn't he



 just a smidge when it comes to lowlife scum of the earth who don't deserve to live 

But at least he is giving the guy a chance to lay down before he puts more bullets in his body


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 23, 2004)

Misha's killed a young teenager in his line of work, without showing any remorse. He's certainly a stone-cold heartless killer. 

But hey, we could use one of those.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey there was _some_ remorse... remember he has nightmares about it


----------



## Calinon (Apr 24, 2004)

Someone gonna get keeled by Strafe and Evergreen!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if our first official job is to take down Strafe and the rest of the gang.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 24, 2004)

I kind of hope it is...  I have a feeling Kiro wouldn't like Strafe or his methods much at all...  plus I'm not sure if he could handle himself up-close and personal, giving my character a slight edge perhaps..?  Oh, and K, any way I could give myself a faster ground speed?  ...and I think you may have missed the post but I was planning on spending my points on Energy Blast extra for Light Control...  Take a slightly different path then Kensai...  oh, and in the NPC section you have his name "Kanaka"...  just wondering which is erroneous...


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah, another reason Kiro might not like Strafe is THAT THE GUY IS TRYING TO DRAG HIM BACK TO A HELLISH PRISON! But I'm sure that's a minor issue. You could buy a few ranks of Running to increase your ground speed; and technically, Energy Blast would be a power stunt 

Jennifer might seem reckless, but at the moment Strafe thinks she's some crazy soccer mom who's mad about her car being ruined. I'm hoping to get close enough to disarm his assault rifle and give the big guy (Minotaur, right?) time to escape.

Besides, as a former soldier of the US Army, Jen *really* doesn't like mercenaries.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 25, 2004)

Nooo, energy blast was changed to an extra of energy control for those energies that don't get it as their base ability.

And given how tough Strafe is, I think your chances are fairly bad.  Just don't get him mad!


----------



## Victim (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah, but don't you have Strike from your light-katana?  That's an attack effect, so a light blast is a power stunt.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 25, 2004)

Nosir.  Strike is from his boost.  The light katana is a weapon manifestation from his light control.  Though it's up to Agamon.  You probably are right in that he could use his katana or an energy blast, so stunt would work though.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Nosir. Strike is from his boost. The light katana is a weapon manifestation from his light control. Though it's up to Agamon. You probably are right in that he could use his katana or an energy blast, so stunt would work though.



Agamon already agreed to it as a powerstunt a few pages back right before he asked if I wanted to join.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey, I remember that!  Honest!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 25, 2004)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> I kind of hope it is...  I have a feeling Kiro wouldn't like Strafe or his methods much at all...  plus I'm not sure if he could handle himself up-close and personal, giving my character a slight edge perhaps..?  Oh, and K, any way I could give myself a faster ground speed?  ...and I think you may have missed the post but I was planning on spending my points on Energy Blast extra for Light Control...  Take a slightly different path then Kensai...  oh, and in the NPC section you have his name "Kanaka"...  just wondering which is erroneous...




Whoops, his name is Kanaka, my bad.   And yeah, I remember what you wanted to do, I hope to do a web page update tomorrow.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 25, 2004)

The Energy Blast be a stunt of the Weapon extra.  So it shoots from his katana.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2004)

One Agent Dunn too many


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2004)

Seems like it, heres to being in the next round of Biogen's testing.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 25, 2004)

All right...  I was going to just be patient...  and then I remembered how the last 4 months of my life got sucked into limbo...  so I decided it would be better to ask now rather then let it pass for a week or two and find out that week or two was half a year...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2004)

keep it coming Agamon


----------



## Calinon (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't say this too often... but...

KEEL RANDOM!  You can sell the left over body parts to pay for a new car.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 27, 2004)

...Hey K...  Am I going to far with the melodramatic narratives or should I just keep pounding away?

P.S.:This is what you get for forcing an introverted man with repressive tendancies to discuss his past traumas...  by the way...  I've seen it happen several times firsthand, almost identical if you change up the actualk story...  especially creepy would be the fact that they usually do it all with a calm face...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 27, 2004)

Whatever floats your boat, man.  Kiro is introspective, so it works for him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2004)

Agamon, I am wondering if I can use my Connected Feat to get some insight into what may have sparked the change of assignment and the purpose of it, I like Misha being knowledgeable  perhaps a call or message to DC to contact someone who may have some insight into the politics and assignments of elites in the service of the government


----------



## Agamon (Apr 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Agamon, I am wondering if I can use my Connected Feat to get some insight into what may have sparked the change of assignment and the purpose of it, I like Misha being knowledgeable  perhaps a call or message to DC to contact someone who may have some insight into the politics and assignments of elites in the service of the government




That's a good use of that feat, no need to ask, just go ahead and do it.  If I think an action is inapproriate, I'll simply make it ineffective (and explain, of course).


----------



## Agamon (Apr 28, 2004)

I want to point out an interesting note:  nearly half of the team, when they're finished utilizing their powers, end up naked.  Maybe the team name should have something to do with that


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> That's a good use of that feat, no need to ask, just go ahead and do it.  If I think an action is inapproriate, I'll simply make it ineffective (and explain, of course).



 Sounds cool I hope that i fine, not too much info general stuff, with his own spin on the info  I hope that isn't too much lol  and yes it is interesting, in the fact that it sucks to be the ones that get naked after they use their powers


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2004)

It appears that Aaron is gonna get an 'education' just being around Rachel and Jen when they use their powers.  I'd love to hear the public relations spin on the fact 2 women and a 14 year old boy keep ending up naked around each other.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 28, 2004)

Of course, he and two women were naked around each other on a fairly regular basis while being tested on by Biogen and the Government.


----------



## Deva (Apr 29, 2004)

I posted this in the Epic OOC, but will post it here as well:



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> Sorry about the not posting in a while. Nasty headaches the last few days have made my brain mush. Brain still kinda squishy, but will try to pay more attention.


----------



## Victim (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, Jennifer's ability shouldn't be too much of a problem.  Her alternate form is a snowstorm.  Also, since her powers are iced based, she could grab her clothes, frost up the windows to her car or something, then change.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2004)

as much as I like naked chicks, I think we should look more at how the group will act united then how much sex ed the junior member of the team may or may not be getting...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 29, 2004)

Pshaw!  Since when has any PC group acted united.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry for the lack of posting.  Had no time yesterday, and when I had time today, the boards were down.   Get'er going again tomorrow.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sorry for the lack of posting.  Had no time yesterday, and when I had time today, the boards were down.   Get'er going again tomorrow.



 Arrrgh... yeah that suckd that they were down  I was waiting for more Daedelus goodness


----------



## Mimic (May 1, 2004)

Hope you don't mind me talking to your mama Calinon


----------



## Calinon (May 1, 2004)

I have no problem with anyone talking to her.  I'm pretty sure everyone has a perfect picture of exactly what she's like.  Talkative, motherly bossy, caring and compassionate and a very strong and forward personality.  And large.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 2, 2004)

Misha's mom is neurotic and they don't talk  she is not as funny as Tyrone's mom


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 2, 2004)

(Extremely Subtle Conversation Steering Method #6...)

Kiro's Mom *wasn't real!* ...winner...

So yeah...  I think Aegis is a pretty cool team name...  any final thoughts before we go into polling?  Or was a decision made when I wasn't paying attention and I'm just making a fool of myself?


----------



## Hammerhead (May 3, 2004)

Jennifer's mom is dead! And her dad is an alcoholic deadbeat.


----------



## Shalimar (May 3, 2004)

Rachel's mom was a prostitute who left her on the steps of a church in the middle of winter when she was less then a day old.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2004)

You people have sad lives, very sad... Misha's mom is a neurotic mess who is a neat freak  she is very much alive with his down to earth dad


----------



## Mimic (May 3, 2004)

Miguel doesn't know who his parents are, maybe he should consider himself lucky...


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 3, 2004)

So...  when did it become so common for an elite to have a messed up past?  I wonder if trauma at a young age has some correlation to the actual manifestation of elite powers?  ...and the most important question...   ...what ever happened to the dancing light...?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2004)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> So...  when did it become so common for an elite to have a messed up past?  I wonder if trauma at a young age has some correlation to the actual manifestation of elite powers?  ...and the most important question...   ...what ever happened to the dancing light...?



 messed up past equals drama and angst


----------



## Agamon (May 4, 2004)

Yeah.  Growing up with two loving parents, a kid sister and a dog in a nice house with a picket fence is a nice reality, but boring fiction.  Not to say you can't have an interesting character with a well-adjusted up-bringing, but it certainly assists in the drama department.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 4, 2004)

Hey, that's Ryan's background. Pretty much exactly. Look at how screwed up he is! He's currently in tandem freefall with an enemy mobster who he's planning on ruthlessly interrogating. Quite a shift.


----------



## Victim (May 4, 2004)

But Ryan isn't an Elite, so his background is irrelevant when looking at the traumatic backgrounds (or lack thereof) of Elites.


----------



## Agamon (May 4, 2004)

Uh, oh, I think we've met out post quota for this thread.

Let's start over here.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thread locked on 6/29/04 by Brother Shatterstone


----------

